# What are you craving right now?



## TheDaffodil

I really want *minestrone soup*.


----------



## meowgirl

hot damn, i want some skittles, some chinese food... a couple of teas... i'm such a junkie :boogie


----------



## steelmyhead

I'd like some cup o' noodles, chicken flavored


----------



## zomgz

Mac 'n Cheese!! =] it's in the kitchen all boxed up and i'm too lazy to make it xD


----------



## GSH

Hair pie


----------



## shadowmask

Shrimp, tail and all. Yeah, I actually eat the tails. I don't know why lol.


----------



## Iced Soul

Shrimp Cocktail.


----------



## zomgz

GSH said:


> Hair pie







LOL!!!


----------



## zookeeper

CANDY!!!

Specifically jubes. 

However, twizzlers would also suffice.


----------



## Syrena

Hmm.. soft chocolate chip cookies or a slice of coconut cake with milk. I love pastries.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Chocolate soy milk.


----------



## DuncanThaw

Spinach and lentil soup, scooped over basmati rice - with feta cheese sprinkled on top. This is relatively easy to make, but I have no spinach, lentils or feta. 

Also, to a lesser extent, Pocky.


----------



## Iced Soul

zomgz said:


> LOL!!!


One of the funniest episodes ever. :yes


----------



## jralva86

krispy kremes.


----------



## Bakemono

Inner peace and clarity of thought.....and maybe some general tso's chicken.


----------



## Dempsey

Just bought half a watermelon and half a rockmelon. Weather is getting hotter and hopefully fruit should start tasting decent.
Ooh, I also made a stock syrup (sugar, water, vanilla, cinnamon) to marinade the fruit just in case.


----------



## Andre

Seitan.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

some biryani








http://masoodmemon.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/biryani1_1822.jpg


----------



## jonesy0039

cheeseburger and fries


----------



## Emerald3

A hug :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

thirsty for intimacy. :um


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleep :yawn


----------



## shyvr6

Toad Licker said:


> Sleep :yawn


Same


----------



## Zeddicus

I'm craving a camping trip right now, preferably at night in some eerie woods out in the middle of nowhere. I could bring along a hand-crank portable electricity generator along with my laptop, microwave, mini-fridge stocked with frozen pizza and Coca-Cola, a huge tent, lots of pillows, and, hmm... lots of other things. I've been dying to test out this fire piston.


----------



## seanybhoy

A massage


----------



## Hellosunshine

Advil I am in pain.


----------



## sprout

a boyfriend.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

sprout said:


> a boyfriend.


Beer.

A girlfriend.

Beer.

WOMAN!

BEER!

Etc.

I'd like a girlfriend. But I might swap her for a beer. Or maybe, if she was really nice, I might swap a beer for her. I envy men that can enjoy beer action and girlfriend action simultaneously.

Anyhoo...

:drunk


----------



## TheDaffodil

Tuna salad sandwich without onions from Panera Bread. *drools*
Acceptance to ESU. :yes


----------



## Iced Soul

An iPhone and the confidence to perform at the poetry club tomorrow night.


----------



## emofree

a hug and a loving kiss ... *sigh and a pizza ...


----------



## Perfectionist

the long weekend


----------



## strawberryjulius

Zeddicus said:


> I'm craving a camping trip right now, preferably at night in some eerie woods out in the middle of nowhere. I could bring along a hand-crank portable electricity generator along with my laptop, microwave, mini-fridge stocked with frozen pizza and Coca-Cola, a huge tent, lots of pillows, and, hmm... lots of other things. I've been dying to test out this fire piston.


Am I one of those things? 

I want chocolate.


----------



## zomgz

emofree said:


> a hug and a loving kiss ... *sigh and a pizza ...


*hugs* :squeeze
i have leftover pizza, i know it's not the same though xD

i'm craving... a new guitar =]


----------



## sansd

Fruit juice, but I crave fruit and juice pretty much every day. We don't have either .


----------



## leonardess

some smart*ssin'


----------



## pokeherpro

A girl 
Food is over-rated when you're in love.


----------



## TorLin

i want a nice lobster tail dinner with cheesecake. yummie


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## 1ShyGuy

mnm's


----------



## facade

*coffee:cup*


----------



## Emerald3

An alcoholic drink (to start the student night off, then I'll be perfect for hitting the town in another 9 hours. Very drunk!)


----------



## leonardess

I want some ***dam Attention. and smart*ssin. Please. I'm also all about the manners.


----------



## Emerald3

Hot water & a shower


(Our boiler is bust and a plumber is here trying to fixit but has the boiler in parts!)


----------



## leonardess

Emerald3 said:


> Hot water & a shower
> 
> (Our boiler is bust and a plumber is here trying to fixit but has the boiler in parts!)


Great! some parts are needed in the fight thread.


----------



## Iced Soul

TorLin said:


> i want a nice lobster tail dinner with cheesecake. yummie


That sounds so yummy.


----------



## Emerald3

Happiness and Companionship 


(I'm feel down & lonely)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i want a new pc...so i can play half life 2 and doom 3...and those games are a few years old!


----------



## Emerald3

inna sense said:


> i want a new pc...so i can play *half life 2 *and doom 3...and those games are a few years old!


I have that on a computer at home, can't play it at uni as it jams up my laptop.

I want some privacy and to just jump on a bus that'll take me home, home (I'm in my uni house at the moment)


----------



## Kelly

Dead animal flesh. (Bad vegetarian! Bad! Bad!)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Hellosunshine

Power


----------



## gaz

A hug and a kiss off a girl.


----------



## sanspants08

Free time out of the office. 

And Gaz's Lotus 7 replica!


----------



## sean88

Thai food!


----------



## steelmyhead

Microwaved burrito...
And as it was written, so it shall be done! BEHOLD!


----------



## Fairydust

Tangy cheese doritos


----------



## toffee

a cigarette,
and
now "fairydust" has put me in the mood for some doritos,


----------



## TheSilent

My sister's lasagna... I'll have some soon!


----------



## epril

pancakes, egg, bacon, o.j.


----------



## sanspants08

Fairydust said:


> Tangy cheese doritos


There are tangy cheese doritos!? Then I crave them too :yes.

And here I'd thought they'd outdone themselves with "Tacos at Midnight" :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil

Lightly buttered cinnamon raisin toast and vanilla biscotti coffee.
I can only have one of those things.


----------



## nubly

Your Crazy said:


>


 that could be one of two things...


----------



## nightrain

Macaroni and cheese!


----------



## shadowmask

Chocolate chip waffles!


----------



## Kush

a gf and money


----------



## moxosis

normal social life


----------



## zomgz

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Something warm. I'm freezing.


*gives hot cocoa* =] in a snowman cup even! =)

I want........................................................................
my gf! ^_^


----------



## Neptunus

A hug...


----------



## zomgz

Phoebus said:


> A hug...


*BIG GIANT HUGGG!!!!!*
:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## heyJude

Chocolate truffles!


----------



## Sweetie

some backlava, oo I wish the greek festival would come back... ;_;


----------



## Neptunus

zomgz said:


> *BIG GIANT HUGGG!!!!!*
> :squeeze :squeeze


Aw, thanks so much!


----------



## Cerberus

Gin


----------



## zomgz

Phoebus said:


> Aw, thanks so much!


welcome anytime C:

i still need my gf =[ it's cold now need a snuggle partner lol! =)


----------



## spiderling

World Domination.


----------



## Emerald3

Being at home with my mum, and not at uni.


----------



## strawberryjulius

my boyfriend. :b


----------



## AussiePea

A long, hard, cream filled......bun.


----------



## ShyFX

nubly said:


> that could be one of two things...


Lmao

I'm not craving anything right now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Emerald3 said:


> I have that on a computer at home, can't play it at uni as it jams up my laptop.


yeah, i loved part one...ive seen trailers for part 2 and it makes me drool



spiderling said:


> World Domination.


----------



## AliBaba

I quit the caffeine several months ago and currently have an extreme craving for Mr. Pibb. Maybe I'll just have a beer instead.


----------



## miminka

A rainstorm, creamy hot chocolate and a long, long nap.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A brownie sundae.
A scary movie.
A bigger blanket.
A person to cuddle with.
And biscotti. Ohhhh, biscotti. *om om om*


----------



## emofree

im craving for coffee right now to keep me awake ... cause I have less sleep last night sigh


----------



## supersoshychick

Butterfinger sonic blast


----------



## strawberryjulius

eh, something i'll get an infraction for. xD


----------



## AussiePea

You like to tease don't you SJ lol.

I could go with an ice-cream right about now!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ospi said:


> You like to tease don't you SJ lol.
> 
> I could go with an ice-cream right about now!


no way, what makes you think that haha. :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the food in the pot in the kitchen...but ill wait a lil...i shouldnt even eat it...ima fat pig -_-


----------



## Emerald3

Privacy...

..but on an acceptable note, a nice roast dinner.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A long vacation with a companion.


----------



## tutliputli

Good company.


----------



## gopherinferno

....sex.


----------



## Neptunus

Oh, hum... hugs, snuggling, physical contact, appreciation... :sigh Some day...maybe when I'm 6 ft under...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ohpewp said:


> ....sex.


:fall :b :yes



Phoebus said:


> hugs


*hugs Phoebus*


----------



## epril

genuine love and friendship


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_real _friendship.

oh, and some of the vegan ice cream i love.
but the store doesn't carry it anymore.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

cold apple pie.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Love, true friendship & companionship, but I'll settle for a connoli.


----------



## rumjungle

Sleep.


----------



## AliBaba

ohpewp said:


> ....sex.


I hear ya. I think I'm in heat or something.


----------



## Phibes

Someone to keep me company when I feel really down, and when I'm happy, but I need it the most when I'm down.


----------



## spiderling

Onion rings.


----------



## mind_games

a cold glass of cider (no, not your special brew kx :b)


----------



## strawberryjulius

Mr. Frostie said:


> Love, true friendship & companionship, but I'll settle for a connoli.


cannoli is the greatest thing in existence.


----------



## pokeherpro

strawberryjulius said:


> cannoli is the greatest thing in existence.


Wrong. I am.


----------



## AussiePea

pokeherpro said:


> Wrong. I am.


Wrong. Toffee Apples are.


----------



## strawberryjulius

pokeherpro said:


> Wrong. I am.


oh, right. second then. :b

...:um


----------



## AussiePea

1. Toffee Apples
2. Lucas
3. Whatever the thing you said was but since it is on the last page I cannot check.


----------



## pokeherpro

Toffee apples...wow. It's an honour to even be mentioned along side something that is made of 100% awesome.

I'm craving a free plane ticket to Melbourne.


----------



## zomgz

sleep
for my hair to be naturally straight
& my lover :]


----------



## sansd

Throat health. I'm sick and it hurts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

weather thats not this hot -_-


----------



## Kelly

inna sense said:


> weather thats not this hot -_-


How different is your weather from Mainz? It's 6 degrees (43F) and sunny right now. I love it!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kelly said:


> How different is your weather from Mainz? It's 6 degrees (43F) and sunny right now. I love it!
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


im in cyprus right now till friday...its just too hot and i dont like it...i wanna be back in germany  ...6 degrees sounds beautiful right now :yes


----------



## Kelly

inna sense said:


> im in cyprus right now till friday...its just too hot and i dont like it...i wanna be back in germany  ...6 degrees sounds beautiful right now :yes


I am jealous that you are in Cyprus. Suddenly, I'm craving a vacation. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kelly said:


> I am jealous that you are in Cyprus. Suddenly, I'm craving a vacation.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


well, ill send you some pics we took here...looking at them will _almost_ be like being on vacation  ...its the best i can do


----------



## AussiePea

Another beer, but I must go to work tomorrow


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

chicken fajita


----------



## Emerald3

A chicken burger with fries! (Strange considering it's breakfast time)


----------



## mooncake

An unblocked nose


----------



## TheDaffodil

Someone to go to the library and Panera with me. :cry


----------



## Tau Sin

I'm craving the Dethklok concert coming at the end of November!!! *sobs*


----------



## nightrain

Tau Sin said:


> I'm craving the Dethklok concert coming at the end of November!!! *sobs*


:high5

I'm craving tacos!


----------



## pariahgirl

pho and tacos for some weird reason.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the weekend to last forever :|


----------



## Girl_Loner

To look like Beyonce.


----------



## steelmyhead

Less ache more steak.


----------



## Neptunus

I'm in chronic need of a hug. :sigh


----------



## Neptunus

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm craving the knowledge of who, when, where, and why people view my user profile. I mean, c'mon, leave a comment or something! :b
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> I love your Epictetus quote, btw. I need to get back to reading more Stoic texts. I feel much better when I do.


Thanks! *hugs back* Yes, I love Epictetus ... having been a slave, he definitely knew what it was like to suffer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleep, lots and lots of sleep. :yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the song thats stuck in my head to stop plying...those nanobots would be awesome :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius

some sort of food.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Pasta!


----------



## Traci

A friend.


----------



## huh

anything to stop this pain


----------



## Lovesick Loner

Fresh hot FUNNEL CAKE smothered with delicious powdered sugar. :yes


----------



## Sunshine009

quiche


----------



## fd000

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm craving the knowledge of who, when, where, and why people view my user profile. I mean, c'mon, leave a comment or something! :b


I'm in the same boat, but I think I know the answer.... all you naughty people! Your the people who get lots of virus's and spyware on your computer, then it's my job to clean/fix them!


----------



## namastecadet

blueberry ego waffles. mhmm.


----------



## ecotec83

a steaming cup of mongolian peppermint tea, but it is almost bed time so caffeine is bad:cup


----------



## shadowmask

Pumpkin pie. So badly.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Cuddling in bed without any responsibilities pulling me away.
And donuts. *mmm* Donuts.


----------



## ch3cooh

Chicken wings


----------



## letitrock

sugar in the form of cheesecake, cake or cupcakes


----------



## millenniumman75

nap


----------



## shadowmask

Frozen strawberries and a kiss.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Companionship... and cuddling. I guess they go hand-in-hand.
A nice fire place to curl up beside would be nice.


----------



## dullard

Tight hugs.


----------



## shadowmask

somethinginthewind said:


> :kiss


On the cheek? What a cop out.:b

I'd prefer the real thing, but that'll have to do. For now.


----------



## Toad Licker

A good homemade Lasagna.


----------



## Tungsten

Someone to play scrabble with

An honest mechanic

Chickpea, black olive & tomato salad

A pony


----------



## Vior

The honey-est of combs.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Greasy, fatty, deep dish pizza with pepperoni, onions, mushrooms, black olives and jalapenos. And parmesan cheese and red chili pepper flakes.


----------



## strawberryjulius

a shower.


----------



## sherrylee

sugar cookies....and compliments


----------



## Prakas

Tungsten said:


> Someone to play scrabble with
> 
> An honest mechanic
> 
> Chickpea, black olive & tomato salad
> 
> A pony


awwwww, my heart goes out to you 

Tortilla chips with spicy salsa


----------



## TheDaffodil

max4225 said:


> Raspberry stuffed French toast slathered in melted butter, cheesy hash browns with ketchup, and a *vanilla caramel latte*. It's what I made for breakfast. that's a cute outfit


I'm drinking that right now!
And I love raspberry stuffed French toast....  That's my answer. I'm craving that now...with whipped cream on top.


----------



## scooby

A beer or 2.


----------



## ecotec83

Some i care about to cuddle with and watch a movie.


----------



## laura024

A donut. I haven't eaten one in like two years.


----------



## gopherinferno

A fun night on the town with friends.

And apple pie.


----------



## shadowmask

A huge baked potato with all the fixings. Except bacon bits, I hate those with a _passion_.


----------



## gaTess

Honestly, I'd really love to just enjoy the nightlife of the city.


----------



## rcapo89

Bluberry Frosted Mini Wheats. In fact I'm eating them right know. :yes 
I'm feeling better now...


----------



## spiderling

Cheddar pretzels. The only problem is I can't find them anywhere in stores. I haven't eaten them in three years.


----------



## Emptyheart

A man


----------



## Prakas

Emptyheart said:


> A man


^ gorgious, can't believe you don't have 1.

I can go for a slice of pizza right now with extra pepperoni.


----------



## Catty

A cold drink. I've run out


----------



## zomgz

my own island retreat where it's only me so i can forget about all the mean people in the world.


----------



## zomgz

& a smamitch!


----------



## Deathinmusic

Physical intimacy with the girl I fancy. Sometimes it stings badly when you want it so much and it's out of reach.


----------



## mind_games

steak and mushroom pie...


----------



## fern

companionship


----------



## Milco

fern said:


> companionship


_I'll have what she's having!

_Hmm, not sure that's the right context for that quote...


----------



## VeggieGirl

To be with my girlfriend, having a cuddle and some nice food while watching TV.


----------



## laura024

To be loved


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Bacon.


----------



## kiwismile

Something sweet & baked. Like soft chocolate chip cookies. Preferably vegan.

A hug & a smile from a friend I haven't seen in years. 

A room of my own. Complete with proper curtains, a futon, a decent closet, and walls that aren't white.


----------



## AussiePea

Mango, then I had one. Nice when your cravings are available there and then


----------



## bezoomny

Proper Djarum Blacks, not the dusty, dirty tasting crap they sell in the US.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

A joint. But I better not, cause I have a driving lesson in an hour...


----------



## Milco

Something to eat and drink while getting snug in bed - I'm sick :fall


----------



## gaz

Cuddles from a girl.


----------



## Keith

food but I'm fixing that problem right now


----------



## Georgina 22

uhm...usually i'd say chocolate but i've had loads of chocolate for christmas LOL so it's not that...i am craving my bed with a good book, which i will get in, in a min


----------



## imt

I crave to crave again.


----------



## Game 7

Could definitely use a hug from a young woman that I'm not related to.


----------



## Colhad75

An iced coffee, I'm addicted to these things....

http://www.icebreak.com.au/


----------



## laura024

Game 7 said:


> Could definitely use a hug from a young woman that I'm not related to.


*hugs*

I'm craving Domino's pizza. Bad.


----------



## Colhad75

We could all do with more hugs, I think that is a big thing to most people but even more so to SA's.


----------



## tutliputli

Game 7 said:


> Could definitely use a hug from a young woman that I'm not related to.


Sorry I can't hug you IRL. This is the best I can do. :squeeze

I'm craving SLEEP!


----------



## ryobi

just, like, some peace of mind.

that's all.


----------



## VeggieGirl

A cookie would be good, or chocolate dammmm anything would be good.


----------



## Steve123

bruschetta.


----------



## laura024

A man


----------



## FBH

Sleeeeep...


----------



## epril

breakfast?


----------



## MindOverMood

A oreo blizzard.


----------



## laura024

^yumm


----------



## Laith

Shrimp... I'm cookin' it right now =D


----------



## TheDaffodil

A mixed drink on North Shore, HI.


----------



## laura024

A nap


----------



## AussiePea

Waffles


----------



## complex

Olive Garden, bread sticks, and a hot fudge sunday oh my I would be in heaven!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88

im craving: a different life.


----------



## shadowmask

A long vacation to far off places.


----------



## Neptunus

Money... and a hug.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Smythe said:


> Whiskey, lots of


I think if someone offered me a bottle of whiskey i would start drinking again. :b Thats stuff is good. The only drinks i like a bit more are Brandy and Porto.

-------
Right now i'm craving some peace of mind.


----------



## gaTess

Logan X said:


> I think if someone offered me a bottle of whiskey i would start drinking again. :b Thats stuff is good. The only drinks i like a bit more are Brandy and Porto.
> 
> -------
> Right now i'm craving some peace of mind.


I'd offer you some of my mind, but I fear there is not enough to go around. 
I'm craving a malt!


----------



## Emptyheart

A reply.


----------



## gaTess

Granted! 
Still craving a malt!


----------



## shadowmask

A woman
Some very expensive whiskey
To go back in time to 1998 and do everything over


----------



## Darkhadia

Vodka! ^^


----------



## JennW

Currently, I'm drooling for Tiramisu


----------



## dax

Food. And Beer. But I can't have either cause I need to take Lunesta in an hour and it doesn't work well with anything in your stomach.


----------



## laura024

Pizza. Why do I always crave pizza?


----------



## quiet0lady

Mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## pita

A giant peanut butter cup. Maybe a peanut butter cup pie.


----------



## Sierra83

A cigarette.


----------



## kiwismile

Something with sugar. But I've already had way too much today. Or something warm.


----------



## shadowmask

Magical donuts that contain no calories and won't aggravate my skin.


----------



## spiderling

Neapolitan ice cream. Not the cheap kind though. The strawberry tastes like cheap candy.


----------



## AliBaba

Sierra83 said:


> A cigarette.


:yes Me too!!! This concerns me because I quit a long...long...time ago. :lol


----------



## HTF

mmm pizza would really hit the spot right about now lol


----------



## Deathinmusic

Some candy... salted licorice... (salmiakki to those of you the word means something to)

I'm like a child. I have given in to temptation way too much lately, I have to stop myself.


----------



## pita

Deathinmusic said:


> Some candy... salted licorice... (salmiakki to those of you the word means something to)


Does that stuff grow on you after a while? I tried it once and found it odd. Maybe I should try it again.


----------



## TeenyBeany

potato soup from Outback Steakhouse :drool


----------



## Hadron92

A juicy steak would do just fine...And it's not my fault that animals are sooo yummy. lol


----------



## erasercrumbs

A dozen Mallo Cups and a two liter of Sunkist - a medley of flavors I like to call the "Saturday Night Special."

When I read through that a second time to check for typos, I couldn't help but hear it in the voice of the Cryptkeeper for some reason.


----------



## lyricalillusions

Food, because we don't have any. Also something else to drink because we have water, but I hate water.


----------



## Darkhadia

laura024 said:


> Pizza. Why do I always crave pizza?


Maybe pizza has some kind of hidden addictive substance in it. Like Pringles :teeth


----------



## nightrain

kiwifruit


----------



## liarsclub

& maybe a beer


----------



## shadowmask

Anything besides ramen noodles.



liarsclub said:


> & maybe a beer


^This too.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Chocolate malt.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Friendship, or at least someone to spend a little time with.
I've been out of class since noon. I'm currently sitting in my room alone and most likely will be until I get up for class tomorrow morning.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Since I've seen that Miss Meggie is on post number 420 I kind of want a joint, but I know I shouldn't. Old habits die hard I guess


----------



## Darkhadia

Chocolate


----------



## leonardess

sleep. but I have to stay up to get back on track.


----------



## thewall

a banana


----------



## WayOut

Hookah!

Can't though, I only allow myself to smoke about once a month to avoid the health risks and addiction... definitely don't want to become a heavy smoker. :no


----------



## Witchcraft

sex :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius

A hug from my boyfriend.


----------



## complex

Peanut M&M's and odly to get some mail from someone I miss getting letters :S


----------



## leonardess

a big warm bowl of understanding.


----------



## Deathinmusic

pita said:


> Does that stuff grow on you after a while? I tried it once and found it odd. Maybe I should try it again.


Yes, it's probably an acquired taste. A lot of people in Finland love it at least.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Cashew nuts, yummy.


----------



## lyricalillusions

My madness to end


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

For the VA to finally pay my benefits!


----------



## shadowmask

Inner peace....and pot roast.


----------



## Marie19

I want a nice, juicy, steak burger with that special seasoning that I always forget the name of. I am always craving this burger though...not just tonight. 

I think it was either Denny's or Ihop that makes these perfect burgers. Wait, maybe it was Steak N' Shake.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Steve Bays and Edward Norton.


Oh yeah, and my boyfriend...
(But seriously, my boyfriend. I haven't seen him in a month and I miss him so much. I just want to fall asleep next to him. :cuddle)


----------



## MindOverMood

A crispy crunch.


----------



## My911GT2993

Not craving, but wouldn't mind a spliff


----------



## userabuser

road rage.


----------



## low

MacDonalds McChicken Burger and fries.


----------



## SilentWitness

cheesecake


----------



## TorLin

D11 said:


> cheesecake


yummie... now i am craving for some now.


----------



## SOME

chille dog


----------



## lyricalillusions

For relief of my headache


----------



## renegade disaster

My911GT2993 said:


> Not craving, but wouldn't mind a spliff


yea i've been in the mood for some good green recently.


----------



## Witchcraft

company


----------



## VeggieGirl

Chocolateeeee


----------



## nightrain

Water


----------



## thewall

a plastic surgeon


----------



## TheDaffodil

A person.
Any person who would be nice to me and go to the campus with me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Someone to share something with. Being lonely sucks.


----------



## citizenerased1987

sleep:afr


----------



## ratbag

Longer days


----------



## laura024

A nice iced coffee. I think I'll go get one


----------



## TheDaffodil

laura024 said:


> A nice iced coffee. I think I'll go get one


Now I want one...I'll make one!


----------



## Stevep27

All the money in the world


----------



## heyJude

Right now, chocolate! And there is absolutely NONE in the house. :sigh


----------



## Witchcraft

serenity


----------



## Lasair

a trip to the toliet


----------



## renegade disaster

a well paid job.


----------



## saythatsanicebike

Chocolate as always. It never ends.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Donuts and cupcakes with pretty sprinkles. PLEASE!!!???




...No?
...OK....


----------



## 1applehearts1

meat pizza and then ice cream


----------



## blahgman

SUSHI!!! and its not anywhere within 50 miles of where I live


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Originally Posted by *laura024*  
_A nice iced coffee. I think I'll go get one 

A venti iced caramel macchiato *drools uncontrolably*. I'm at least 30 miles away from the nearest starbucks though, and its closed.. and I'm way too lazy to even consider thinking about how to make one myself
_


----------



## Roberto

sleep.


----------



## laura024

Death.


----------



## papaSmurf

Peanut butter, honey, banana, and fortune cookie sandwich.


----------



## mechuga

Cajun chicken alfredo. Unfortunately the place that makes it is 60 miles away from me at the moment :/


----------



## GnR

Release from this constant struggle. And a pizza.


----------



## shyvr6

Pineapple pizza.


----------



## bennyp714

Skittles.


----------



## zomgz

laura024 said:


> Death.


Me too.. :[


----------



## Cerz

Big Mac!


----------



## ratbag

Pomegranates


----------



## Deathinmusic

A girl's touch.


----------



## laura024

A cute boy to tell me everything is gonna be ok.


----------



## shadowmask

^It's all gonna be okay. :yes :b


A new brain would be nice.


----------



## papaSmurf

A hike! Stupid closed trails....

....grrr


----------



## laura024

Friends


----------



## SilentLoner

Pizza


----------



## CandySays

My boyfriend. Come home already, baby<3


----------



## laura024

A tall building


----------



## vintagerocket

some company


----------



## gg87

coffee


----------



## Emptyheart

Cerz said:


> Big Mac!


Lolll we're to much alike haha


----------



## mrbojangles

churros


----------



## thewall

nightrain said:


> A hug :|


:squeeze

a scalp massage


----------



## ratbag

Someone to really talk to. Not just bull**** smalltalk.


----------



## Zeddicus

A harmonious existence.


----------



## ericastooge

I'm craving my ideal man.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Think I need a break from here for a while  My defences are up and my self esteem so low.

Im craving a cave to crawl into for a week and someone to guard the entrance.


----------



## Prakas

48 hours to myself


----------



## TheGambit

Sleep. After finishing 17 pages of code, it's 3:38 am and I have class in 3 hours. Dare I sleep and risk not waking up in time?


----------



## TheDaffodil

Iced tea. That's all I want right now. Iced tea. I feel like if I could have iced tea, my life would be a million times better, haha. That's how much I want iced tea. But I know I won't get it. Oh well.


----------



## gg87

A nice long vacation.


----------



## Hello22

Noodles... im gonna make some right now!


----------



## ratbag

Mango Green Tea. And cake. Because it's cake time.


----------



## shadowmask

Money. Lots and lots of money. Or at least enough to get a Big Mac.


----------



## steelmyhead

Chicken soup with noodles. But then I'm always craving chicken soup?


----------



## MindOverMood

Some rum:idea


----------



## ilikebooks

The delicious orange noodliness that is Kraft Dinner. Stupid allergies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Some stew, haven't had any in too long.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Something hot and chocolatey that isn't hot chocolate.


----------



## C 13

Sleep


----------



## gg87

Fruit salad.


----------



## shadowmask

Selective amnesia


----------



## Miami

motivation


----------



## pita

Graduation.










So I am actually looking at pictures of the graduation hall instead of doing my homework. Nice.


----------



## Emptyheart

him


----------



## TheDaffodil

A little lovin' and the biggest strawberry in the world!


----------



## caflme

A hot brownie topped with one scoop of vanilla ice cream, topped with real hot fudge topped with real whipped cream and a cherry and sprinkled with chopped peanuts.


----------



## MindOverMood

*Drools* The whole box please


----------



## sash

A glass of white zinfandel


----------



## sadfaze

Spaghetti, I want it SO BAD right now.


----------



## CandySays

Stan McQuay.


----------



## Neptunus

^ He's pretty hot!


Make that a Friendly's cheese quesadilla with medium salsa. Mmmmmm!


----------



## GnR

Sleep. For a long long time.


----------



## papaSmurf

Expression


----------



## Neptunus

Hugs.


----------



## papaSmurf

Neptunus said:


> Hugs.


I'm on it Neptunus! I've sent you one via 2nd-day air just moments ago. Watch out for the box with the majestic silk bow.


----------



## Dub16

Another 6 hours sleep in a nice cosey bed.... Ach I'd pay any money for that right now.


----------



## Neptunus

papaSmurf said:


> I'm on it Neptunus! I've sent you one via 2nd-day air just moments ago. Watch out for the box with the majestic silk bow.


Aw, thanks! :b


----------



## Solobikerider

Danish layer cake


----------



## caflme

A big warm hug


----------



## laura024

Something to laugh at. I'm in a giggly mood for no reason.


----------



## origami potato

An iced chai and to play some Sims 3.


----------



## Keith

even more coffee mmmmmm coffee


----------



## Deathinmusic

To be with my girl


----------



## Venus

dr.pepper


----------



## Emptyheart

CandySays said:


> Stan McQuay.


Thank you for this pic...I'm full now.


----------



## shadowmask

To look like that dude^


----------



## CandySays

Emptyheart said:


> Thank you for this pic...I'm full now.


Hahaha. You're welcome. He's amazing.


----------



## hiimnotcool

That dude is too big. Do girls really like that type of body???


----------



## Emptyheart

^ honestly I wouldn't want a guy like that, he'd crush me. 
It's nice seeing those types of bodies in pics tho..not too big..


----------



## Venus

hiimnotcool said:


> That dude is too big. Do girls really like that type of body???


personally I find him WAY to bulky plus dudes who work out that much tend to be ummmm compensating... no ofence intented to anyone on here that is that muscly


----------



## HTF

......to be normal, and not be ****ed in the head


----------



## TheDaffodil

Venus said:


> *personally I find him WAY to bulky* plus dudes who work out that much tend to be ummmm compensating... no ofence intented to anyone on here that is that muscly


Agreed. Do not enjoy that at all, haha. Just too much for me.

I'm totally craving a Time controller. I need to rewind to like 2 hours ago because that's when I should have gone to bed, haha. Oh, a soft, warm, cuddly, fresh-out-the-dryer blanket. *drools*


----------



## CandySays

Venus said:


> personally I find him WAY to bulky plus dudes who work out that much tend to be ummmm compensating... no ofence intented to anyone on here that is that muscly


Hmmm, I disagree. While a lot of guys get into weight lifting for aesthetics, there are probably just as many that do it for functionality (i.e. to condition for a sport or something) and the myriad of health benefits that comes along with it. Granted, _some _may do it for the reason you stated above, I don't think it's fair to pidgeon-hole all "bulky dudes".

The reason I'm getting defensive is because my brother and a lot of his friends are seriously into lifting, and I'm sure not _every _one of them is merely "compensating" :|


----------



## TheDaffodil

Something hot, and smooth, and tasty. I don't know what it is, but I want it!


----------



## caflme

My 25 year old body... yeah... I really need to go back in time and just have a week in that body again.

But I'm workin' on it... walking 2 miles in the morning now and 3 at night... started doing pushups today. Drinking all my water and eating often but light. I'll get there again.

Won't be the same body but it will be healthier.


----------



## Wualraus

Creamy potluck potatoes..yummo!


----------



## leonardess

some hot food.
affection and human warmth.
comfort. 
advice. 
soothsaying. 
someone to say it will be okay, it will be as it is meant to be.


----------



## Anna

leonardess said:


> someone to say it will be okay, *it will be as it is meant to be*.


i had to tell this to myself last night. i believe it does work out the way we really need it to, not just the way we want it to. i hope whatever it is you need works out for you. oh, and it _will_ be okay. 

i'm craving some sunshine. rain rain go away, you're pissing me off now, i wanna go outside and play.


----------



## flyinginside

Food. I haven’t eaten today and I’m starving.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleep :yawn


----------



## laura024

A nice warm vanilla sugar bubble bath.


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> some hot food.
> *affection and human warmth.*
> *comfort. *
> advice.
> soothsaying.
> someone to say it will be okay, it will be as it is meant to be.


^the two things in bold above and in lieu of that ... which isn't happening...
chewy gooey thick chocolate fudge brownies with no nuts
topped with vanilla ice cream
topped with thick hot fudge
topped with whipped cream sprayed out of a can
then topped with crushed almonds

But that ain't happening either so I am soooo s.o.l.


----------



## Dub16

Lemon Sorbet ice-cream.

I love the stuff. Had 3 mini-tubs in the freezer and can only remember eating 2 of them.

Bloody annoyed about that last one going awol 

Starting to look like the ice-cream fairy has struck again in Dublin!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## mcmuffinme

tomato bisque...mmm


----------



## gandalfthegrey

omg im craving to play on battlefield bad comapny 2 such a geek lol cant play pc is broken


----------



## TheDaffodil

Onion soup and....










...Sashimi.


----------



## laura024

A nap


----------



## Dub16




----------



## caflme

^Mmmmmmm - but I like my oysters baked with butter and garlic ... and more than one Guinness please lol.

Plus it would have to be served with a nice big hug


----------



## gandalfthegrey

im craving chocolate so bad

hope when mum gets hope she bought some chocolate :/


----------



## TheDaffodil

It's because I ate one. Now I want more. But I can't let myself have more....


----------



## origami potato

^ Oh noes Peeps! >< I used to be able to consume tons of them, now they just make me sick. *laughs* 
My dad has a habit of sending me some for holidays though, so I've got a whole unopened pack of what, 15?


----------



## Deathinmusic

Well, uh, you know... umm :cuddle


----------



## TheDaffodil

origami potato said:


> ^ Oh noes Peeps! >< I used to be able to consume tons of them, now they just make me sick. *laughs*
> My dad has a habit of sending me some for holidays though, so I've got a whole unopened pack of what, 15?


I hadn't had them in a very long time. I forgot what they tasted like, haha. Now I want a million and then I'll go back to not eating them for years. :yes


----------



## JayDontCareEh

A red plumb floating in perfume served in a gentleman's hat.


----------



## RobAlister

Yogurt. I love yogurt and I wish I had some right now.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

A holiday... far away, white sand, hot hot sun, cold drink, soft breeze, steel drums playing, barefoot....


----------



## dax

A long weekend. I hate Mondays.


----------



## rumjungle

An appointment with at least one working day preceding it so I can cancel if I so wish to.


----------



## MindOverMood

I feel like chewing on some beef jerky.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

I want to be able to concentrate longer


----------



## SusanStorm

I want licorice.For some reason I'm loving red licorice at the moment.Maybe I need to buy some tomorrow 

And something else that I won't mention here...


----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## letitrock

Got2GetGoing said:


>


heh, That is quite a special picture.....

Anyways, I'm craving a sausage mcmuffin and a strawberry milkshake, and curly fries.

...i can't stop looking at that picture


----------



## Toad Licker

Lasagna


----------



## Pocketfox

I could sure go for a single plum, floating in perfume, served in a man's hat.


----------



## sansd

Ramen.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Just imagine that there's a picture of my boyfriend here.


----------



## MindOverMood

A chocolate rabbit and some peanut butter.


----------



## Pocketfox

An enormous serving of strong black coffee, and an even larger serving of fresh fruit.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Toad Licker said:


> Lasagna


:yes


----------



## caflme

I was craving frozen Totinos 3 cheese pizza for breakfast.... so I heated one up and ate it.... no more craving... now it's just me and my morning coffee.


----------



## trancediva88

_Tacos_


----------



## caflme

Something to make my headache go away and a nice peaceful hug.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

caflme said:


> Something to make my headache go away and a nice peaceful hug.


:squeeze


----------



## caflme

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


Awww thanks... appreciate that thought.


----------



## Toad Licker

Currently, for this weekend to end.


----------



## caflme

Toad Licker said:


> Currently, for this weekend to end.


Sorry you are having a rough time... hopefully it will be over soon and a new week will start. Are Mon-Fri's easier for you?


----------



## RobAlister

Whenever it starts getting warmer I crave grilled food. Burgers, chicken, ribs... *drools* 

Oh and yogurt again.


----------



## flyinginside

Yogurt and granola - yum.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I just went grocery shopping today and got my yogurt for the week and I'm trying *not* to eat any till tomorrow but some of you *stares* are making that hard to do!


----------



## sara01

DONUTS!!! oh my god...that sounds so good. Old fashioned or the vanilla ones with the sprinkles...mmmmmm


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Alcohol. I want to sit in the dark with loud Metal music playing and i drink myself into a stupor. Ain't going to do it, though. Cravings sucks.


----------



## caflme

Someone to snuggle up in a sleeping bag with on the beach under the stars.


----------



## papaSmurf

Blu said:


> _her_ love.
> 
> and maybe some pupusas.


Oh man, pupusas sound fantastic right now. Be sure to get me some if you encounter any.


----------



## papaSmurf

Blu said:


> Sure. There's this small Salvadorean restaurant where I live that serve the most mouthwatering pupusas that have touch the lips of mortal man.
> 
> That's it, I have to go tomorrow.


Dang, I am twelve kinds of jealous now. We used to have one here in town, but it went under and became a terrible tritip restaurant. There is truly no justice in this world.


----------



## Neptunus

caflme said:


> Someone to snuggle up in a sleeping bag with on the beach under the stars.


Same here. :|


----------



## RobAlister

TheDaffodil said:


> I just went grocery shopping today and got my yogurt for the week and I'm trying *not* to eat any till tomorrow but some of you *stares* are making that hard to do!


I can't help it. I'm addicted to Yogurt. I can't make mine last for a week. My stash is usually gone in a day or two.


----------



## TheDaffodil

RobAlister said:


> I can't help it. I'm addicted to Yogurt. I can't make mine last for a week. My stash is usually gone in a day or two.


I'm eating some _right now_. :boogieI always eat it for breakfast but sometimes I eat it for breakfast and snack...naughty. Then I regret it later.  But not today! I'm gonna be good!


----------



## Dub16

I have a serious longing for mashed shpuds with a wee bit of gravy and some roast chicken with stuffing.
All I have here is a cheese fooking sandwich. No fair


----------



## General Specific

..hanging out with her again


----------



## caflme

A warm butter rum muffin from Dunkin Donuts --- too far to drive to get one.... ha... it could be 3 blocks away and I doubt I would go get it... feeling really trapped right now - too much excitement yesterday - I expect today to be a wasted recovery day.


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> I have a serious longing for mashed shpuds with a wee bit of gravy and some roast chicken with stuffing.
> All I have here is a cheese fooking sandwich. No fair


I got two kinds of mashed spuds in me fridge to be heated up - regular and the garlicky variety... gravy too... but no chicken... just leftover ribeye steaks and bbq chicken legs... oops, lol, that is chicken ha... but it was cooked on my outdoor grill... want me to send you a plate?


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> I got two kinds of mashed spuds in me fridge to be heated up - regular and the garlicky variety... gravy too... but no chicken... just leftover ribeye steaks and bbq chicken legs... oops, lol, that is chicken ha... but it was cooked on my outdoor grill... want me to send you a plate?


Good Lord, Yes please!!!!!!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

About 5mg more of Clonazepam.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Something to soothe my throat.


----------



## trancediva88

Logan X said:


> Alcohol. I want to sit in the dark with loud Metal music playing and i drink myself into a stupor. Ain't going to do it, though. Cravings sucks.


:ditto


----------



## Steve123

max4225 said:


> Yogurt does sound good.


 Woah, I was JUST thinking that as a was opening this thread. Hmmmm.


----------



## TheDaffodil

So naughty...mmmmm!


----------



## sara01

to go for a run!...to the donut shop of course:yes

Edit: hm...seems a bit counterproductive now that I read back over that

2nd Edit: yeah, I guess I should just skip the run


----------



## caflme

It was stir fry and rice with a peanut sauce.... but I just satisfied that craving as I realized I had some thai stir fry frozen veggies in the freezer - cooked them up with some white rice and added some sweet chili sauce and melted down some crunchy peanut butter and mixed it all up with a handful of roasted peanuts.... yum it turned out AWESOME.

Now craving ice cream and I have some







in the freezer.


----------



## Toad Licker

More control over things in my life.


----------



## TheOutsider

A McAnus


----------



## Ambivert

TheDaffodil said:


> So naughty...mmmmm!


Oh my...

you.read.my.mind


----------



## MindOverMood

Skittles. Only because there was a picture in a thread that had them in it.


----------



## Noir6

A good beer.


----------



## Zeddicus

A really big pizza.


----------



## cmr




----------



## caflme

Just had it... green bean casserole... with the fried onions on top... yummmm


----------



## leonardess

sleep. 

Nighty night.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

release

a man's touch

motivation

inspiration


----------



## Lasair

I want popcorn so bad


----------



## sacred

that girl i saw at the store today. she was so ****ing beautiful holy ****. online its so easy to get on my pedestal and try to appeal to my own and other peoples egos with the looks dont mean anything crap but then in reality this girls unique face and perfect body slap that b.s right of off my face.


----------



## sansd

juice.


----------



## Hello22

A hug!


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> A hug!


awwww... I'd like to hug you!


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> awwww... I'd like to hug you!


I will take you up on the offer!  ...... :squeeze


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> I will take you up on the offer!  ...... :squeeze


Yay!! :boogie










(can I be the one on the right. I'm not into bows in me hair like!! )


----------



## Dub16

^^ Why do teddy-bears never wear pants?


----------



## strawberryjulius

cmr said:


>


I thought that said health bar. xD

I am craving less complications.


----------



## caflme

After lots of hugs last night - surprisingly - I don't feel a craving for anything.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Yay!! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can I be the one on the right. I'm not into bows in me hair like!! )


Ok....... but i hope you know i'm not that hairy in real life, haha!! :teeth


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Ok....... but i hope you know i'm not that hairy in real life, haha!! :teeth


Are ya sure? I thought you were a culchie???


----------



## Hello22

Ha, so are you, you're just converted! :b


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Ha, so are you, you're just converted! :b


sssshhhh!! (you weren't supposed to tell)


----------



## TheDaffodil

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Why do teddy-bears never wear pants?


It's sexier not to? Or they can't find any in their size? Or pants give them a rash?

I really want sweet potato pie and whipped cream! Or a hot brownie with caramel drizzles.


----------



## sansd

apple juice. I crave fruit juice (my last post in this thread was "juice") and fruit itself all the time, but usually not apple juice specifically.


----------



## Neptunus

If only to worry no more!


----------



## Jason A

I have this problem with drinking cups and cups of milk. If no one forced me to stop, then I wouldn't. I don't eat that much or drink that much, but when it come to milk I can't stop. I'll just put a little strawberry powder in it and enjoy it slowly as I feel the cold milk running down my throat and into my stomach, the refreshing feeling of it, it feeds hunger, thirst and energy cravings all at the same time.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Jason A said:


> I have this problem with drinking cups and cups of milk. If no one forced me to stop, then I wouldn't. I don't eat that much or drink that much, but when it come to milk I can't stop. I'll just put a little strawberry powder in it and enjoy it slowly as I feel the cold milk running down my throat and into my stomach, the refreshing feeling of it, it feeds hunger, thirst and energy cravings all at the same time.


 I'm lactose intolerant. That's a bit of a nightmare to me!

Strawberry white zinfandel would be nice.


----------



## orpheus

I was craving a large pizza until I finished it an hour ago.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Morphine.


----------



## pita

Something deep fried.


----------



## Chrysalii

sleep.
I've had a case of insomnia for the past couple days.


----------



## danberado

Affection.


----------



## moxosis

love


----------



## Sunshine009

Cardboard and foam chips sandwich.


----------



## Dub16

Another Cornetto. I shudda bought two of these bad boys


----------



## imt

Ice-cold Heineken.


----------



## Hello22

A Cornetto!!!! :banana


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> A Cornetto!!!! :banana


Can you grab one for me as well?


----------



## Hello22

Sure, how will i sent it to ya??? By Post or will i get my pigeon?!


----------



## Dub16

Can you not hand-deliver it??

In case the pigeon eats it


----------



## caflme

Is this the you can only answer with a question thread?


----------



## caflme

I'm craving sunnyside up eggs, crispy bacon, sausage with brown toast with real butter and sliced tomatoes... I've not had a real breakfast in a long time.


----------



## MindOverMood

WATER!!! lol, I hate drinking sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Peace and quiet.


----------



## Princesspoopla

loooove and chocolate puddingg, and some skittles :3


----------



## Emptyheart

Alot of things..=/


----------



## TheDaffodil

Hot apple crisp and cold ice cream...aw man!


----------



## OuttaMyMind

York mint peppermint patties. Yumm.


----------



## sara01

ice cold horchata


----------



## sansd

Maple syrup. I made pancakes and my backup bottle turned out to have fermented!


----------



## MindOverMood

Pizza pockets


----------



## sara01

ok, now i'm craving cake batter frozen yogurt with sprinkles and reeses peanut butter cup pieces, but mostly the multicolored sprinkles....SO GOOD!!


----------



## Dub16

A holiday. I wanna go somewhere sunny and have nice lazy days on the beach, and be able to sleep in before having breakfast handed to me.

Oh, and Orange-juice. Forgot to buy some this mornin 

I walked into the shop, spent ten minutes looking around, and totally forgot what I had gone in to buy. Mondays...


----------



## Rabitt09

Chocolate!!!!


----------



## kiwismile

Hugs, oddly enough. At one point in my life, I'd get at least half a dozen every day. Now it's maybe one every week or two, and those are always quick goodbye hugs.


----------



## strawberryjulius

An answer.


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'm craving indian food....butter chicken with lamb biryani and garlic naan.....with ras malai for dessert! *drools* TvT


----------



## knuckles17

miso soup and teriyaki chicken!!! *drool*


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> A holiday. I wanna go somewhere sunny and have nice lazy days on the beach, and be able to sleep in before having breakfast handed to me.
> 
> Oh, and Orange-juice. Forgot to buy some this mornin
> 
> I walked into the shop, spent ten minutes looking around, and totally forgot what I had gone in to buy. Mondays...


Here is Dub16 on vacation here in Panama City, Florida....
























j/k


----------



## cmr




----------



## Lasair

strawberries


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> Here is Dub16 on vacation here in Panama City, Florida....




Now yer talkin!!!!!!!! i like the look of that! Looks kinda like the way I remember the Cayman Isles. God I need a holiday

(not sure about yer man's hat though!)


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Now yer talkin!!!!!!!! i like the look of that! Looks kinda like the way I remember the Cayman Isles. God I need a holiday
> 
> (not sure about yer man's hat though!)


That's my hat!... did you steal me hat out of me car? Get yer own hat.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> That's my hat!... did you steal me hat out of me car? Get yer own hat.


I sold it doon the market fer a fiver after!


----------



## gg87

A massage.


----------



## leonardess

some understanding.


----------



## leonardess

Dub16 said:


> I sold it doon the market fer a fiver after!


i cant believe you got a whole fiver for that hat


----------



## caflme

Hey that hat was $20 in the gift shop, don't be dissin' my hat.


----------



## izzy

brownies


----------



## SAgirl

Lime and Salt microwave popcorn from Orville Redenbacher and a iced passion Tazo Tea


----------



## Emptyheart

Coconut macroons and Carmel frappé


----------



## millenniumman75

gg87 said:


> A massage.


Whoa, just one inch from an infraction! :lol
What body part is that? :eek :lol

*I need cheesecake.


----------



## immortal80

salmon sashimi and some uni.


----------



## caflme

gg87 said:


> A massage.


This --- for me, please, but start with my neck and shoulders.

Ears are acceptable


----------



## leonardess

^ for me too, but that same infractionary part.


----------



## caflme

Till I saw your post I thought those were shoulderblades --- are those bums? It's way too early this morning.


----------



## AussiePea

omg I could so go for a massage now also.


----------



## Dub16

Ospi said:


> omg I could so go for a massage now also.


Right, get yer cacks off and I'll go grab me oils...  (don't worry Ospi, it'd take a lot of Guinness before I'd go down that road!) 

I'm totally gagging fer a Fruit of The Forest Yop right now. And wouldn't say no to some frozen yogurt either!


----------



## caflme

I'm thinking a lot of people on here could... good for stress/tension release.


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> Till I saw your post I thought those were shoulderblades --- are those bums? It's way too early this morning.


 i think it's the lower back.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................


----------



## leonardess

it's been....about 20 years since i had a proper full body massage. I would really really kill for one right now. 

I've spent the morning barely keeping myself from completely, utterly, totally LOSING it.


----------



## caflme

Awww sorry Leo... yeah, it's been a long time since my last one... several years. I used to have a neighbor - we were totally platonic... but we would give each other full-body massages (minus a few parts)... but then he got divorced so I didn't want him getting any wrong ideas. Sounds weird but you had to know the guy and his wife... it was all kool.


----------



## leonardess

Jeez. you had some great neighbours. The only neighbours I ever had who would have considered it wanted me to join their communist "pod". I'm not joking.


----------



## caflme

Wow... well, these neighbors were 'different'... but we became close (I thought)... then one day she up and packed everything - took one of her 3 kids and moved 800 miles away without telling anyone... b****, really screwed up her kids... she tries to contact me now and then but I won't talk with her at all... anyone who would do that to her kids and her family - I have no use for... none, zip, nada. 

Plus her husband (though a big guy, no teeth and chews tobacco - yuk) is a good guy, works hard, is very kind, will do anything for anyone, doesn't drink or do drugs and stayed and parents his other two boys to the best of his ability alone (one is his real kid and one is his nephew that he took in when his sister went to prison and has raised like his son for the last 10 years). So yeah, it's complicated. He has to work a lot to make ends meet but I have them all over for a cookout every so often and we talk by phone or by email (which is crazy cuz he lives three doors down).


----------



## caflme

Well Dub has the oil... though I prefer lotion... oil makes me feel icky... I think we all need to go to Dubs and pay him with Guinness to give us a proper massage.


----------



## leonardess

sounds like a really nice guy. What a strange thing for her to do.


----------



## caflme

^yay - you have an avatar.... thank you... 

Yes, she had serious problems, selfishness, self-centeredness, spoiltness, she just wanted everyone to take care of her, be there for her, listen to her, and lie for her... when people stopped she left for somewhere people would.

edited to add: and yes, he is a really nice guy... rough around the edges and doesn't care what anyone thinks of him and has no desire to improve himself to find a woman (chewing gum or wearing his dentures)... I oftentimes wish that I could find any measure of attraction for him... but, when it isn't there it just isn't there and never will be.


----------



## leonardess

but to take one child and leave the other - or to split up your family in any way. that I cannot understand at all.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Normalcy? Or a want for it..


----------



## caflme

She had normal... she had security and a good life but noooo..... she needed drama and excitement and the unknown. She also had lied to him about money for so long that they lies were about to crumble... she had a bingo problem.


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> omg I could so go for a massage now also.


YES*

*if I didn't have so much anxiety about going for one! :yes


----------



## AussiePea

I crave the feeling of beign excited for the event on friday night....but alas, it is fear.



Tweedy said:


> YES*
> 
> *if I didn't have so much anxiety about going for one! :yes


lol yes, like when all my colleagues went and had massages and I decided to go get a haircut instead cus I was too anxious xD


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> I
> lol yes, like when all my colleagues went and had massages and I decided to go get a haircut instead cus I was too anxious xD


:lol hee hee... haircuts are also anxiety-inducing... that's why I usually only go for one once a year!!


----------



## caflme

Tweedy said:


> :lol hee hee... haircuts are also anxiety-inducing... that's why I usually only go for one once a year!!


twice a year here... can totally relate, and I've never had a professional massage - could not let a stranger do that.


----------



## AussiePea

they are, though this was in China so no one spoke english (meaning they would not make conversation) so it was not so bad. Though trying to get across what I wanted done to my hair with hang gentures did not go all that well. 

i was known as "the young padawan" for weeks after that


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> they are, though this was in China so no one spoke english (meaning they would not make conversation) so it was not so bad. Though trying to get across what I wanted done to my hair with *hang gentures* did not go all that well.
> 
> i was known as "the young padawan" for weeks after that


:clap hee hee!


----------



## AussiePea

weeve me awone 

/sobs

:b

Craving bed now, so venture forth I shall!!!


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> Craving bed now, so venture forth I shall!!!


Good night!


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> twice a year here... can totally relate, and I've never had a professional massage - could not let a stranger do that.


oh I totally could.


----------



## leonardess

Ospi said:


> weeve me awone
> 
> /sobs
> 
> :b
> 
> Craving bed now, so venture forth I shall!!!


wish you a good night I will.


----------



## confusedone

Chocolate, always chocolate.............
I could write a list if you like!


----------



## TheDaffodil

A whoopie pie from the Amish market.









Or a black and white cookie.

I ate healthy today, so I wouldn't feel at all guilty having both....


----------



## caflme

TheDaffodil said:


> A whoopie pie from the Amish market.


I make these... I've never seen anyone else mention them. I make more of a bavarian creme filling. I haven't made them in awhile... now I have the urge to make a batch.


----------



## Lasair

Kiwi bread???


----------



## TheDaffodil

caflme said:


> I make these... I've never seen anyone else mention them. I make more of a bavarian creme filling. I haven't made them in awhile... now I have the urge to make a batch.


When I posted the picture I was thinking about learning to make them myself haha. Then I wouldn't have to go to the Amish market to get them! They're so tasty. :boogie


----------



## caflme

TheDaffodil said:


> When I posted the picture I was thinking about learning to make them myself haha. Then I wouldn't have to go to the Amish market to get them! They're so tasty. :boogie


I will look up the recipe in my file... it was my former mother-in-law's recipe and it would be another awesome way to get to do one more thing that would piss her off if she knew. LOL. I will never forget her getting pissed off at me because I used Nestle Chocolate instead of Hershey and Butter flavored Crisco instead of white lol (oh and I made some small instead of huge --- oooh that was a big burr in her butt lol)... she stayed mad forever - but was more pissed because everyone liked my version better than hers hahaha. I will PM the recipe to you when I find it.


----------



## TheDaffodil

caflme said:


> I will look up the recipe in my file... it was my former mother-in-law's recipe and it would be another awesome way to get to do one more thing that would piss her off if she knew. LOL. I will never forget her getting pissed off at me because I used Nestle Chocolate instead of Hershey and Butter flavored Crisco instead of white lol (oh and I made some small instead of huge --- oooh that was a big burr in her butt lol)... she stayed mad forever - but was more pissed because everyone liked my version better than hers hahaha. I will PM the recipe to you when I find it.


Haha, oh gees! Thanks.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Apple and cheese cake. Oh my GOD it was the most delicious..pie..cake..thing I've ever tasted, but the person that made it is keeping the recipe a secret. Mean, evil woman!


----------



## bsd3355

I'm craving for the semester to eeeeeennnnnddddd!


----------



## UndercoverAlien

a juicy medium-rare steak with some cheese fries!


----------



## sara01

pizza!! and broccoli...weird


----------



## chibimarukochan

some attention lol

so freaken bored right now. -_-"


----------



## sansd

energy


----------



## Dub16

a return to the days of Yore.

(fer the costumes mainly... I'm gone off jeans now)


----------



## caflme

sara01 said:


> pizza!! and broccoli...weird


broccoli and chicken alfredo pizza --- yummmmmmm


----------



## Tweedy

Dub16 said:


> a return to the days of Yore.
> 
> (fer the costumes mainly... I'm gone off jeans now)


Excellent. I think bloomers and those buckled shoes with a nice pair of tights will be a good starting point for you, Dub. You'll be half way to leprechaun! :boogie

I am craving sleep but I'm fighting the urge... I don't want tomorrow to come THAT soon cos then I have to get up and go to work.


----------



## Dub16

Tweedy said:


> Excellent. I think bloomers and those buckled shoes with a nice pair of tights will be a good starting point for you, Dub. .


Tights you say??? Well, I'm up fer anythin. And I DO have the legs of a Goddess!! 

Venus was his name, I'm yo Venus, yo fire, your desire!

(I nicked that from the ad on the telly in case anyone thinks I've gone nuts)


----------



## kosherpiggy

cherry coke zero ! ;]


----------



## caflme

general tso chicken, kung po chicken, sesame chicken... shrimp fried rice, egg roll, crab rangoons, ... yeah... that'll do it.


----------



## VagueResemblance

I came here to post HAHAHAHAHA NOTHING but ...now... General Tso's chicken.

Damn it. Thanks a LOT, caflme. ;D


----------



## caflme

LOL --- soooooorrryy.... lmao... too bad we can't both have that right now... it does sound good doesn't it. I had to settle for Ramen Noodles lol.


----------



## origami potato

Mmm.. Chinese food! *drools* 

I'm craving some chocolate right about now. A chocolate cupcake with chocolate frosting! Yum!


----------



## caflme

I think all three of us need to go for Chinese and then for chocolate cupcakes.... warm ones... with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side.

Dub can be the entertainment...


----------



## Toad Licker

Spaghetti, haven't had any in so long.


----------



## trancediva88

_Anything from the outback steakhouse lol_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

some confidence


----------



## sash

chocolate chip cookies and a warm glass of milk. but no, I will be strong.


----------



## MindOverMood

^Warm milk? :afr


----------



## sash

MindOverMood said:


> ^Warm milk? :afr


yeah, yummy!!! don't rub it in. lol


----------



## Xeros

Vodka


----------



## Scrub-Zero

pizza and poutine.


----------



## kiwismile

http://veganyumyum.com/2007/10/colcannon/

Potatoes + kale = <3


----------



## TheDaffodil

Spinch and artichoke baked egg soufflé from Panera.


----------



## shadowmask

German chocolate cake, and beer. A lot of it.


----------



## gopherinferno

affection ^_^


----------



## flyinginside

Donuts.


----------



## MindOverMood

^lol



I feel like I could eat about 20 reece's pieces.


----------



## Toad Licker

A clone of me so that I can send him to get my haircut! :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil

Orange cheesecake pie. Imma make it someday. :yes


----------



## origami potato

^ Mmm nom nom

I'm craving some chips and salsa/pico.


----------



## caflme

A real life hug... and a kiss would be nice too... as I leave for work.


----------



## gg87

^ Sounds nice. I'll second that.

Right now I'm craving...


----------



## OregonMommy

gg87 said:


>


Moi too! A cafe latte or mocha or something....awww!!


----------



## OregonMommy

I am craving appreciation, I am craving a pat on the back for things that I do, seems like I receive a lot of criticsm from my husband and my son. Just a little something please!


----------



## GnR

Tenderloin steak, medium rare. I'll be eating one in about 20 minutes :banana.


----------



## Dub16

I'd love to go swimming right now.

Oh, and hug a fraggle!! 

Or maybe hug a fraggle and then go swimming


----------



## seastar

Sunshine, a walk deep into the woods alone, a proper kiss with his hands round my waist.


----------



## gg87

Sleep.


----------



## KittyGirl

I'm so hungry, I could eat an octorok!
-- or I could just go for a brownie. either way.
XD


----------



## kos

Some southern cookin. BBQ ribs would be excellent right now.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Honey mango smoothie.


----------



## Emptyheart

kos said:


> Some southern cookin. BBQ ribs would be excellent right now.


Hell Yeah!! you read my mind lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday, around here weekends are a source of anxiety.


----------



## lencemark

Fresh pineapple. And a glass of cold milk.


----------



## bezoomny

kos said:


> Some southern cookin. BBQ ribs would be excellent right now.


It sucks when you like regional BBQ that you can only get in one state. I'm craving South Carolina BBQ with that delicious yellow mustard sauce. Memphis BBQ sucks (dry BBQ? vom.).


----------



## TheDaffodil

KittyGirl said:


> I'm so hungry, I could eat an octorok!
> -- or I could just go for a *brownie*. either way.
> XD


Oh my...brownies...yummy.


----------



## livefast3315

chunky chocolate chip cookies, peanut butter cookies with a large glass of cold milk for dipping . mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Kaine

bezoomny said:


> It sucks when you like regional BBQ that you can only get in one state. I'm craving South Carolina BBQ with that delicious yellow mustard sauce. Memphis BBQ sucks (dry BBQ? vom.).


+1


----------



## WineKitty

A sonic cheeseburger...


----------



## TheDaffodil

Lasagna or...nah, I'm gonna stick with lasagna.


----------



## MindOverMood

and some maple syrup = heaven


----------



## Perfectionist

Mint Oreo Blizzard. I had one on Saturday and WANT SO MANY MORE.

Edit: This was my 3000th post! Caraaazy!

Edit Edit: I should celebrate with a MINT OREO BLIZZARD.


----------



## AussiePea

MindOverMood said:


> and some maple syrup = heaven


omg no! Just no.


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ lol wow


----------



## livefast3315

max4225 said:


> serenity, understanding, & cozy cuddling


<3 I'm craving that too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sexual healing. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaby, when I get that feelin', I want sexual healin', wake up wake up wake up


----------



## hatepickingnames

life or death....this struggling between the two is for the birds


----------



## MindOverMood

Ospi said:


> omg no! Just no.


Best of both worlds


----------



## Toad Licker

Peace and quiet.


----------



## Neptunus

A hug.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Crab dip and bread.


----------



## Noca

Actiq


----------



## Neptunus

Stilla said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Company... and chocolate.


Thanks!  :squeeze


----------



## TheDaffodil

Everything. Brownies, nachos, PIE, strawberries, lasagna, German chocolate cake, Kahlua pork, yummy foooooddddssss.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

A large Tim Horton's coffee
2 sugar and milk
thanks

edit: Have one now. Yum. Caffeine.


----------



## rawrguy

A "normal" social life.


----------



## GnR

Salmon. I'm gonna go catch one .


----------



## toughcookie

Portuguese style Octopus stew YUMMMMMMMM :clap


----------



## EmptyRoom

Eggs and a hug


----------



## huh

dinner!


----------



## rawrguy

EmptyRoom said:


> Eggs and a hug


i may not know you that well, but here you go :squeeze


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Mussels. Ive had them twice this summer but I want more.


----------



## bsd3355

Sleep, yet ironically I don't want to.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Valium


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A dozen Tim Hortons carrot cake donuts, I'll never forget when they had those as their donut of the month


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Chocolate. I always crave chocolate. In fact, I wrote I post in my blog about it just the other day:
http://silentorchestra-nothingspecial.blogspot.com/2010/07/chocolate-depravation.html


----------



## Prakas

1 week to myself


----------



## jessckuh

*SOME SEX !*

:lol but really, I'd love a huge cup of chocolate milk right about now [fav drink ever]


----------



## Freiheit

Attention.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Daaaavvveee. And a job, haha.


----------



## shyvr6

Cheesecake


----------



## odd_one_out

Peace. Oblivion.


----------



## GnR

jessckuh said:


> *SOME SEX !*
> 
> :lol but really, I'd love a huge cup of chocolate milk right about now [fav drink ever]


 The bolded. Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind some chocolate milk too lol.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Chocolate covered strawberries~
:yes


----------



## EmptyRoom

A hug


----------



## rawrguy

EmptyRoom said:


> A hug


please refer to this:



rawrboy64 said:


> EmptyRoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> EmptyRoom
> Eggs and a hug
> 
> 
> 
> i may not know you that well, but here you go :squeeze
Click to expand...

i know it might be an online hug, but it's pretty much the best i can do for now :\


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

EmptyRoom said:


> A hug


same. I'm growing tired of this bull****.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

irishK said:


> same. I'm growing tired of this bull****.


 :squeeze You don't know me, and I don't know you, but here is a hug, I hope it will do. (perhaps not a real hug, but...) Hope things get better for ya.


----------



## Nintendo

Cheese cake


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Peace of mind.


----------



## foodie

butter pecan ice cream and fried dough

a friend i feel comfortable around!


----------



## shale

An honest, fair fight. Preferably with gloves, but I don't care that much. There is something extremely therapeutic about it. It erases all of your fears and paranoia for months afterward.


----------



## mbp86

a black woman


----------



## Deathinmusic

A deep connection and a deep understanding and a deep friendship with someone. Just one person. Please? No? Okay then.


----------



## endlessdisorder

Deathinmusic said:


> A deep connection and a deep understanding and a deep friendship with someone. Just one person. Please? No? Okay then.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Deathinmusic

gomenne said:


> a hug


It's not the same as the real deal, but here you go :squeeze
Besides, I could use one too.


----------



## LostPancake

shale said:


> An honest, fair fight. Preferably with gloves, but I don't care that much. There is something extremely therapeutic about it. It erases all of your fears and paranoia for months afterward.


Actually, that does sound good. Especially if you won.

I think that explains why some people go looking for fights.


----------



## danberado

A spine.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chinese food


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Eggplant.


----------



## strawberryjulius

ChocolateBuNN said:


> Chocolate covered strawberries~
> :yes


I can get you a chocolate covered _strawberry. _


----------



## jessckuh

a kiss....the french one....


----------



## shale

A shower


----------



## rawrguy

mbp86 said:


> a black woman


^this, except any race :lol


----------



## Dub16

A tiler. Not in a kinky way, I just need someone to tile me jacks


----------



## MindOverMood

A chocolate rabbit and a jar of peanut butter.


----------



## anonymid

Someone I can't have.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Fruit parfait.


----------



## EmptyRoom

A serious conversation


----------



## TheDaffodil

Someone talking about their own philosophy in an inspiring way.
And some lovin'.
And cheesecake.
A person made of cheesecake - covers all the bases!


----------



## thesilenthunter90

coffee, but its too damm late. Its 4.30am. I would never sleep, maybe just a small cup.:b


----------



## anxcited

cold blueberry pie with whipped cream.


----------



## somnath.genius

I want my wife back. She has decided for separation and living separately . Its also true that because of my flickering mind, she left me.


----------



## Freiheit

Acceptance


----------



## accepting myself

KFC I would rather have Popeyes but there are no local ones here.


----------



## GnR

A tattoo. I'm also thinking about buying myself a cowboy hat. Unfortunately both of these things cost money. I need to crave things that are both free and easy to acquire.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I want...more money. Some of that internet money.


----------



## melissa75

A margarita! I wish there was a drive-thru liquor barn nearby.


----------



## shale

melissa75 said:


> A margarita! I wish there was a drive-thru liquor barn nearby.


LMAO. I'm still not quite comfortable with the concept of drive-thru liquor stores.

-----

I can't post what I'm craving.


----------



## melissa75

shale said:


> LMAO. I'm still not quite comfortable with the concept of drive-thru liquor stores.
> 
> -----
> 
> I can't post what I'm craving.


Well....I would wait until I got home to drink it .

Ditto on your other comment!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

melissa75 said:


> A margarita! I wish there was a drive-thru liquor barn nearby.


I just had one. Lime. I'll make another one and have it on your behalf. You're about to really enjoy it 



shale said:


> -----
> 
> I can't post what I'm craving.


Ditto. Although it's about time for another infraction.


----------



## Perfectionist

Some manly lovinnnnn. And some couscous. Though not necessarily in that order.



Yeah wait, okay, in that order.


----------



## melissa75

irishK said:


> *I just had one. Lime. I'll make another one and have it on your behalf. You're about to really enjoy it*
> 
> Ditto. Although it's about time for another infraction.


That's it! I'm going to the liquor store...now.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

My dinner. Haven't eaten yet. *rushes off to eat*


----------



## Dub16

Sleep. Oh God Im so cream-crackered. Stupid chat.


----------



## Dub16

^^ lovely people in there though, in case anyone takes that comment the wrong way


----------



## silentcliche

A tumbler full of scotch and maybe a cigar to go with it. Damn that would nice right about now.


----------



## Perfectionist

Perfectionist said:


> Some manly lovinnnnn. And some couscous. Though not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Yeah wait, okay, in that order.


I have found some couscous...


----------



## IDB324

Winter


----------



## heyJude

A cupcake!


----------



## TheDaffodil

A chocolate dessert.


----------



## Steve123

Company


----------



## mbp86

a girlfriend :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano

food and a girlfriend


----------



## nonamecomestomind

José


----------



## caflme

All the white has to be done but not overdone - not brown or crispy but definitely no white clear gunk.
Bacon has to be flat and well-done (crispy - not burnt)
Toast has to be well done and whole wheat and buttered but not soggy.

There must also be coffee and water w/lemon.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A big, hot, buttery biscuit to go with my chicken and gravy on rice...and a rootbeer float later. Yum yum.


----------



## LostPancake

Indian food. But that requires someone to go to a restaurant with. So...
A friend. But that requires actually being social. So...
More therapy. Because it's my only hope of getting Indian food. 

And yes, I'm too chicken to go to the restaurant alone.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

a coffee
a back massage. I hurt.


----------



## Misanthropic

Death.


----------



## sean88

Thai Iced Tea! :[


----------



## CWe

a Big MAC!!!!!!!
and a ice cold Coke


----------



## millenniumman75

*sleep!*


----------



## silentcliche

Love <3


----------



## Hello22

A kinder Bueno, and also those biscuits with coffee flavoured icing on top (dunno what they're called), mmmmmm


----------



## PinkIllusion

Chocolate! As always. *lol*


----------



## millenniumman75

A run that I missed last night,


----------



## Scrubnub

nonamecomestomind said:


> José


María


----------



## slyfox

Food!


----------



## Emptyheart

love


----------



## uffie

^^ same =/


----------



## serendipity

^ ditto! + related benefits 

/blush
/runs away


----------



## DestinyAndFate

Too be perfectly honest, I'm craving sex... sorry that was really blunt but its true...


----------



## Sabreth

Social interaction ..... ...... .........

and pizza.


----------



## bezoomny

Potato chips.


----------



## MindOverMood

Chef boyardee






a couple cans


----------



## kosherpiggy

Chinese food & Taco Bell :] <3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hello22's avatar puppy. Perhaps I need to tone down the animal fanatisicm. :roll


----------



## velvet1

To be cuddle, too bad I can only cuddle my pillow :teeth.


----------



## jessckuh

a REAL relationship.
I'm getting pretty fed-up with myself for dating guys I know I don't even totally like just to be held at night.
Ugh. I suck.


----------



## danscch

Company.


----------



## caflme

bezoomny said:


> Potato chips.


HA!!!! ME TOOOOO.....:boogie:clap:idea


----------



## Toad Licker

Beer


----------



## PinkIllusion

Understandance and acceptance.


----------



## mbp86

for my stomach to be pumped, ugh i ate too much kfc


----------



## Cleary

nightrain said:


> A hug would be nice.


:squeeze


----------



## avoidobot3000

rabbit stew and some red wine


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Death. (not mine, of course.)


----------



## GnR

Change


----------



## Cleary

Nothing.


----------



## Freiheit

a life


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

a hot bath
a hot coffee
Tylenol
A hard back rub


I`m already starting 3. 
3 out of 4 isn`t bad


----------



## Cleary

Another shower. I just took one two hours ago and I'm already sweaty. It's too hot.


----------



## flyinginside

Food. Any kind of food. I am starving!


----------



## Dub16

I just want to lie doon in me bed and go ta sleep. Soooo tired. And I wouldnt say no to a fry-up either!


----------



## Wirt

a time machine


----------



## Judi

Cookiez!!!


----------



## shale

Stronger Coffee.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'd love for my tummy ache to go away.


----------



## sanspants08

All kinds of stuff. Wendy's french fries in bed, for starters.


----------



## jessckuh

junk food!
lots and lots of junk foooooooood!


----------



## shale

Gettin' a little unhealthy up in here.

Aw screw it, I'm craving crispy creme donuts.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Food that is filling, tasty, but also won't make my stomach hurt more.


----------



## anx1ety

Motivation


----------



## low

Sleap.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want coffee, damnit, I can't give you up!


----------



## littlemisshy

warm weather. its still winter here in aussie land


----------



## Squizzy

Nothing, heartburn and IBS are making me very uncomfortable tonight


----------



## melissa75

warm sopapillas with cinnamon sugar and honey


----------



## fanatic203

a boyfriend

and happiness


----------



## Emptyheart

A cherry tree.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Tomorrow morning...daylight hours right now!


----------



## HunterThompson

Emerald3 said:


> A hug :yes


^ This. Also pizza.


----------



## shale

Painkillers.


----------



## Lasair

A friend


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

for this half asleep snuggly morning laying in bed listening to Dave matthews to last a bit longer. It's feeling pretty perfect.


----------



## gg87

Sushi and a nice relaxing weekend away somewhere quiet and secluded.


----------



## Hamtown

A hug!I haven't had one of those in a long time.


----------



## uffie

a girl, shes the most beautiful girl in the world <3


----------



## mbp86

A girlfriend but it will be replaced with an egg mc muffin tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dub16

fanatic203 said:


> a boyfriend
> 
> and happiness


aww, dunno why but this caught me attention. I'm sure you'll find both. Just give it time.

PS - The 2nd one will improve yer life, the 1st one will probably just piss you off and keep leavin the toilet seat up! :b

I'm cravin pizza meself. Its not 5 hours and 23 minutes til the pizzeria opens. I intend to buy enough pizza and potato wedges to feed an army.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'd like a piece of bread, actually.


----------



## Lumi

Hot chocolate, I just bought a new cup for that  It was -50% off









I know I had to bought warm pants but somehow I came home with a new cup and basketfull of candless :b


----------



## rawrguy

motivation


----------



## Toad Licker

Chinese food


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A month in Bali would be nice.

Or some cheese on toast with Lea and Perrins, I'm easy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

city air


----------



## Lumi

Things like this, every day :lol:haha


----------



## robtyl

Lumi said:


> Things like this, every day :lol:haha
> 
> What is that? Chilli sauce? The guy looks positively badass
> 
> As for me... chocolate milk! And a hash brown... breakfast time


----------



## Lumi

robtyl said:


> What is that? Chilli sauce? The guy looks positively badass


It is scene from vampires suck -movie, LOL! ... I did not meant sauce itself, I meant humour of the scene and the movie, unexpected things which makes me laugh


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

loud music and a run. fried ocelot


----------



## factmonger

Smoked gouda!


----------



## origami potato

Some chai tea. Nom nom nom.


----------



## SCV

a hug


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

understanding
the power of mind reading
serious amounts of caffeine
emotional and physical intimacy


----------



## emerge

I'm craving understanding, psychic abilities, and weight loss.


----------



## uffie

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm her lips


----------



## Emptyheart

uffie said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm her lips


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm his lips


----------



## Deathinmusic

Somebody to love (and for somebody to love me)

(The Queen song is amazing btw lol.. I must listen to it now)


----------



## TheDaffodil

Good sleep.


----------



## MindOverMood

Some more peanut brittle.


----------



## origami potato

Damn french fries. ><


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

sleep
escape
quiet
a soft place to fall
a diet coke


----------



## low

Sleep.


----------



## faintresemblance

Chocolate.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Monies would so nice.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Sex...


----------



## Shooterrr

Rocky Road ice cream. nom nom nom


----------



## shadowmask

A cold beer and some of them there french fried potaters mm hmm.


----------



## ChadsWick1234

TheDaffodil said:


> I really want *minestrone soup*.


 booze I am going to drink a 12 pack of booze


----------



## Cleary

Something to drink.

I left my water bottle at home and the school overcharges on their soda.
I am not paying $1.50 for a 20 oz bottle of sprite.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

1.50 is cheap here O_O


I want pickles.


----------



## Cleary

Yeah but I'm down to my last $10 and I have no idea how long this is supposed to last me.
(that's pocket money. I have some money in my savings but I don't like spending it.)


----------



## shale

The stuff in my avatar.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Cleary said:


> Yeah but I'm down to my last $10 and I have no idea how long this is supposed to last me.
> (that's pocket money. I have some money in my savings but I don't like spending it.)


oooofffh

I know what it means to be low in moneys


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Some strong opioids. Lots of them. Luckily I don't have any contacts for that stuff or I'd be hooked.


----------



## Monroee

A certain someone's strong arms around me. Preventing me from leaving... :|


----------



## fanatic203

chocolate chip cookies... mmmmm


----------



## An Alternate Love

Leanne from Resonance of Fate. <3


----------



## Witchcraft

being in Egypt :roll


----------



## felula

kfc :/


----------



## Larkspur

Mint Flavored Gourmet Hot Chocolate. :cup


----------



## millenniumman75

Dinner. Then, some ice cream.


----------



## Cleary

A vacation.


----------



## rawrguy

Deathinmusic said:


> Sex...


this is me 24/7 bro...


----------



## papaSmurf

nightrain said:


> Tofu burrito


I had a tofu (well, soychorizo) burrito today! It was okay.

I'm craving a hike. I will probably end up putting on goofy socks and climbing some enormous rocks tomorrow.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Well, I'm not exactly craving anything right now b/c I just ate, but yeterday a friend of mine made the best guacamole ever. He made it himself and it was spicy and I ate wayy to much of it with chips. Then we had a monstrously large patty in our burgers that he made.


----------



## Reni

shrimp!


----------



## rawrguy

this day to be over...


----------



## centrino

Anything...it's 2:43 am here right now and I can't sleep.


----------



## au Lait

Sleeeep... :rain


----------



## Neptunus

Sleep... and a deep embrace by someone who loves me.


----------



## Glacial

strawberryjulius said:


> I'd like a piece of bread, actually.


lol I thought I was the only one who liked to eat just a plain piece of bread as a snack...though it tends to make others mad when the number of slices is uneven.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Pho-only because I haven't gotten to the restaurant yet


----------



## anonymid

An attention span.

Also, a companion.


----------



## pumpkinspice

-a life


----------



## trite

Self-discipline.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Something fun to do, and the concentration to do it.

Or enough secobarbital, dope and GHB to knock out an elephant, all at once. If I survive that, at least I'll have had a good sleep.


----------



## caflme

Fried breakfast potatoes (hashbrowns) loaded with diced ham, onions, tomatoes, and topped with cheese.


----------



## rawrguy

trite said:


> Self-discipline.


This


----------



## rawrguy

caflme said:


> Fried breakfast potatoes (hashbrowns) loaded with diced ham, onions, tomatoes, and topped with cheese.


 *salivates*


----------



## Classified

Neptunus said:


> Sleep... and a deep embrace by someone who loves me.


Me too. :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus

Classified said:


> Me too. :squeeze


Thanks! 

May we both get our wish! :squeeze


----------



## Cyber Lume

A soft, fluffy, and solid cloud that I can sleep on that will float over to the refrigerator when I get hungry.


----------



## Cleary

Somebody to play uno with.


----------



## rawrguy

^i'll play with you!  well if i could..lol


----------



## Green Eyes

A hug from a boy I like. And chocolate.


----------



## lonelygirl88

A hug


----------



## rawrguy

lonelygirl88 said:


> A hug


:squeeze


----------



## factmonger

Garlic...the things I would do for a clove of garlic right now.


----------



## Torment

factmonger said:


> Garlic...the things I would do for a clove of garlic right now.


You eat raw garlic?


----------



## LessThanThree

A hug from my boyfriend.
And M&Ms. A BIG BAG of M&Ms.

If I had to pick,... M&Ms. ;D


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im craving intimacy.


----------



## factmonger

Garlic, in it's natural, unadulterated state is a great remedy for colds, bacterial infections, viral infections, the list goes on...I take garlic supplements but it's just not the same.


----------



## bsd3355

Holy crap! It's real!? :um
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41J9XJzmFgL._SL500_AA300


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Friends that don't live more than an hour away so I actually have something to do in the evenings other than sitting at home reading forums, listening to music and smoking.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

To talk to someone :roll

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream  :heart


----------



## shale

Morphine


----------



## MindOverMood

bwidger85 said:


> Holy crap! It's real!? :um


:teeth
I'll have to look for that next time I go to the store.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

shale said:


> Morphine


Diamorphine!


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleep. :yawn


----------



## ruxul

Just.. Somebody...


----------



## ktbare

More painkillers, cigarettes and some proper food.


----------



## Shooterrr

Snickers bar. nomnomnom


----------



## Selbbin

Hugz.


----------



## Mimical

Soft-baked cookies. :S


----------



## Wrangler

sleep...can't do it tonight for some reason.


----------



## Neptunus

Selbbin said:


> Hugz.


Me too!

:squeeze :squeeze :group

... and a good shagging by someone who loves me! :b


----------



## Selbbin

neptunus said:


> me too!
> 
> :squeeze :squeeze :group
> 
> ... And a good shagging by someone who loves me! :b


lol!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Hey, a girl can dream!


----------



## xxkaijuxx

Nothing is tasting very good right now. Have a sore throat


----------



## Duke of Prunes

A warm body (as opposed to cold ones?) to cuddle up and possibly exchange bodily fluids with.


----------



## odd_one_out

A ravishing.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^you too? lol

I'm craving sanctuary and peace


----------



## Noca

a nice Porsche 911 turbo...


----------



## caflme

Sleep mostly ... but to be able to drift off to sleep wrapped in the arms of the one I love most knowing that he will still be there when I wake up. Anything that would have come before that would be a bonus.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Food, sleep.


----------



## Amber78

A slice of pizza to go along with the wine.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Dr House said:


> a nice Porsche 911 turbo...


Yes please. A nice 3.6 964 Turbo :yes


----------



## Slim Shady

A good night's sleep.


----------



## blair

Freedom from the mush that is my brain 

+ pizza.


----------



## uffie

love


----------



## BuzzAldrin

A cuddle :squeeze


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Happiness.

Or failing that, Dexedrine and a hug :teeth


----------



## RyeCatcher86

For Germany v Turkey to kick off! :banana


----------



## odd_one_out

A doctor. This one.


----------



## xboatsbirdsx

Time. Days seem to start then end, I want moreeee!


----------



## au Lait

Deep tissue massage. STAT!


----------



## rawrguy

6-pack abs


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Contentment.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Better friends. Or just one better friend. Or for my better friend I already have to move back here. It's what I need most.


----------



## MindOverMood

More raspberries :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Spaghetti(cooked by someone else:b), which is strange since it's 4:40am.


----------



## rainbowOne

Sunshine and warm weather and ice cream and beaches and swimming pools and all that... ahhhh


----------



## PickleNose

A great big honkin' hotdog with sauerkraut.


----------



## Northern Lights

Sleep :yawn


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Human contact.


----------



## estse

Tush.


----------



## Introverts are True

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## Gorillaz

a day off


----------



## vidory

a real friend


----------



## odd_one_out

To reveal what happened to me, but that would make everything worse and interfere with the natural states of oblivion. So I've nothing more to say.


----------



## Mercedes

A one-way ticket to bed-e-bye.


----------



## Hunterhod

An extra long chili cheese coney from sonic. Fatass? Definitely. Brb in 10 minutes


----------



## Hunterhod

Scratch that last statement. I now have an extra-long chili cheese coney


----------



## Citrine

kit kat.....yup


----------



## Toad Licker

Chinese Food


----------



## glitterfish

Oatcakes with cheese and tomato, tomato sauce for dipping, a packet of cheese and onion crisps... and a nice tall glass of Pepsi on the rocks!


----------



## cold fission cure

I feel so flabby nowadays. Would love a nice dianabol stack to make my gym time worthwhile.


----------



## Prakas

Toad Licker said:


> Chinese Food


That sounds real good right about now


----------



## Neptunus

A massage.


----------



## mind_games

Pie. Two pies. One steak n mushroom. Surprise me with the other one.

mmmmmm ... pie... ooooooooommmmmmmm...


----------



## tabbycat

Blizzard from DQ


----------



## Joel

More self-discipline


----------



## Duke of Prunes

A tall building.


----------



## kelsomania

I really want an oven roasted chicken sub from subway.


----------



## sean88

Money... and a vacation. lol


----------



## themoth

Neptunus said:


> A massage.


:rub


----------



## layitontheline

Dairy Queen fries, onion rings, and a blizzard. Or Moolatte. With whipped cream and chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## steelmyhead

Someone to do my shopping for me


----------



## boredandalone

a cigarette >.<


----------



## Neptunus

themoth said:


> :rub


:lol Thanks!


----------



## Citrine

White hot chocolate with whip cream sprinkled with chocolate shavings....to go please :b


----------



## thewall




----------



## Ununderstood

sex and a sonic strawberry slush


----------



## Neptunus

A best friend.


----------



## robtyl

Sleep -_-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am craving robtyl ^^ Yeah that's right, you is one sexy ***** rob


----------



## ont6

some kinda danish


----------



## tara79

A whopper with cheese!!!


----------



## Northern Lights

Inspiration :idea


----------



## centrino

A Big Mac


----------



## layitontheline

A furry little kitten to brighten my day


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A bong and a massage would be nice.


----------



## layitontheline

Oh yes, a massage is much needed. And a dip in the hot tub. I'm hitting that up tonight.


----------



## thewall

Confidence, self-worth, self-esteem...things that have eluded me thus far and I fear that they always will.


----------



## centrino

a big mac.....again


----------



## au Lait

A hug


----------



## Gorillaz

Zelda Ocarina of Time on the n64 plz.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

a shower and... pasta! mmm. brb!


----------



## King Moonracer

a vagina.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Approval


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

One of them money printing machines the government has.


----------



## Northern Lights

A non-judgemental person to talk to


----------



## centrino

...I seriously have to buy a big mac...


----------



## Citrine

Anything that's real food!!! SSOOO HHUUNNGGRRYY!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

King Moonracer said:


> a vagina.


So when are you transitioning? :b


----------



## lazy calm

beautiful stargazer lilies in beautiful a vase would be nice. idk, they're just beautiful.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My boyfriend and a sweet, frozen dessert.


----------



## Cerberios

A long holiday !


----------



## GunnyHighway

A hug. Or a game so interesting and time consuming I can't think about wanting a hug.


----------



## stomachknots

sushi


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

the cheat said:


> One of them money printing machines the government has.


Hah!

I'm craving an exterminator. People generally don't crave those. I don't have a fetish for exterminators let's make sure that's straight -
oh, who am I kidding? All those lethal chemicals, gas masks, the slow and agonizing deaths of things that jump and crawl...well that just makes me all hot and bothered.

I need a cold shower.


----------



## AliBaba

Macaroni & cheese


----------



## AliBaba

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> oh, who am I kidding? All those lethal chemicals, gas masks, the slow and agonizing deaths of things that jump and crawl...well that just makes me all hot and bothered.
> 
> I need a cold shower.


I have to admit my pulse quickened slightly reading this part of your post.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

happiness


----------



## TorLin

friendship.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Some candy... but goddamn it's so cold I'm not stepping outside! It's probably for the best.


----------



## sacred

a sense of control and well being. ill get it soon enough.


----------



## rainbowOne

PBJ toastie.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

A cuddle. :roll


----------



## melissa75

Sleep...as usual. And, warmth. It's quite chilly here in Texas . 41F.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Some motherhumping waves and a bit of daylight to go surfing on them.

Motherfupping winter and it's crosshore winds and weak *** swell.

I'm surf hungry, I haven't gone in like ten days. I'd go work out but I've already worked out like three days in a row and my elbows and knees aren't up to it.

Grrrr.


----------



## amene

Lemon cake with Lemon icing and Chocolate cake and chocolaty icing lol.

oh, and what E93 said. A cuddle would be nice with the guy I've been craving for..


----------



## amene

melissa75 said:


> Sleep...as usual. And, warmth. It's quite chilly here in Texas . 41F.


It's cold here too.. weather is so abnormal though sometimes..


----------



## slyfox

sleep atm


----------



## AlisonWonderland

A chocolate digestive biscuit to dip into a cup of tea.
 yum.


----------



## Cyber Lume

Grilled cheese sandwich on rye, please.


----------



## Space Ghost

Some Puss



cats. they are ultra cute


No really

Well now that you ask I am thinking of sicilian slice pizza (yumm) with some black iced tea. Some cookies and cream ice cream. With some kitty*cough* a date


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Frosted Wheaties! No milk. :no


----------



## accepting myself

craving for it to be 9pm already!!!!


----------



## iuseings

sex and chocolate ... 
Honestly, I'm craving beer.


----------



## LostPancake

A Kindle

I'm such a nerd


----------



## au Lait

Sleeeeeeeep. I feel like I've been awake for days...though really, I haven't.


----------



## Enora Lively

Grilled salmon sandwiches and cheese pizza.


----------



## SociallyBroken

Some real ice cream with milk in it - but I am a vegan .. Oh well.


----------



## King Moonracer

The ability to get tired at will, and to not feel like shot in the morning


----------



## layitontheline

A massssssage. For the love of God, a massage.


----------



## Ego Dead

I want a muttaphucking Luther burger.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

craving a hot sexy girlfriend


----------



## laura024

Chicken nuggets. With barbeque sauce.


----------



## ImWeird

Spaghetti, the things I would do for some spaghetti right now. :b


----------



## tookie

chicken tampico with some rice & pico de gallo...yummy!


----------



## shadowmask

Liberation


----------



## clair de lune

1) A burger, fries, and a chocolate milkshake
2) A nice long hug
3) Inspiration


----------



## zebra00

im craving a big bong of weed


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to laugh. But not my bitter old batty f-word laughter.


----------



## General Specific

A cheeseburger and fries but I cant be bothered getting my car out


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I'm craving attention.


----------



## tookie

A hug


----------



## General Specific

HardRock said:


> I'm craving attention.


Is this good enough?


----------



## Its Not Me Its You

layitontheline said:


> A massssssage. For the love of God, a massage.


 Ditto!!


----------



## ValiantThor

a dense nug of silver haze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> A cheeseburger and fries but I cant be bothered getting my car out


Looks like no cheeseburger and small fries then buddy :no


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Aces_Shy said:


> Is this good enough?


Thanks, but I meant a different kind of attention


----------



## boosh

an extra week off school for the holidays


----------



## Gorillaz

tiiiime. So many duedates. Sadface


----------



## laura024

Funny Mad TV skits.


----------



## Johny

A continuous ten hour sleep :nw


----------



## Rocklover639

Ahhh. Some Papa Johns Pizza. I'm a fatty. >.<


----------



## Neptunus

A cheese quesadilla with mild salsa and a hug.


----------



## GummieBear

*Death.*


----------



## lionlioncatcat

a girlfriend, kfc, a hug.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

**** that, a friend.


----------



## laura024

My Alex.


----------



## Lasair

popcorn


----------



## melissa75

pizzzzza pretty badly


----------



## SociallyBroken

A nice big salad!!


----------



## Enora Lively

A nice long vacation. :sigh


----------



## fanatic203

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Sleep.


----------



## Noca

an IV drip of Lorazepam to calm this damned anxiety down


----------



## caflme

dark chocolate dipped in Jif creamy peanut butter


----------



## melissa75

affection...a hug...anything


----------



## cafune

Duke of Prunes said:


> Sleep.


:ditto


----------



## angus

Fish and Chips


----------



## room101

Pie...of any kind. Pumpkin, Apple, Lemon Meringue. Me so hungry :'(


----------



## ktbare

Some sort of peace. Escape. Meaning. My f%^&n kids.


----------



## PsyKat

Kittens. Lots of them. I want to be locked in a room with hundreds of kittens, so I can just lay/sit down and watch them be cute.


----------



## Rossy

melissa75 said:


> affection...a hug...anything


:cuddlethere you go


----------



## BrokenStars

I really want a burger and fries from Friendlys. :banana


----------



## caflme

Hugs and kisses and the scent of a man wafting in the air... to settle into 'the nook'.


----------



## Rossy

I am available ladies and I am a nice guy


----------



## BrokenStars

Rossy said:


> I am available ladies and I am a nice guy


----------



## Rossy

BrokenStars said:


>


:mushy


----------



## BrokenStars

Rossy said:


> :mushy


:blush

:squeeze


----------



## Rossy

BrokenStars said:


> :blush
> 
> :squeeze


If only babe


----------



## laura024

A nice nap


----------



## BrokenStars

Rossy said:


> If only babe


:rofl


----------



## Still Waters

Honest people. Do they even exist? The sort that don't lie,don't play hide and seek,don't tailor their responses to put themselves in the best light at the moment. Why does this sort of honest personality without any pretenses exist only among the very young and the senile? Our society demands falsehoods and exaggerations, we are no longer human beings we are products,sold to each other to impress,entertain,use. Fascinated with the reflection we see of ourselves in others eyes.


----------



## Enora Lively

Pizza and garlic bread. :]


----------



## jonny neurotic

> Honest people. Do they even exist? The sort that don't lie,don't play hide and seek,don't tailor their responses to put themselves in the best light at the moment.


Me. Only trouble is it derives from a general lack of self control. I can't help but be honest; even when it would benefit me to lie.


----------



## factmonger

Boxed wine...I am not an alcoholic, I swear. Just have a serious hankering for some right now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Arbys roast beef and jalepeno bites


----------



## Aphexfan

Some company or even just a smiple hug will do lol


----------



## BrokenStars

Aphexfan said:


> Some company or even just a smiple hug will do lol


:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan

^
:boogie :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars

Aphexfan said:


> ^
> :boogie :squeeze


----------



## jonny neurotic

Cheese.


----------



## Citrine

hot tea with honey


----------



## fanatic203

this horrible week to be over


----------



## melissa75

I want something realllllly sweet. I have nothing.


----------



## Popularity

Burger or really anything to chew. I had jaw surgery so I've had to have really soft foods to mash up with my tongue or just swallow. 4th week out of six that I have to wait until I can chew again.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

things that are bad for me and
something that would be very very good for me.


----------



## jonny neurotic

fanatic203 said:


> this horrible week to be over


But there's gonna be another horrible one straight after... :cry


----------



## Citrine

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## kiirby

Rollie. But I ate too much pizza and I can't move.


----------



## odd_one_out

For those who are/were supposed to **** us to have not been stupid ******* (cats) and just done the deed, to any degree, so we're not tempted and tortured with thoughts and memories of having each other in that way instead. Frigid twits seem too dim to realise what they risk/ed losing through being stupid, boring *******. Parts of their emotional (and intellectual) brains are missing.


----------



## Yozo

books


----------



## Haydsmom2007

brownies...........


----------



## tutliputli

Sex and a game of Monopoly.


----------



## Milco

tutliputli said:


> Sex and a game of Monopoly.


I have Monopoly!
Fits perfectly cos I crave entertainment and cozy socialising


----------



## jimbo1

some ice cream


----------



## Witchcraft

a pina colada, please...


----------



## Citrine

Hot apple cider


----------



## crsohr

tutliputli said:


> Sex and a game of Monopoly.


Ditto but minus the monopoly.

I'm also craving a full body massage with oils, preferably before the above. That would be beyond perfect.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Ragana said:


> a pina colada, please...


Yum.
And a warm, long hug.


----------



## Emanresu

irishK said:


> my increasing sex drive to **** off.


And right when it does is when you're gonna need it most!

Murphy's Law #214


----------



## jimbo1

some good sleep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A donair, a bottle of Hoegaarden, & a glass of Appletons Jamaican Rum on the rocks(in that order)


----------



## Perfectionist

Lurve.


----------



## King Moonracer

sex....not sex. a sensual hug from a female.


----------



## AussiePea

This opportunity.


----------



## Enora Lively

Hot green tea


----------



## TheDaffodil

Chicken breast, lettuce, tomato, provolone, in a yummy sandwich.


----------



## MaxSchreck

the face of james dean


----------



## Rossy

That girl who I think fancies me I just need to pluck up some more courage.


----------



## Paper Samurai

baked sweet potato :b


----------



## sean88

A shower... I'm gonna go do that right now. lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Reese's peanut butter cups like always


----------



## Rossy

MindOverMood said:


> Reese's peanut butter cups like always


I love them too


----------



## Citrine

a word unscrambler puzzle...anything to ease the boredom to keep me sane.


----------



## TheDaffodil

sean88 said:


> A shower... I'm gonna go do that right now. lol


Omg, I want a shower, too! But not right now...I'll wait till right before bed. I'm washing my bedsheets and stuff right now so it's gonna be great to slip in all clean and soft. :boogie I can't wait!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Could use something to do. I'm at work and it's been dead for an hour, no paperwork to do.
Food would be nice as well, a bourbon chicken pita sounds damn good right about now.

*EDIT*
Speak of the devil, I've got something to do.


----------



## Arisa1536

Galaxy chocolate YUM and possibly some Ativan (lol i am terrible)


----------



## sas111

Company..from family of coarse.


----------



## Livvle

Dairy Milk *looks in her handbag* WOOHOO! Chocolate!


----------



## Milco

Livvle said:


> Dairy Milk *looks in her handbag* WOOHOO! Chocolate!


Unfair!
Have to share with the rest of the class then! :roll

Hmm, I could go for a cuddle and some sleep :b


----------



## caflme

3 more hours... time for a shower and to get to work... I am sooooo not a morning person.


----------



## Aphexfan

A 4th snow day perhaps??


----------



## Neptunus

A time machine.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Grilled Cheese


----------



## Roberto

A handful of euphemisms from rock and roll songs of the mid to late 1980s. =l


----------



## Johny

A pick up soccer game, or just half a gym, a net, and a soccer ball.


----------



## KariKamiya

I'm craving E. It's been a very long time since I had it, I could use a little love


----------



## FadeToOne

Cherry pie.

The grocery store downstairs may have it today, or it may not. 

I shall find out in half an hour. The moment of truth is fast approaching.


----------



## caflme

I just made it... you sprinkle shredded sharp cheddar cheese in a frying pan and then sprinkle bacon bits over it and garlic salt and onion powder... add a few tablespoons of water and turn on the heat... on low... let it all get melty and then you dip bread in it... 

My son and I just had it for supper - it's like open-faced grilled cheeses - but richer and yummier and meltier.


----------



## viv

Cadbury mini eggs. And whatever max4225 is having.


----------



## Vip3r

peanut butter jelly time :banana:banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Nothing, I'm quite full.

But In approximately 8 hours I will crave Death by Chocolate like a fat turtle craves sand!


----------



## vegetarian

tomatoes


----------



## RUFB2327

coffee ice cream


----------



## Tess4u

French fries with ranch
Some chicken alfredo pasta from olive garden!
Some crunchy tacos with hot sauce from jack in the box.
Hot spicy chicken wings! 
A Blondie from applebees.


----------



## VTinOR




----------



## rawrsmus

Love. :blank


----------



## odd_one_out

A partner. Typical human :roll.


----------



## Rossy

As above really a nice girl.


----------



## huh

food...now :shock


----------



## umieraj

Some relief from this nausea.


----------



## caflme

Escape/Warmth


----------



## Rossy

umieraj said:


> Some relief from this nausea.


Would a hug help?:hug


----------



## softshock11

to feel an *epiphany*!!!!

__
and this fried ice cream :b


----------



## Bbpuff

This birthday ice cream that's in the fridge, I'm trying to resist, but I'll probably give in at some point ):


----------



## Jcgrey

Confidence


----------



## odd_one_out

A vigorous workout, but my shoulders won't be ready for another day.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Pizza.


----------



## virtue134

companionship from a women


----------



## odd_one_out

A knockout punch to the head.


----------



## Justsimplyme

Ben&Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie.


----------



## leonardess

a good joke.


----------



## lucyinthesky

The apple crumble I make. Mmmmmm. (Or maybe my Mum's one if I'm lazy ;p)


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

A trip to the past.


----------



## caflme

... a time machine.


----------



## Jcgrey

caflme said:


> ... a time machine.


This! very much so.


----------



## Aphexfan

Hmmm some taco bell, who cares if their meat is only 35% actual beef :b


----------



## Classified

A SAS girlfriend.


----------



## Bl00no

My bf. n n;
He's not usually one for early nights. >.<

And food of some sort - a nice sandwich would make me a very happy girl! xD


----------



## Jessie203

I really am craving a make-out session. Not sex, but making out with someone who has a clean mouth and doesn't kiss you like they want to eat your face... Yes I would like that.


----------



## Pangur Ban

avocado grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Steve123

Free trips to California and Colorado.


----------



## Jcgrey

something bout the two last posts make me lol. or maybe its the vodka i dunno


----------



## Green Eyes

A hug


----------



## Milco

Green Eyes said:


> A hug


Hope e-hug helps just a little..
*huugs*


----------



## layitontheline

Romance, affection, hugs, comfort.


----------



## Pangur Ban

_love_


----------



## Dying note

Pain. A better distraction. Anything right now.


----------



## Tess4u

Food, preferably tacos
A new life


----------



## joe11

Love


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

A womans soft pale skin, and the smell of her hair.


----------



## ImWeird

Laura.


----------



## JGreenwood

Fried Chicken, and a baseball bat


----------



## laura024

Pizza and breadsticks.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Bananas...


----------



## lazy

some random brand of energy drink


----------



## Shooterrr

An apple. It's in the kitchen but I'm too lazy to get up and get it.


----------



## caflme

A conversation about something other then kids or tv or shopping... arghhhhh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Frozen raspberries.


----------



## laura024

David pillow fights.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

A solid, swift punch to the groin and I'd call it a good day


----------



## NoodleLover

Noodles ofcourse:teeth


----------



## Neil Jack

I actually like to eat the tails. I don't know why ?


----------



## laura024

Cuddles in a warm bed.


----------



## layitontheline

A robotic maid to clean my room and provide me with sexual gratification. If she just fulfills the first task I'll still be pleased.


----------



## Steve123

foooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## faded flowers

Crab Cakes.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A pill to make my cramps go away (I believe I have that...somewhere) and a hot fudge sundae.










*drools*


----------



## Pangur Ban

Shooterrr said:


> An apple. It's in the kitchen but I'm too lazy to get up and get it.












Anyways... I'm craving a burrito with 'Tapatio sauce', which i'm about to have.


----------



## TunaMelt89

This amazing vanilla apple pie parfait I discovered a couple days ago


----------



## jonny neurotic

Bubblegum flavour fizzy drink...


----------



## BildungsRoman

deletion


----------



## angus

Bananna and bacon pizza.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Emerald3 said:


> A hug :yes


Awwww Emerald. Here you go from me to you :cuddle :rub :hug


----------



## Mrfishy

Pancakes please!!!


----------



## CeilingStarer

A chocolate shake from McDonalds. It's late, and my car has no petrol in it... so I'd have to go to the service/gas station first, then I'd have to pay on card as I have no cash handy... really can't be bothered... but I'll probably end up doing it.


----------



## leonardess

a potato


----------



## JGreenwood

leonardess said:


> a potato


like a raw potato?


----------



## odd_one_out

Termination.


----------



## Rossy

A Butterfinger:teeth


----------



## layitontheline

I'm craving a high. It's been five damn days and I'm going to go crazy. Plan B - bringing out the booze tonight, but that's not nearly as satisfying anymore.


----------



## laura024

A nice nap or an iced coffee.


----------



## njodis

cold pizza


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

a change of damn scenery.

a decent conversation.

a coffee. Hopefully when I roll up the rim I'll win some self esteem :clap


----------



## RockIt

It rhymes with "ex" and it ain't Rex.


----------



## She

popcorn. am fairly sure i NEED some.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

laura024 said:


> A nice nap or an iced coffee.





irishK said:


> someone to warm me up.
> 
> a change of damn scenery.
> 
> a decent conversation.
> 
> a coffee. Hopefully when I roll up the rim I'll win some self esteem :clap


Ditto to both of those posts. Add some vanilla creamers on them though. :]
My scenery, ugh, yeah definitely needs some change. I believe there is a computer blocking my way to see. lol

I think I might take laura's idea and take a nap to relieve some stress.


----------



## Still Waters

Guacamole - not that slime that they sell at the store- REAL homemade Guacamole!!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

A tobacco-filled combustion stick brb


----------



## laura024

Answers


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

laura024 said:


> Answers


Ain't that the truth..

I'm currently craving something sweet, candy or something. x.X
I don't feel like walking far out to the little store just for that though. :l


----------



## jonny neurotic

Medication...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Anything. I'm kind of hungry at the moment. :b


----------



## Stilla

Soda... sweet liquid sugar.


----------



## deadwarrior666

LSD, hash or some potent marijuana ^_^


----------



## Aphexfan

Some time alone


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Sex


----------



## ValiantThor

deadwarrior666 said:


> LSD, hash or some potent marijuana ^_^


 ive got all three!


----------



## trendyfool

My friends.
A boyfriend.
Something beautiful enough to make me cry.


----------



## Pangur Ban

_love._


----------



## slightlyawkward

I am constantly craving Thai yellow curry. It's my DRUG.


----------



## suddenstorm

twix


----------



## Aphexfan

Mcdonalds :stu


----------



## FireSoks

A PB & Blueberry preserve sandwhich, chai tea, and affection.


----------



## noyadefleur

Carbs, but I won't eat them. I just got myself back on my diet.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Sweet dreams, come on down!


----------



## Neptunus

Hugs... and a good shaggin'.


----------



## Charizard

Olive Garden breadsticks.


----------



## MsMusic

Brownies!!!


----------



## Bbpuff

Nothing.. I've been eating so much the past 4 days.. God, I'm such a pig :/


----------



## GnR

Cookies, but I'm pretty sure I ate em' all. There's also a steak in the fridge that I would really enjoy, but firing up the bbq at midnight on a wednesday seems a little nuts. Maybe I'll wait till breakfast...


----------



## MochaLatte

Tuxedo truffle mousse cake.


----------



## skygazer

^ that looks sooo good I want to lick my monitor! :b

I was going to say hugs but I also want that ^


----------



## MsMusic

MochaLatte said:


> Tuxedo truffle mousse cake.


Forget brownies, I want that!


----------



## MindOverMood

Chocolate milk! We went through like three bags today:blank


----------



## au Lait

MochaLatte said:


> Tuxedo truffle mousse cake.


good god. why am I not eating this right now?


----------



## Spindrift

Mint anything.


----------



## deadwarrior666

ValiantThor said:


> ive got all three!


now am feeling really jealous :\


----------



## shadowmask

Amnesia


----------



## Jenchu

Cheese. I love Cheese.


----------



## daniel1989

Sex, I crave Sex everyday....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Something to kill this anxiety.


----------



## JGreenwood

A way out....


----------



## Aphexfan

MindOverMood said:


> Chocolate milk!


:agree


----------



## RockIt

Lying on the beach in St. Martin again. Such sweet warm sandy paradise.


----------



## layitontheline

A clean room.


----------



## heartofchambers

time machine

edit: oh, this is for food...FRUITY PEBBLES THEN.


----------



## kleerup

oxycontin


----------



## vash

Chocolate pie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A jumbo donair combo & a bottle of Appleton's Jamaican Rum


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Deathinmusic said:


> Physical intimacy with the girl I fancy. Sometimes it stings badly when you want it so much and it's out of reach.


Oh how I relate today. I also suppose much more than just the physical intimacy, but ah well, moving along.


----------



## vi et animo

Shoes.

New shoes cure everything.


----------



## LostProphet

Sleep.

Damn you to hell insomnia.


----------



## skygazer

hugs and chocolate


----------



## AK32

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Spindrift

A walk outside while it's quiet & cool. Too bad we have possums the size of Volkswagen Beetles running about at night.


----------



## Bathory

Haha, I was scrolling down the list fast and saw where someone said *shoes *and someone said *sleep *and my mind mixed that into *sheep*. I had to take a pause and wonder why someone was craving sheep. Hmmmm.

Anyway--I'm craving...ANYTHING SWEET. That's nothing new. I really want to bake a cake, put gobs of icing on it and eat the whole thing myself. (I'm currently trying to lose a few pounds (hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa) and crazy, massive craving is what happens when I go down this path).


----------



## MindOverMood

Something stronger than a Advil for my teeth:|


----------



## caflme

A salad with blue cheese dressing and sliced red onions, grape tomatoes, bacon bits, sprouts and sunflower seeds.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Chinese food


----------



## cafune

A nap.


----------



## Aphexfan

Cuddles!! :yay


----------



## au Lait

a bagel with cream cheese and everything


----------



## Emanresu

aU Lait


----------



## SuperSky

Any yummy greasy food like pizza, hamburger, burritos, tacos, fried chicken... Or I'd settle for subway given the chance cause that can be rather burger-like.

Also, huggles with my boyfriend.


----------



## buklti

Fish and chips and a pina colada.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A soft, warm hug that won't end too soon.


----------



## jijiji

GSH said:


> Hair pie


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Something I definitely can't have but would love to. AHHHHHHH.


----------



## dollparts

Arms wrapped around me in a spooning position with someone there to actually listen.


----------



## Jessie203

A big...... slice of cheesecake


----------



## Neptunus

jijiji said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


:ditto :lol


----------



## odd_one_out

For my friend's disgusting bad habits to be gone for good. Or even a few days. So ******* unnecessary - I think she's got a cognitive deficiency. uke


----------



## au Lait

Emanresu said:


> aU Lait


:blush


----------



## BetaBoy90

My headphones, but I'm not descending and then ascending two flights of stairs to get them.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A toblerone and a six pack.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Some Big Red gum. I ran out.


----------



## SweetAsCandyx

A mcchicken sandwich!


----------



## Pangur Ban

Lasagna.


----------



## diamondheart89

Someone to cuddle up with. :cuddle


----------



## TheDaffodil

Warmth. It is so cold in this room.


----------



## highness

long vacation *_*


----------



## fanatic203

more time


----------



## caflme

A Passionate Kiss and a Warm Hug that lasts for awhile.


----------



## JoeyGreen

A nice walk in the park, I guess that will have to wait for another month 


Joey


----------



## layitontheline

Someone to sit outside in the sun in silence with me, hug me when I cry, lay next to me as I sleep. Someone to make me forget my loneliness even for just a day.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Tortellini


----------



## Morticia

Some good old fashioned southern made sweet tea


----------



## brokenandlonely

I'm really craving carrot cake and iced tea!


----------



## MojoCrunch

A Marie Calendar's Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## LostPancake

I don't know, I'm starving but have no appetite.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A kiwi smoothie and no class tomorrow! So I can keep playing wii fit plus with my sister and not do any work.


----------



## laura024

Cadbury chocolate, milk, and a certain someone.


----------



## sas111

Cerial as always. =)


----------



## Neptunus

Some wine and chocolate. 

And a hug from someone who deeply loves me. Yeah.


----------



## caflme

More storage space in my inbox here lol... but I've finally deleted a few to take it back down to 99% with capacity for a few more PMs lol.


----------



## losinghope

Someone to kiss and cuddle with. I'm listening to cheesy love songs and am kind of sad


----------



## MindOverMood

Some sleep:yawn


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

some of this.


----------



## stupiditytries

Adderall.


----------



## caflme

I just wanna throw up and I want it to make me feel better.


----------



## Citrine

a real job


----------



## Neptunus

Citrine said:


> a real job


Right with you! Or, more specifically, a better job.

I'm also in need of some serious huggin'.


----------



## ImWeird

Meaning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Money


----------



## Perkins

Pepperoni and chicken pizza sounds so A+ right now.


----------



## laura024

I can has kisses?


----------



## layitontheline

A makeover


----------



## ImWeird

Her milkshake.


----------



## Neptunus

Emerald3 said:


> A hug :yes


:squeeze (Hopefully a virtual one will suffice.)

A good shagging!

Unfortunately, there is no virtual equivalent. :b


----------



## viv

TOFU​


----------



## Duke of Prunes

sleep, was planning on going to bed 5 hours ago...


----------



## layitontheline

Direction and meaning in my life. And ice cream.


----------



## VidaDuerme

Boooooze. I looked at a bowl of strawberries today and thought "these would be better blended up with some rum." 

I might have a problem.


----------



## MindOverMood

Strawberry, banana smoothie with yogurt from Tim Hortons!


----------



## laura024

A hug from a boy.


----------



## nonso

All of it.


----------



## Neptunus

An arctic air mass.


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Water...


----------



## laura024

Reading time


----------



## lissa530

Affection.


----------



## lissa530

diamondheart89 said:


> Someone to cuddle up with. :cuddle


Yeah that would be great right 'bout now.


----------



## au Lait

A hug


----------



## Angha

au Lait said:


> A hug


Aww! :squeeze

Right now I kind of wanted some Sweet Maui Onion potato chips... Sooo good. Or maybe some Tim's Cascade Jalepeno chips. opcorn


----------



## thewall

air conditioning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

food, any will do.


----------



## skygazer

ice cream


----------



## Godless1

nonso said:


> All of it.












All of it!


----------



## au Lait

Angha said:


> Aww! :squeeze


yay 

:squeeze


----------



## JGreenwood

acceptance.


----------



## ImWeird

thewall said:


> air conditioning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm with you buddy!


----------



## okaay




----------



## Gorillaz

a pool


----------



## SPC




----------



## gomenne

Skittles


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A jumbo donair combo, a bottle of Crown Royal, & a killer action flick


----------



## layitontheline

A deep massage and a satisfying meal


----------



## ReachinOut

Some work ethic


----------



## skygazer

sedative


----------



## Ryoshima

Sleep, I stayed up all night trying to get back into a good routine.


----------



## ImWeird

Winter.


----------



## Freiheit

Ice cream, but I can't have any because of my stupid throat.


----------



## jet10

a woman


----------



## ShyS

Appreciation and respect at work. And some of this:










Gummy cola. Mmm.


----------



## Losteagle

Love and a bottle of Jack Daniels


----------



## papaSmurf

ShyS said:


> Gummy cola. Mmm.


Statistically speaking, gummy cola bottles are the awesomest gummy candy of them all.


----------



## Nefury

a pot noodle :blank


----------



## Perkins

A Carl's Jr. bacon western cheeseburger sounds divine right now.


----------



## sas111

Someone to talk to. :sigh


----------



## copper

I am craving sleep. Hope my two cats let me do that.


----------



## dshalo

A cigarette and someone to talk to in person


----------



## Losteagle

Female Companionship


----------



## viv




----------



## Rosedubh

Burritos.With lots of red beanss.


----------



## skygazer

viv said:


>


:mushy


----------



## Emanresu

Pizza Pops! 10 mins in the oven and I'm good though... longest 10 mins ever though


----------



## Johny




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A vacation where I get to go somewhere.


----------



## prudence

Sanity.


----------



## JadedCalalily

I bought ice cream,sprinkles, chocolate sauce, whip cream and smarties yesterday...its 7:30am and i'm craving a sundae lol!


----------



## LALoner

viv said:


>


It has fruit in it so its good for you.


----------



## awkwardface

Christmas


----------



## TheDaffodil

Tougher skin.


----------



## Artificial Intelligence

Pizza.


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## BluButterfly

spaghetti on toast...covered in cheese.
skittles
happiness.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Money.


----------



## pita

The whole box. I got one for Xmas one year. I would like another.


----------



## njodis

Hawaiian pizza, plz.


----------



## Rossificus

Some cannabis because my back is so painful it's putting me in a very unhappy mood!


----------



## Oscar7

Some strawberries dipped in chocolate. Mmmm....


----------



## prudence

PASTA!lordjesusholysUNofegypt imma hungry


----------



## Emptyheart101

My mommy makes the best crapesss mmmmm so good


----------



## Zort

Poptarts... preferably a kind like cookies and cream or chocolate sundae


----------



## Losteagle

Pizza


----------



## Harassment Panda

Noodle soup!


----------



## xTKsaucex

a cigarette which I'm currently in the process of resolving


----------



## jet10

viv said:


>


 Looks good


----------



## josh23

Someone who loves, or even just likes talking to me.

Love.


----------



## Vip3r

Hot Fudge Sundae


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Pizza and coke.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Steak omelet.


----------



## prudence

^ That now


----------



## xTKsaucex

Lamb Karahi










Contemplating eating the screen right now.


----------



## Nefury

An internet connection faster than 15kb/s


----------



## Mileena

did anybody already say sex?

sex for me


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I feel a powerful lust for apple cinnamon pop-tarts right now.


----------



## pita

Candy. For WEEKS now I have been wanting candy. I've been eating other **** instead, but I still want candy. 

Nibs. Sour belts. Double sour skittles. I want it ALL.


----------



## zomgz

Some nice clothes :rain


----------



## Chairman Dan

A Vietnamese sub...oh baby


----------



## Losteagle

White Castle Hamburgers with fries..and a big pepsi...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Just watched a movie about an amusement park and now I want some candyfloss :/ just because it's so fluffy and cute


----------



## Just Tony

Horchata(cinnamon rice drink) and lots of oreo's. Yum.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

My boyfriend, cuddles and England.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Some rain I can't stand this freaking drought


----------



## Pangur Ban

That "Special Someone".


----------



## TheDaffodil

More time between now and tomorrow.


----------



## x3 Misaki

opcorn


----------



## MindOverMood

Tostitos scoops and salsa mixed with sour cream.


----------



## MissElley

I'm craving for any sort of fast food.. McDonald's , KFC, Chinease, Subway etc...

Havn't had any sort of fast food since somewhere around October, November last year. Cutting all the bad foods out of my diet, so always cooking home made foods...wouldn't mind 3 big macs right this moment, but I'm going to win!


----------



## OpiodArmor

I don't have a job so only can save little bits and pieces of money I get... I'm up to $25! However until the girl calls me I don't have access to any real opiates so I'm sitting here with the money and point in my pocket, rolling em between my fingers! I can afford 7 packs right now; that's a GOOD day!

It's been like this for a WEEK. I'm about to just go buy a case of beer. This is driving me crazy ><!

Still part of me wants her not to call for like another week so I have like $50 when she does. Then I can get like 14 of em ><!


----------



## sas111

A tub of peanut butter chocolate ice cream, Ohhhh how amazing that would be. Too bad sweets give me acne, hummph.


----------



## Neutrino

Swiss cheese


----------



## thewall

boyfriend & burritos


----------



## sansd

Coffee. I've been abstaining from it for a week and a half.


----------



## laura024

Mm coffee.


----------



## rawrguy

some tasty durfp


----------



## Lateralus

A couple slices of sharp cheddar with a glass of pinot noir (wine).


----------



## MissElley

Big Mac from McDonalds.


----------



## Rosedubh

*nems!*


----------



## Duke of Prunes

All the flavours of crisps...

...plain...



...all the flavours.


----------



## BluButterfly

curry


----------



## VidaDuerme

Coffee. Coffee coffee coffee. Gooooo coffee.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Cup of coffee and a Camel.


----------



## rawrguy

lunch


----------



## Stilla

Chocolate...
*Batter*!!










Yes I'm a fatty :rain


----------



## josh23

Female contact.


----------



## Poisoned

Curly Fries


----------



## TheDaffodil

A long, soft, warm hug.









And a hot chocolate sundae.

And also a vacation.


----------



## Vip3r

Superwoman


----------



## MissElley

MissElley said:


> Big Mac from McDonalds.


I'm still craving this, really wished I had one right now.


----------



## Neutrino

Pizza. A loaded one.


----------



## 266x

female


----------



## layitontheline

Weed. Or booze, but that hurts the tummy. I'd take anything right now though.
Why must sobriety be so painful.


----------



## trendyfool

a long, long phone conversation.
my friends (if they still remember who I am).
chocolate pudding.
happiness.
a boy.


----------



## rumjungle

You.


----------



## rawrguy

to pull myself out of this groggyness


----------



## skygazer

sedation please


----------



## Pangur Ban

Lasagna.


----------



## Jessie203

August. I'm impatient  lol.


----------



## ReachinOut

Crown and Coke should do the trick


----------



## CopadoMexicano

anything from Dairy Queen


----------



## kindasorta

Some sort of proteine shake or candy.


----------



## TheDaffodil

rumjungle said:


> You.


:um
Who's the "you"?


----------



## diamondheart89

a hug


----------



## jingybopa

Some self-esteem


----------



## RobAlister

Excitement for sure.


----------



## cybernaut

To get out more often..


----------



## The Awkward One

Iced Donuts. For about two weeks. Two weeks ago, I was on work experience, and I walked to the bakery to buy a donut when the cravings first started. But the girl working in there was also on work experience, and she goes to my school. I thought she'd think I was a pig if I ordered anything fattening (thanks, SA), even though I'm skinny as a stick and want to gain weight. So I chickened out and bought a pie. A few days later, my mum went to the shop. She barely ever goes to the shop, and when she did, I asked if she could get me donuts. She brought home cookies. I thanked her anyway. A week later, my stepdad went to the shop and he somehow knew (probably from my mother) that I wanted donuts. He brought home a bulk value pack of tasteless jam donuts. Not iced donuts. I thanked him anyway.
So here I am, waiting for iced donuts to appear out of nowhere. It will be a year until I actually get a drivers license so I can drive to the shop and buy some goddamn iced donuts.
*sigh*


----------



## sas111

Physical contact & a massive ice cream cone, stacked high.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Pizza rolls.
And some Rita's! Orange cream gelati on mango Italian ice, please and thank you...make it a large.


----------



## Jenchu

Chocolate Ice cream


----------



## Lateralus

Donuts and coffee


----------



## josh23

diamondheart89 said:


> a hug


 :squeeze


----------



## x3 Misaki

Hot chocolate milk with marshmallows :yes


----------



## Losteagle

Soft Tacos and a Pepsi from Taco Bell...


----------



## BluButterfly

fizzy drink.


----------



## layitontheline

Chocolate. Feel crankiness coming on if I don't get any.


----------



## Campeador

Cookies. I really shouldn't eat them, but there's all this cookie dough lying around...


----------



## diamondheart89

josh23 said:


> :squeeze


:yay


----------



## Cornerstone

a big hug, love, attention.


----------



## josh23

A woman.


----------



## SuperSky

To play keyboard and sing ****ing loud... But it's night time and my room is right by the neighbour's house and they have little kids, and plus, my whole family's home


----------



## zomgz

Cornerstone said:


> a big hug, love, attention.


:squeeze...

:squeeze

*big hugs*


----------



## TheDaffodil

Delicious ice cream bonbons.


----------



## Iloveyouu

Wendy's burger. 
And that sauce they give you at Japanese places.


----------



## Stilla

A boyfriend would be nice :sigh


----------



## josh23

Stilla said:


> A boyfriend would be nice :sigh


I'm fairly sure every man on SAS's ears just pricked up :lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Cheese fries,
Sex,
Adventure.


----------



## caflme

What I am craving shall go unnamed... but there is a definite craving hmmm.


----------



## caflme

TheDaffodil said:


> Delicious ice cream bonbons.


Wow - that looks amazing... I now have another craving.


----------



## diomedes




----------



## mrmarc

To see one of my best friends, only she would know what to do right now xD


----------



## Pangur Ban

diomedes said:


>


:yes


----------



## Noca

16oz prime rib cooked medium rare with some good beef juice.


----------



## Jessie203

Glass of strawberry wine, a bubble bath, makeout sesh, and then some sexual healin'!!!!!!!

Looooooool


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

kathy903 said:


> Glass of strawberry wine, a bubble bath, makeout sesh, and then some sexual healin'!!!!!!!
> 
> Looooooool


LMFAO!!

I think everyone here needs that.


----------



## nmpennea

Real Icecream (not soy).....but my severe lactose intolerance makes that not an option.


----------



## Neutrino

Sleep


----------



## Losteagle

*you*


----------



## Paper Samurai

kathy903 said:


> Glass of strawberry wine, a bubble bath, makeout sesh, and then some sexual healin'!!!!!!!
> 
> Looooooool





JamieHasAnxiety said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> I think everyone here needs that.


:lol The above posts are made of win.


----------



## TheDaffodil

caflme said:


> Wow - that looks amazing... I now have another craving.


The recipe is here. I'm gonna make them when the holidays come around to use up left over peppermints from making peppermint bark, haha.










_Bellini_. *mmmm*


----------



## mrmarc

Peking Rib Sensations...with Kopperberg Cider..ooooof <3


----------



## layitontheline

Bubblebath, candles, green tea, a purr from my cat.


----------



## Anna

hugs. and a real live person here with me to listen to me ramble about my worries. or we could just find some trouble to get into together. yeah that'd be better.


----------



## Neptunus

Anna said:


> hugs. and a real live person here with me to listen to me ramble about my worries. or we could just find some trouble to get into together. yeah that'd be better.


:squeeze

Me too.


----------



## Anna

^ sweet! back at ya Neptunus. :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Ape in space

Squeezing a girl. I could really use it now... I'm a nervous wreck. I tried with a pillow, but it's not good enough.


----------



## nomad91

i've gotsa hankering for social acceptance, the love of a girl, and direction in my life


----------



## TheDaffodil

Oh man...yummy cotton candy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

a million dollars, or any amount for that matter.


----------



## mrmarc

Spicy chicken stuff...


----------



## MindOverMood

Sleep =/


----------



## Witchcraft

a cure for SA


----------



## TheDaffodil

Gumbo.


----------



## Kennnie

Grass


----------



## Lasair

Anything...I am so hungry


----------



## skygazer

hot black tea, chocolate, and someone to caress my abdomen


----------



## FallenRepublic

my girlfriend. Not like that >>. i miss her alot


----------



## JS13

Old goals that need to be completed.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## TheDaffodil

Flavored honey sticks! I only get them at the Amish Market. I haven't gone there in a long time...I need, too. They have the best sweets. 

EDIT: I'm watching this episode of 48 Hours Mystery on I.D. and a lady said that a mom would always take her daughter to Brownies and now I want brownies, too!


----------



## mrmarc

):


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## sas111

TheDaffodil said:


> Flavored honey sticks! I only get them at the Amish Market. I haven't gone there in a long time...I need, too. They have the best sweets.
> 
> EDIT: I'm watching this episode of 48 Hours Mystery on I.D. and a lady said that a mom would always take her daughter to Brownies and now I want brownies, too!


Numy, I loooove honey sticks! I always have to buy them when I go down to the states. 

I'm craving dates right now, the sweetest fruit evaaar. (I think)


----------



## Shannanigans

inspiration!
i have had nothing to draw for the past month


----------



## davefinley

i recently visited the philippines and went to a place called cebu city. All the food were great. But what stood out from the rest were the roasted pig and dried ripe mangoes. 

I watched a pig getting slaughtered and all and then thinking I probably won't have any of it once it is cooked. But just the aroma itself crushed my resolve. After the first bite, it was a love affair. 

I'm back home now, so, that's what I'm missing.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Anything besides the the ramen noodles I'm forced to eat for a week


----------



## SuperSky

Boyfriend huggles...


----------



## TheDaffodil

_*All of the cheesecake in the world!!!!!!!*_
(Except the nasty ones...if there is such a thing as nasty cheesecake.)














































*drools*
*tummy grumbles*
:cry
I don't have cheesecake.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Tacos


----------



## au Lait

I greatly regret opening this thread. I now crave everything mentioned on the last 2 pages.

But mostly guacamole and chips. And salsa. And sour cream. Better add some cheese just to be on the safe side.

Oh what the hell. I'll just make some nachos.


----------



## Losteagle

Hugs


----------



## TheDaffodil

Headache relief.


----------



## Chris16

Willpower to resist the hunger created from the intense amount of deliciousness in this thread. :afr


----------



## awkwardface

Reese's


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Popcorn! opcorn


----------



## mrmarc

JPS and a hug.


----------



## She

This awesome 'dessert based on peanuts' or whatever it translates to which is pretty much peanut butter halvah. omg so amazing(ly unhealthy yet delicious!).


----------



## Kennnie

monster energy drink and some cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano

some well being


----------



## hearts that kill

Someone to hold me...


----------



## prudence

Pasta! I hope the saying "you are what you eat" isn't true cause if it is... why gee wiz I might just turn into a pasta dish. Har har. I'd crack myself up if I were funny.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Pie!


----------



## au Lait

sleep :yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## Neptunus

Huggeths. I'm chronically deprived.


----------



## leonardess

^ funny, I was just thinking 'bout papasmurf, our ambassador of hugs. He has not been round much lately. 

sorry, I'm only the ambassador of huggies (getting on a bit you know).


----------



## Neptunus

^ He's been on national public radio, heard him the other day. :con 

Apparently there's some 3D Smurf movie that is, or is supposed to be coming out. *Scratches head again*


----------



## leonardess

get used to that scratching, because I've a feeling that movie is going to be about as fun to watch as a rash.


----------



## Elleire

Physical contact. Of any kind. Well, of any kind that doesn't hurt. 

And maybe some strawberry ice cream. nom.


----------



## au Lait

Neptunus said:


> Huggeths. I'm chronically deprived.


:squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes

water and sleep


----------



## Dreamscape

I fell asleep for a nap without eating dinner and woke up past midnight. I'm now _really_ hungry and craving fast food. I haven't had any for a couple months. I'll probably go to Wendy's. ;D


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

can't think of anything

might go explore some of the world this month, 'fight for food in the wild' as someone suggested in the stuff i've surfed earlier today

i really want to build a treehouse (idk, i'm reclaiming my childhood) in the jungle and defend it from the natives, probably using a full suit of armour

will have to plan it very carefully.


----------



## Hiccups

max4225 said:


> still this


+1

..wait do you mean sleep or... a hott girl in bed waiting for you? or both?

meh either way +1


----------



## presence

sex and sleep


----------



## TheDaffodil

I have the stuff to make it. I just don't feel like doing it.


----------



## laura024

A mocha frappe and a call from the boyfrann.


----------



## mike285

presence said:


> sex and sleep


Both sound pretty good to me right now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I'm craving affection


----------



## awkwardpenguin

starbucks and banana bread


----------



## Nevermind0

Gulden Draak


----------



## presence

cuddles


----------



## kaminagi

breakfast. (because of the favorite breakfast food thread) :haha


----------



## SuperSky

I wantz burger. Needn't be cheezeburger.


----------



## Losteagle

Food, Sleep and Hugs...


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Pizza and a nice boyfriend :O


----------



## Hiccups

*trifle!*... I was going to post an image of one for those that may not be familiar with them but apparently google images only has images of trifle-trainwrecks :/

hhmm ok imagine a big glass bowl with sliced jelly roll submerged in jello then layered with custard then topped with cream and sprinkles. :O~


----------



## mrmarc

Ice Cream.
Ben and Jerrys infact.


----------



## Elleire

Affection. So bad. 

Oh, and an italian sub with everything on it but tomatoes. :lol


----------



## Neptunus

au Lait said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## cybernaut

No more loneliness, affection, sleep, happiness.


----------



## angus

x1 Original Slider 
x1 Double Cheesburger 
x1 Jalapeno cheeseburger 
x1 Pulled pork 
x1 Cheese fries 
x1 Sprite
I wish I was in America right now.


----------



## laura024

Sleep next to my boy


----------



## theraven

Tacos


----------



## EagerMinnow84

A creative outlet and pickles.


----------



## Kennnie

Some *****


----------



## josh23

Mr Self Destruct said:


> to be anyone else but myself


This.


----------



## mezzoforte

Sanity, intimacy, and food


----------



## Chris16

Threads that get responses quicker. :blank


----------



## somnath.genius

I am craving for my wife (actually Ex-wife). Got divorced in the month of May' 11 and we are not communicating for the last 2 years. But, Don't know why I can't forget her and proceed ahead. For the last few months her memories didn't haunt me but now, these days I am feeling restless because her birthday is on 11 August.


----------



## Mr Mask

A vagina to stick my dick in.


----------



## SaDa

zeppoles =)


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

something green that makes me feel nice


----------



## GunnyHighway

Mr Mask said:


> A vagina to stick my dick in.


That's pretty up front. :blank


----------



## Jynkiez

a root beer float .


----------



## meganmila

Physical intimancy. Also maybe some kolaches. Yum.


----------



## Kennnie

life


----------



## sas111

I'm craving to find my rat, she escaped right when her new company came home. They haven't even properly met eachother. Rats must be in pairs.


----------



## AussiePea

Sex lol, badly!


----------



## Reinvented

A burger, or any solid food! (I had my wisdom teeth taken out on Friday, so it's all yoghurt and custard etc.)


----------



## Hiccups

cookies and coffee, which i shall be preparing very shortly so .. yeah *ima happy little frothing slug* ^___^


----------



## caflme

Aloe Gel for my sunburn


----------



## melissa75

My bed . But, time for the workweek, I guess.


----------



## avoidobot3000

a pat on the head


----------



## Fenren

Some company.


----------



## laura024

Kisses.


----------



## rawrguy

weight loss


----------



## GunnyHighway

Something stupidly greasy and an equally terrible drink to wash it down.


----------



## au Lait

White chocolate.

A barrel full.


----------



## Glue

Burger, large fries, and root beer float.


----------



## ratbag

Pumpkin pie. I'm drinking pumpkin spice tea right now and the smell is amazing!


----------



## mezzoforte

GunnyHighway said:


> Something stupidly greasy and an equally terrible drink to wash it down.


:yes


----------



## Octal

Brains and guts


----------



## aw1993

fries


----------



## Neptunus

Unconditional love.


----------



## Reinvented

Sas


----------



## Gorillaz

friends


----------



## Fantas Eyes

acceptance


----------



## mrmarc

chips D:


----------



## Aphexfan

A healthy meal for once lol


----------



## Monroee

Chai Tea Latte.


----------



## Ironpain

What I'm craving is TMI for this site Lmao. What I can say how ever is that I'm craving the goodness the wholesome mouth watering taste of a plate of food. Hmm I'm craving juices, oh mouth wateringly good.


----------



## cafune

A nap. :yawn


----------



## PickleNose

A cigar.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A butterfinger. Or five.


----------



## meganmila

To cuddle.


----------



## Barry Egan

Company


----------



## tutliputli

I really want some doughnuts.


----------



## BlushingB

SUGAR!!! Frosting!!! Candy Corn, Circus Peanuts, Dinner Mints, Candy Bars...


----------



## Reinvented

nachos.


----------



## rawrguy

breakfast


----------



## TheDaffodil

Strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Jcgrey

Cottage cheese


----------



## mike285

A cheeseburger and some ribs. And maybe some french fries.


----------



## Syndacus

Sushi.


----------



## Cole87

Pizza from the beach along with a ice cream sundae


----------



## Witchcraft

A hug.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I just need somebody to love...


----------



## GunnyHighway

Ragana said:


> A hug.





Fantas Eyes said:


> I just need somebody to love...


Yeah.. :|


----------



## mrmarc

Nero's Frappe Latte..
Bit odd considering it's getting chilly lately lol.


----------



## au Lait

Cuddles


----------



## tropic

Hugs... and an ice cream.


----------



## Reinvented

group hug :group


----------



## mapthesoul

After seeing the "What do you like on your baked potato?" thread, I want a baked potato. Stuffed with some cheese, sour cream, a ton of chives, some salt and pepper.. :b


----------



## mrmarc

corn beef hash!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

A decent nights sleep


----------



## TheDaffodil

Snickers ice cream. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## rumjungle

Licorice.


----------



## skygazer

pain killer


----------



## Reinvented

Nhl


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Cuddles with my boyfriend.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Orange cream gelati and watermelon Italian ice from Rita's.


----------



## RUFB2327

Coffee ice cream


----------



## Citrine

french onion soup


----------



## mrmarc

a hug:/


----------



## Onomatopoeia

mrmarc said:


> a hug:/


Me too :blank

And an Iced Capp Supreme from Tim's


----------



## caflme

a blueberry scone to go with my coffee.


----------



## Lanter

Sleep. Yeah, my craving is pretty easy to fulfill. You would think that at least, in practice this turns out differently.


----------



## gomenne

Lanter said:


> Sleep. Yeah, my craving is pretty easy to fulfill. You would think that at least, in practice this turns out differently.


Exactly, as I'm typinf this, it's 5 am and I know I will fall asleep in 3 or 4 hours
Life hates me so much that it deprived me from sleep


----------



## mike285

Physical intimacy.


----------



## papaSmurf

It's been far too long since I've done any climbing/bouldering:


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Chocolate & I'm drinking a cup of it right now. Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Cynical

A whole Blueberry Caramel Cheese cake.... yep thats about it.


----------



## Aedan

A punching ball.

Now that I can wear contact lenses, maybe I should sign up in a boxing club.

I miss all the fighting. Oh wait... I should probably ask my new employers if they would allow me to take the risk of ruining my face.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Breakfast. Pancakes


----------



## Nyx

A salad, which is not a normal craving for me.


----------



## RockIt

I'd really like one of my online friends to send me a message or post on my wall. Just needing a little contact today.


----------



## Toad Licker

Time away from people.


----------



## Witchcraft

The usual - love.


----------



## alex123

Vacation from people....... 1 month, but if were talking about food I would like a cesar salad


----------



## rgrwng

love, mint chocolate chip ice cream, new video game(s)


----------



## Robodontopus

pizza hut


----------



## Cole87

Damn! I haven't had Skittles in a long long time! 
Nobody better lay a finger on my Butterfinger LOL! I just had to say it, I really want a pack of the Original Starburst flavors its been so long.


----------



## Tinavoid

A French Vanilla coffee thingy. I've had 4 in a row before and they got me all twitchy : P


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Cake and ice cream!! Or better yet....ice cream cake! Yuummm!! I could even go for plain rippled potato chips and french onion sour cream dip. I am a sucker for junk food.


----------



## Cynical

hello cynical 

I ate a good portion of a whole ice cream cake just a month ago. It was called French Chocolate I highly recommend it lol


----------



## cgj93

Sex


----------



## MindOverMood

Allergy shots


----------



## mysterioussoul

snickers cookies! had 2 already and there's one left. really tempted to devour it.


----------



## alex123

french fries......


----------



## Later

White castle... what you crave (the slogan is being so blunt and direct lol btw I am not a promoting white castle) 

Anything drive-thru, because you know.. i dont like being around people eating


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Chocolate


----------



## melissa75

a vacation away from it all


----------



## GunnyHighway

A hug. It's 6 days away from a year from the last one I got. (Yes, I remember the exact date.)


----------



## Stilla

I have a desperate need to watch Grease. Over and over again.


----------



## Innamorata

Control.


----------



## Gorillaz

pot brownies


----------



## a degree of freedom

More Steins;Gate. I done watched it all.


----------



## jamesd

Warmer weather. I miss playing soccer on saturdays. I wish spring comes back around soon.


----------



## prudence

Patience


----------



## Xtraneous

Pepsi.


----------



## Lanter

I'm eating Cheetos right now. Glorious, glorious breakfast.


----------



## Cest La Vie

A Subway sandwich with lots of jalapenos.


----------



## Milco

Affection


----------



## jamesd

RiversEdge said:


> I am craving my boyfriend to kiss me and to feel him on me ....not sexually, just to
> be with him physically. I miss him.


I mistakenly read this as feel him in me not sexually and was confused for a second.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

Ben and Jerry's ice cream.


----------



## Mason

A break from university life.


...and falafel, actually.


----------



## MindOverMood

Cheese curds!!!!!! Drools.


----------



## Neptunus

Vino.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

crackers with a light philly cheese spread and some chutney. Oh god.


----------



## Slytherclaw

Curly fries with cheese... *drools* 

Oh my god I eat the most unhealthy foods imaginable.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Boring Loser

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## roses6

Anything tangy.


----------



## Lasair

I'm craving a run lol


----------



## laura024

A warm, quiet sleeping environment


----------



## rgrwng

videogmes.


----------



## Ckg2011

A nice big loving hug.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm craving a certain someone to go for a walk with, hold hands, and look at the sky...it's cool as **** right now. Also, craving a telescope.


----------



## roses6

A nice cup of tea.


----------



## DubnRun

something to live for..friends, a girlfriend etc


----------



## rgrwng

the set of fan grills for my computer i ordered a few days ago, so i may continue to mod my pc


----------



## Venkska

A girl..BADLY


----------



## MindOverMood

Chocolate, preferably crispy crunch.


----------



## nycdude

A slice of Pizza, yummy.


----------



## mike285

A chicken parm sub would be nice.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Titties.


----------



## rgrwng

a third nipple


----------



## 2n3ne3t

A more exciting and fulfilling life, one with friends that share my interests and also aren't too busy for me so we can hang out and have fun like friends are supposed to.

A holiday! Haven't been on holiday in about 5 years.

A partner, someone to love me (for once in my life, I've never had a real relationship). Someone I can trust, care for and adore and that trusts, cares for and adores me just the same. Why does it feel like an eternal wait for someone to come along? Feels like I'm on the reject pile as everyone else around me couple up and I'm ALWAYS alone.

Life is dull when you haven't got a partner or friends that understand, relate to you or share any of your interests.


----------



## laura024

Someone who understands me


----------



## Huk phin

Direction.


----------



## ReachinOut

Philly Cheesesteak..........hmmm.......cheesesteak


----------



## cat001

Pancakes! I might have to go make some...


----------



## EmptyRoom

max4225 said:


>


This made me smile
I also seem to be craving company


----------



## offbyone

EmptyRoom said:


> This made me smile
> I also seem to be craving company


I'm not sure if its company I'm wanting but I think I do want acceptance for how I've been feeling. Just someone who knows to sincerely tell me "I understand" to my face with no qualifications or judgement.

Cuddling would be nice too, I suppose.


----------



## rnotlee

Friends to hang in the rain with...and this:


offbyone said:


> I'm not sure if its company I'm wanting but I think I do want acceptance for how I've been feeling. Just someone who knows to sincerely tell me "I understand" to my face with no qualifications or judgement.
> 
> Cuddling would be nice too, I suppose.


----------



## Perkins

In N Out double double cheeseburger sounds so A+ right now on this rainy day.


----------



## Fiji07

*well honestly*

Red lobster has the endless shrimp thing but I really want that and endless soup salad and breadsticks from olive garden


----------



## mike285

Chocolate rainbow cookies!


----------



## fanatic203

A light

(not the cigarette kind... the light in my room won't work)


----------



## sansd

Stuffing and mashed potatoes. I don't have either. I've hardly eaten today. I had an apple, a banana, and just now a smoothie and oatmeal. That's it.


----------



## SuperSky

Pecan pie


----------



## Huk phin

Money.


----------



## MindOverMood

Oreo blizzard.


----------



## Nesa

Mushroom pizza.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

freedom from sadness


----------



## JGreenwood

Physical stimulation


----------



## Hiccups

anything cookies n cream


----------



## intheshadows

female companionship...


----------



## LainToWired

Pork pies... I threw one out because it had been left exposed to the elements. I want another damnit.


----------



## laura024

The ability to swallow without severe pain


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Let's see. I'd like to go to eat at a Chinese buffet and also have pecan pie and peppermint hot chocolate. ^^


----------



## Ckg2011

A nice long hug.


----------



## NeveS

Conversation


----------



## CopadoMexicano

egg nog pumpkin cheesecake


----------



## melissa75

very deep sleep and to wake up feeling energetic


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Someone's ear to nibble on.


----------



## papaSmurf

Snow.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Coffee Frappe.
I'm addicted!


----------



## Stone Petals

caffeine


----------



## sansd

Cheetos, which is strange because I haven't had them since I went vegan when I was 12. I have had tings since then, though, and they're similar.

And also coffee.


----------



## Losteagle

Chicken Soup


----------



## Dying note

Chocolate covered peanuts, pretzels or cherries. Any one of the three..lol


----------



## melissa75

A hug, sympathy.


----------



## sansd

I am badly craving Thai curry, yellow and/or red.


----------



## Elleire

Clarity, relief.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

:cig


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

cookies


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

[gone]


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Brenee

Tequila and someone to cuddle with


----------



## Toppington

Something other than fruit. I really hope dad goes by the grocery store today... :teeth

(Man, I need a car...)

EDIT: Of course he didn't. -_-


----------



## fallen18

melissa75 said:


> A hug, sympathy.


:hug


----------



## mezzoforte

Sex, cuddles, and kisses. :heart


----------



## Rossy

mezzoforte said:


> Sex, cuddles, and kisses. :heart


Hey


----------



## Witchcraft

A deep conversation (followed by great sex)


----------



## mezzoforte

Rossy said:


> Hey


 Haha


----------



## Blygo

Food....lot's of it, but i'm trying to diet >_<


----------



## cafune

Many things: 
Motivation, a vacation, a nap, and some chocolate would be nice too.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I'm craving acceptance all the time, I think..


----------



## Tentative

Burritos and gyros. And taco-flavored kisses.


----------



## river1

The cherry jello I just put in the fridge to set with cut up strawberries.


----------



## Boring Loser

Homemade bread. I'm gonna have to make myself some.


----------



## Toppington

A purpose to keep living this pathetic excuse of a life.


----------



## skygazer

falafel sandwich


----------



## Just Tony

A hug.


----------



## Rossy

A day without any pain.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Peace and quiet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Shoulder massage.


----------



## artynerd

personality


----------



## Sourdog

A kiss


----------



## RUFB2327

A vanilla milkshake


----------



## Nekomata

A chicken salad footlong subway with extra mayo.... *big eyes* o_o me waaaaants....


----------



## tea111red

Something to be interested in or enjoyed.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

money!


----------



## viv

Cookies









Cookie Dough


----------



## viv

Also the ability to eat whatever I want without gaining weight.


----------



## sas111

Love & affection
Protruding bones
Strawberry jello shots with whipping cream on top


----------



## DAM71392

Real life Friends


----------



## Mirror

Um. A toilet. I really have to pee.


----------



## Layla

Some company, my friend came over tonight for a few hours, but as soon as she left all the sadness comes straight back.


----------



## Nogy

Something entertaining to do. Nothing social, just entertaining....i'm so bored. Guess its time to go get a new book tomorrow, maybe even a game


----------



## RiversEdge

Right now - I wish I had a bubbly hot tub and the some of the best chocolate cake ever with some cold milk.


--but I'll just go to bed in a few hours and won't eat anything because I know I'll have to work extra hard to keep it off 
Damn calories. Damn you chocolate cake.


----------



## Black And Mild

A philly cheese steak....


----------



## Yogurt

a burger


----------



## lazy

Ahhhh, I've been craving this old RTS game from 2000. Tzar: The Burden of the Crown It came out 2 years before Warcraft III did. It never got popular. It must have been almost a decade since I played that game. Can't find my CD, but it's actually available online but I get a bit paranoid about viruses especially when the file isn't really popular.


----------



## motherof3

A calzone, and pork eggrolls


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG SLEEP! :yawn :fall


----------



## MindOverMood

One of these


----------



## sansd

Food. Warm food which I do not have to make.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Oreo Blizzard.

Or...that pizza cone thing MindOverMatter just posted above.


----------



## Ventura

Pasta and sauce.


----------



## PickleNose

Chocolate cake and a nice, tall glass of cold milk.


----------



## falling down

I would get kicked off this site for who knows how long if I said what I'm really craving.


----------



## Toppington

Not food. It wouldn't net me a ban, but it's probably better left unsaid. No matter how badly I want to say it. I'm such a child sometimes. I really wish I could just convince myself to let stupid things like this go. They aren't worth the time I use thinking about them. :blank


----------



## Kakumbus

Well i crave other stuff then food but i think thread is mostly about food so.

sugar pie


----------



## Paperwings

I'm craving a belgium waffle... damn, after thinking about it I'm REALLY craving it.


----------



## Daft

Shrimp. Delicious, savory, crunchy-tailed shrimp. I passed a restaurant on the way home and could smell it cooking.


----------



## RiversEdge

falling down said:


> I would get kicked off this site for who knows how long if I said what I'm really craving.


LOL
I understand


----------



## Fairydust

A hug.


----------



## PickleNose

A pack of cigarettes. 

Contrary to popular opinion, you really never break the habit. You just stop smoking. You still crave cigarettes every day. Most people probably just eventually forget it's a cigarette craving and interpret it as something else (General anxiety/hunger/etc).


----------



## laura024

Taco Bell


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> LOL
> I understand


:clap


----------



## Neutrino

MindOverMood said:


> One of these


*drools* this, now. Also cheesecake.


----------



## Blawnka

Beef Jerky, mm.


----------



## Xtraneous

I'm so hungwy. Not sure what I want atm, tho.


----------



## fallen18

A subway sandwich *drools*


----------



## falling down

fallen18 said:


> A subway sandwich *drools*


Now I wish it were Wednesday, foot long sweet onion chicken teriyaki for 6 bucks. :mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy


----------



## Souldoubt

falling down said:


> Now I wish it were Wednesday, foot long sweet onion chicken teriyaki for 6 bucks. :mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy


Ooh that sounds amazing :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil

Nachos and a hug.


----------



## lakecreek

This is what I'm craving for.


----------



## DubnRun

a huge bag of weed  some beer..some organic food


----------



## JustThisGuy

Crunchwrap supreme and a massage. The latter would have to be first, of course.


----------



## Starlightx

Frozen yogurt with fruit, chocolate, cookies, and more on top!


----------



## falling down

JustThisGuy said:


> *Crunchwrap supreme and a massage. *The latter would have to be first, of course.


What an odd combination, I dunno why this made me laugh. :lol


----------



## sansd

A hickory baked tofu with barbecue sauce sandwich. Haven't had one in years. I don't even know if the tofu I used to make them with is still around.


----------



## BarryLyndon

another beer


----------



## Neutrino

Someone to talk to. Heh


----------



## cold fission cure

insecticide, fungicide, protozoacide, germicide. anything to keep my surroundings from hissing with virulent life and intention


----------



## Double Indemnity

Intimacy.


----------



## mezzoforte

crab rangoon
cheese fries
gummy worms
cuddles

*I will marry whoever can provide me with all four.*


----------



## Ventura

Sweet potatoes!


----------



## Black And Mild

mezzoforte said:


> crab rangoon
> cheese fries
> gummy worms
> cuddles
> 
> *I will marry whoever can provide me with all four.*


I got you. Let me run to the store.


----------



## viv

A day in bed.


----------



## mike285

Ice cream and then sleep.


----------



## UgShy

Sex... lol


----------



## viv

To shuffle off this mortal coil.... Or be impossibly beautiful and style the perfect french twist. Unfortunately only one of these is possible.


----------



## BobtheBest

candy...


----------



## falling down

UgShy said:


> Sex... lol


banned.


----------



## mezzoforte

UgShy said:


> Sex... lol


This.


----------



## Rossy

Just 1 day of no pain.


----------



## Brian29

UgShy said:


> Sex... lol


^ this


----------



## Bbpuff

Gatorade.


----------



## Toppington

If only I knew. Just feeling empty in general.


----------



## audrey12

Craving for Korean food!!


----------



## Queen of Spades

Ice cream.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A little herb & a whiskey on the rocks


----------



## Queen of Spades

Chocolate.


----------



## pita

Someone to wash my dishes and do my laundry and have sex with me. 

I need a wife, apparently.


----------



## TheDaffodil

More days in the weekend.


----------



## Rossy

pita said:


> Someone to wash my dishes and do my laundry and have sex with me.
> 
> I need a wife, apparently.


I might fit into a maids outfit lol


----------



## pita

Rossy said:


> I might fit into a maids outfit lol


Ahahaha.


----------



## Rossy

No woman can refuse a Scottish guy


----------



## pita

Rossy said:


> No woman can refuse a Scottish guy


That's a fact, really.


----------



## Toppington

Purpose. Something productive to do. Which I can't even have a shot at until the Fall... :sigh



UgShy said:


> Sex... lol


Or that. Yeah, that'd be nice.


----------



## Dying note

Connection. A nice conversation with someone. 
Also, a new song of my own to sing. I just can't find the words or rhythm right now.


----------



## Rossy

No pain but thats never going to happen.


----------



## lettersnumbers

A really cold iced lolly.. an orange one..


----------



## Subwolf

A root beer float.


----------



## lkkxm

More Coffee.


----------



## TheDaffodil

"Mini German Pancakes" with powdered sugar and berry sauce. *mmm*


----------



## sas111

A sensual massage from a handsome guy.


----------



## Neutrino

Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Kennnie

Time With Neutrino.


----------



## Jinxx

Mozzarella Cheese!


----------



## Ckg2011

A hug and a kiss.


----------



## awkwardface

blissful ignorance


----------



## Toppington

Something to do after realizing that I have zero plans for today. :blank Aaand it's still raining.


----------



## lkkxm

Toppington said:


> Something to do after realizing that I have zero plans for today. :blank Aaand it's still raining.


Damn lol that's what I was going to say.... :clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Death and destruction!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!y!!!112#12#$3234!324


----------



## Barette

To go to a frozen yogurt bar near me and have some chocolate froyo filled with oreos, toffee, caramel, and other good candy. Maybe some mango, to make it healthy of course.


----------



## mezzoforte

Barette said:


> To go to a frozen yogurt bar near me and have some chocolate froyo filled with oreos, toffee, caramel, and other good candy. Maybe some mango, to make it healthy of course.


Mmm, frozen yogurt is sex.


----------



## Rossy

A day with no pain.


----------



## closed99

Chinese food, something with a little kick to it like sesame chicken with brown rice.


----------



## suril

Korean hot pepper paste...crispy fried mackerel skin...a chocolate frosted cake doughnut. Oh yeah..an energy boost and some courage.


----------



## viv

TheDaffodil said:


> "Mini German Pancakes" with powdered sugar and berry sauce. *mmm*


Oh my lord, those look divine.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Ravioli, pizza, just plain old junk food. lmao how I wish!


----------



## layitontheline

chocolate, so much chocolate.


----------



## Ckg2011

Assorted nigiri.
White rice with sesame chicken.
Vegetable lo mein.
Chicken fried rice
Egg roll.


----------



## Kennnie

Some Sleep


----------



## mike285

Good conversation and sleep. I don't get enough of either.


----------



## Don Gio

A nice hot naked body will do


----------



## Mahglazzies

Love. Affection. Intimacy.


----------



## TheDaffodil

viv said:


> Oh my lord, those look divine.


Don't they? I want to be eating those instead of this stupid cereal bar....

I need to go grocery shopping...haha.

Hot, gooey, bubbling lasagna would be the bestest right now. Hold the garlic bread. I just alone time with Lasagna.


----------



## viv

TheDaffodil said:


> Hot, gooey, bubbling lasagna would be the bestest right now. Hold the garlic bread. I just alone time with Lasagna.


I had lasagna for supper .


----------



## TheDaffodil

viv said:


> I had lasagna for supper .


 Lucky!


----------



## Fairydust

Something to break the boring routine of my life.


----------



## Farideh

I'm craving for some juicy pork ribs and some beer.


----------



## lad

Steak and a few bottles of sol.


----------



## sas111

Peanut butter & banana.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Keftedes (lamb meatballs).


----------



## Toppington

Mahglazzies said:


> Love. Affection. Intimacy.


Woo! Yeah!

Or something productive to do would be nice too. And probably more realistic in my situation. :b


----------



## wtp135

a burger stuffed with goat cheese, mmmmm


----------



## MushroomGeek

bubblegum milkshake=]


----------



## Loveless

Yes! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Bryan108

Im craving some friends


----------



## Owl-99

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## Kennnie

cheeseccake.... yum


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

mcdonalds


----------



## falling down

an end to the pain


----------



## Kascheritt

Lose 22 pounds.


----------



## TheDaffodil

The option to just infuse my brain with music instead of doing school work.
I mean I guess it's an option...but I really shouldn't...ugh, more time. More time! I crave more time!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Double Jack Daniels On The Rocks



wickedlovely said:


>


Waffles are the best!


----------



## TryingMara

Sleep, but I can never sleep this early.


----------



## Toppington

FrozenCube said:


> Lose 22 pounds.


This.



falling down said:


> an end to the pain


And then this.


----------



## Barette




----------



## JustThisGuy

Fairydust said:


> Something to break the boring routine of my life.


Ditto.



wickedlovely said:


> I still want those waffles omg. I found some in my freezer but they were uh... let's just say no longer edible.


Frost bitten waffles are a saddening discovery. Like finding a cat under your tire the next morning.

Right now...


----------



## DubnRun

the loss of my virginity, but i doubt ill ever happen, I never leave the house let alone try.


----------



## Toppington

Sam's Club has these amazing tortilla sandwich wraps that they sell on platters of like 50. I've only had them once at a wedding about 6 years ago, but I just now remembered they exist and now I really want one... Or 12... Oh my goodness... What have I done? I don't know why I even like them that much. They're pretty plain.

EDIT: Found something that looks super similar. WAAANT!


----------



## sansd

soft pretzels


----------



## UgShy

Some pizza with spicy pepperoni


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Barette said:


>


Where's the smiley that's slobbering all over itself?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

This hot chick i talk to to blow me lol


----------



## falling down




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

falling down said:


>


Haha idc. Everybody is a sexual being.


----------



## Invisigirl

While we're on the topic, I need to get laid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Bryan108

Some friendzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


>


:teeth You seem to have all of these lined up and waiting to be used. :clap


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

a BJ
( booster juice)


----------



## Pennywise

Firecracker chicken wraps.


----------



## DreamAway

GHB :b


----------



## UgShy

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> a BJ
> ( booster juice)


Yum. Love booster juice

I could go for a hug


----------



## Don Gio

MDMA


----------



## KiwiGirl

What's MDMA?


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ A drug that generally makes you feel happy and loving for other humans.


----------



## Craig788

milkshake


----------



## SweetNSour82

Chocolate cake!! Or pancakes. Or both.


----------



## nekha123

Sex


----------



## darkninjakitten

*haha*

sex does that count


----------



## MidnightBlu

BJs salad again even though I had it today. It tastes so good! And my TV dinners.


----------



## 58318

Human female.


----------



## The shy soldier

Emerald3 said:


> A hug :yes


I Like some of that too...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

not to feel nauseous and some eggs.


----------



## falling down

melons


----------



## Toppington

Anything at all to dull my emotions for a while until I can get the **** over how wrong my life has gone. I've seen some people complain about not being able to feel much of anything on an emotional level anymore. I'd trade them in a second.


----------



## Linlinh

A guy to cuddle with in bed... Or a juice box.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep


----------



## KiwiGirl

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ A drug that generally makes you feel happy and loving for other humans.


Thanks for answering. I don't need a drug to make me happy or loving towards people. I have that without taking drugs.


----------



## Ventura

Sweet tea.


----------



## BobtheBest

hot wings.


----------



## nekha123

TommyGun said:


> Human female.


that's what I've precisely called as 'SEX'


----------



## Xtraneous

I should probably eat for the first time today... nah.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Linlinh said:


> A guy to cuddle with in bed... Or a juice box.


I'm all out of juice, but I could use some cuddles. Or sleep. To be unconscious in the immediate vicinity of a beautiful girl would be awesome right now.


----------



## Monotony

Some good ribs.


----------



## Emanresu

Freckles


----------



## Marakunda

Pizza!!!!

Even though I had some yesterday.... lol


----------



## Emanresu

Skylaishot said:


> Pizza!!!!
> 
> Even though I had some yesterday.... lol


Who's skyla, how hot is she really?


----------



## millenniumman75

Water!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

Emanresu said:


> Who's skyla, how hot is she really?


Not as hot as my avatar!


----------



## Marakunda

Emanresu said:


> Who's skyla, how hot is she really?


Meh, she's not your type... :um

Trust me.


----------



## Marakunda

Toppington said:


> Anything at all to dull my emotions for a while until I can get the **** over how wrong my life has gone. I've seen some people complain about not being able to feel much of anything on an emotional level anymore. I'd trade them in a second.


Toppington, I miss you!
Come back! This site feels empty without you!

Uh, excuse me... Just felt the need to state this. XD


----------



## pythonesque

A hug.


----------



## blueingreen

pythonesque said:


> A hug.


:squeeze

i want some chocolate


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## Ckg2011

Female that loves me for me and I love her for her. An we would snuggle up in bed under the covers together.


----------



## DubnRun

Ckg2011 said:


> Female that loves me for me and I love her for her. An we would snuggle up in bed under the covers together.


2nd this, it would be a first too :l


----------



## Emanresu

Ckg2011 said:


> Female that loves me for me and I love her for her. An we would snuggle up in bed under the covers together.


This is why you haven't found her lol


----------



## lettersnumbers

I found these chicken bites in Asda and i want more! I will not give in thou, no way am i paying what they charge! Chicken!!!


----------



## Ckg2011

Emanresu said:


> This is why you haven't found her lol


 What do you mean?


----------



## ApathyDivine

Soft chocolate cookies


----------



## Hiccups

motivation


----------



## januarygirl

a guy and some mint n chip ice cream lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Soda. I had some today and I want more. Not a good thing to crave as I am usually a good girl and hardly drink the stuff and can go for a few months without it. But when I have it... ohhh, I want more!!! Give me a Pepsi- stat! (Preferably from the can, I think soda tastes best from a can).


----------



## Fairydust

Scrambled egg on toast.


----------



## lettersnumbers

Tuna and vinegar sandwiches.


----------



## Tentative

Lasagna and motivation.


----------



## Reckoner7

Crunchie's and Monster energy drink.


----------



## DubnRun

Life


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Subway..

Although i do have a subway sub waiting in the microwave...I just have to wait a little longer for my typical eating time.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Right now, chocolate milk


----------



## NumeroUno

Weed, Codeine and McDonalds then MDMA in that order.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Oh wow, no one's posted here in a while....
I'll try to bring it back to life...
...with my current craving for miso soup and tuna tataki and shumai.
*all the drooling*


----------



## T Studdly

Mountain Dew


----------



## Zatch

more tacos


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'm so hungry I'd eat anything, but I'm not going to because it's really late. Actually, I might just be craving water right now.


----------



## Kevin001

A cuddle buddy


----------



## ByStorm

a woman to hold lol.


----------



## slyfox

Salisbury hamburger helper


----------



## tea111red

Ssse..omething interesting to do.


----------



## M0rbid

steak


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## slyfox

Sleep


----------



## anxious87

Dark chocolate covered figs. Luckily, I have some.


----------



## SilentLyric

mike's hard lemonade.


----------



## harrison

Chocolate.


----------



## blue2

Chems + Roasted mirelurk meat


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda want a gladiator smoothie from Smoothie King.


----------



## Ckg2011

My own apartment.

Something like this, even though it will never happen. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## C18

Being able to practise karate, fitness, to work on my kip ups...I must wait a little bit...grrrr


----------



## Rex87

Breakfast. I'll get off my lazy bones and make it in a second though. Wish I had a waffle iron...craving for some good waffles. Haven't had them in so long


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I neeeeed chocolate. it's the equivalent of double whiskey for me.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Repix

Something with a lot of bacon and some onions please.


----------



## twitchy666

*a car*

to drive


----------



## TumblrAddict

Red Bull


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

An ounce of Blue Dream please.


----------



## bad baby

and my mum's cooking, obv

~~~\(>_<)/~~~~~


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cinnamon toast waffles


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Unicornlaserhorn




----------



## MiMiK

sleep. i wanna sleep so bad


----------



## smeeble

dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive

a big *** kebab


----------



## Crisigv

a hug


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> a hug


:squeeze x 200

as for me.. im not craving anything LoL..


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Syrena said:


> Hmm.. soft chocolate chip cookies or a slice of coconut cake with milk. I love pastries.


that sounds so good right now lol


----------



## Odinn

Cherry Cheesecake.


----------



## ANTI SOCIAL

Monster, and literally anything sweet. *-*


----------



## starryeyed1

Any food whatsoever.. Im on diet and not loving my life right now...


----------



## Dextro94

TenYears said:


>


^ This

Plus charlie brown..:door


----------



## Crisigv

KILOBRAVO said:


> :squeeze x 200
> 
> as for me.. im not craving anything LoL..


Thanks


----------



## TryingMara

Indian food.


----------



## Overdrive

SSL Compressor


----------



## JohnDoe26

Shrimp pad thai


----------



## TryingMara

Linzer tarts.


----------



## mike285

Chocolate rainbow cookies. They are the best.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> An airtight room, a large bottle of whisky, and more carbon monoxide than I can handle.


me too


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> You live close...we could do that, if you're serious...sorry for being super serious, if you're not...lol


I'm getting there


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> Well, let me know...but I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks, you too.


----------



## CharmedOne

Restorative sleep


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Water and sleep.


----------



## TryingMara

Love, affection, etc.


----------



## Aerblade

Black forest gateau


----------



## SouthWest

Singapore chow mein, but that will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## lonerroom

Teriyaki Salmon and rice


----------



## Kevin001

A neck massage.


----------



## losthismarbles

A hug.


----------



## Crisigv

cuddles


----------



## Str

Social contact I think...

It's a bit hard, because I don't live in the same city as my university. :/


----------



## starsfire

strawberryjulius said:


> Chocolate soy milk.


Its soo good. I like slik chocolate milk . with ice in it ^.^


----------



## Brad

losthismarbles said:


> A hug.


<--- free hugs


----------



## Brad

starsfire said:


> Its soo good. I like slik chocolate milk . with ice in it ^.^


Their almond milk is pretty good too


----------



## starsfire

Brad said:


> Their almond milk is pretty good too


I have not tried it yet i always say im going to buy a new kind but then end up getting like 3 chocolates lol. Im lucky cause im pretty much the only person in the house who likes it. So i dont have to share ^.^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No responsibility, beer, herb, & footy/TV Series to binge on


----------



## smeeble

aw man, some hashbrowns, over medium eggs, breakfast sausage, and a glass of orange juice :9


----------



## CosmicLow

Vodka!!


----------



## Mur

Mango habanero chicken wings.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Wine and spare ribs, this wine I have now is 'hic' yummy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Love and affection.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

something more to eat


----------



## karenw

Snugs with Donald Dump it's his Hair lulz


----------



## Miss Scarletta

Salami, Mac 'n' Cheese and Cocktail Frankfurts


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:squeeze


----------



## SilentLyric

cudles. <3 then wakeup, see them next to me, then wakeup kiss, then wakeup breakfest, then wakeup shower, and finally another wakeup kiss as i head out the door to work. any takers?


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


>


Yup, this. I don't know how many times a day I wish for this.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Yup, this. I don't know how many times a day I wish for this.


We'll get it one day. :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> We'll get it one day. :squeeze


I hope so, but I doubt I will experience it again. Problem with experiencing it, is that you want it more.


----------



## KelsKels

Cookie dough.. oh man. Peanut butter cookie dough.. *dies*


----------



## LemonBones

smoking with a hot stoner chick naked.


----------



## harrison

Chocolate.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

financial stability


----------



## Schneegestein

old feelings ...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk

clarity
success


----------



## Karsten

A cool breeze.


----------



## Smiddy

Solace


----------



## Rickets

Pizza.


----------



## sad1231234

A life without SA


----------



## calichick

Sex x 1000


----------



## i suck at life

my loves cuddles
also ice cold water


----------



## eeyoredragon

Definitely not bananas. I've eaten 3 so far; my mom miscalculated and bought way too many and they've all gone ripe. I just don't want them to go to waste.

Right now, craving some churros.


----------



## eeyoredragon

mmm Toblerone


----------



## slyfox

Sleep 

or

food


----------



## Tokztero

Pineapple


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

sleep, but it's kind of early


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Serenity.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Żubrówka made into tatanka.


----------



## Karsten

A cool autumn rain. **** this heat.


----------



## theinsomniac

Someone to talk to :\ also maybe some curly chili cheese fries.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

Soda and burgers. Greasy burgers.


----------



## harrison

Heat and the beach.


----------



## AffinityWing

A break somewhere relaxing and with breathtaking views. My parents and brother are off at the Cayman Islands on vacation at the moment and I can't say I'm not a little envious. I'm in GA at my dad's and stepmom's and it isn't the most interesting. I have to be studying and learning how to drive. At least I'm finally getting all the medical checkups I need and my first glasses soon which I'm really excited for.


----------



## JustSmileZee

Steak and scrambled eggs with a salad on the side and balsamic to go <3


----------



## Kevin001

A cuddle buddy


----------



## Crisigv

Also cuddles :sigh


----------



## Zatch

A drink!


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Also cuddles :sigh


I would ask you to cuddle but you live too far away :blank.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I would ask you to cuddle but you live too far away :blank.


Haha, aw so sweet. How could someone not cuddle with you?


----------



## herk

to disappear completely


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> How could someone not cuddle with you?


:stu

I think I would make a good cuddle buddy.....maybe one day.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> :stu
> 
> I think I would make a good cuddle buddy.....maybe one day.


Definitely one day. Don't worry.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Definitely one day. Don't worry.


Aww, thanks. :cuddle


----------



## millenniumman75

WATER! 
I am dehydrated.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Too be loved romantically!



herk said:


> to disappear completely


Or that, one or the other, not both...


----------



## Karsten

Leonard Cohen's new album.

Cheesecake.


----------



## lackofflife

to die
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Friendonkey

Affection


----------



## Lawrencepa

Coke. I have just enough to buy some but it's the effort of going to the shops


----------



## Protozoan

Something that matters to me


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Money, affection, intimacy, a good belly laugh with someone who gets me.


So, money and a good woman.

Oh to have financial freedom and someone to love, and be loved by. *Sigh*

PS

And my newly developed seafood allergy to piss off so I could have a seafood platter and a load of sushi. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Haha, aw so sweet. How could someone not cuddle with you?


How could someone not cuddle with you either, you look damn cuddly with nice messy hair that isn't messy, and lovely eyes.


----------



## Crisigv

Brum Hiker said:


> How could someone not cuddle with you either, you look damn cuddly with nice messy hair that isn't messy, and lovely eyes.


That's nice of you to say. I think I'm good to cuddle with, haha.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> That's nice of you to say. I think I'm good to cuddle with, haha.


Virtual cuddles only though when everyones terrified to meet or lives thousands of miles away.  lol


----------



## Crisigv

Brum Hiker said:


> Virtual cuddles only though when everyones terrified to meet or lives thousands of miles away.  lol


It's not the same.


----------



## f1ora

mm ice cold fresh water..
and some cute new clothes..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> It's not the same.


**** really aren't they :frown2: lol

My best friend is my tablet, ffs.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

A cure for SAD and diabetes. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753

i need to talk


----------



## tea111red

its x-rated.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> its x-rated.


Same :laugh:


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Same :laugh:


:lol


----------



## Virgo

Hot, miso soup, I can't stop craving these past few days. Then I'm craving this bubble gum Italian ice at a specific ice cream store in my town. And an orange twist ice cream!!

^ Yea and also something x-rated


----------



## herk

air conditioner


----------



## Lonelyguy111

A yummy salad that is waiting for the hard-boiled eggs to finish boiling.
Allllllllllll kinds of yummy, healthy stuff with cottage cheese and a bacon and honey French dressing.

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... hurry up eggs !


----------



## funnynihilist

sweet patooty pie


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Pickle ice cream covered with lizard livers with a side dish of fried cow spleens.


----------



## MusicDays8

Mac and cheese, Chinese food, pizza, tacos. Those are my favorite foods so I am craving those things a lot.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Sanity. I crave for the return of my sanity.


----------



## Topia

Cheaper fuel prices.


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## Jadewolf

No animal cruelty


----------



## Kevin001

@CurrentlyJaded


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cheesecake.


----------



## 552569

Some nice fall weather and a massage. Yes please.


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> @*CurrentlyJaded*


 Same, but vice versa:kiss::yes


----------



## Emzoid

Friends. Close friends l can confide in. Any type to converse with via message, skype, in person. And peace from dogs l'm minding, eeks.


----------



## Jadewolf

More cups of tea


----------



## KelsKels

I desperately want to go to the beach.


----------



## Ai

Just the sensation itself of feeling properly hungry... and not becoming uncomfortable and/or ill when I do eat. Sigh.


----------



## TheBohemianPrincess

Leftover Mac n cheese. ?


----------



## knightofdespair

A breakfast platter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bourbon


----------



## Kevin001

@CurrentlyJaded :time:sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Affection.


----------



## cat001




----------



## xxDark Horse

Love


----------



## kivi

Some juicy pears. I can only buy them in somewhere else and really wanted to when I went there but we have mini refrigerator and it's already full of vegetables and fruits that my roommate buys (though, my roommate always tells me to eat or cook them before they get rotten but I don't feel comfortable :/)


----------



## HenDoggy

Pizza


----------



## sad1231234

Hotdogs


----------



## llodell88

pizza


----------



## Aphexfan

Giant greasy burger please.


----------



## kivi

Randomly I've been wanting to eat corn bread with yogurt all day today. Sometimes my grandmother makes corn bread and I love eating it mixed with yogurt but I think it's not possible for me to get it here. :/


----------



## doe deer

mexican food, tortillas or something. and then chocolate cake. ah


----------



## twistix

I want a latte... & maybe an almond pastry


----------



## CopadoMexicano

im craving olive oil potato chips with chili


----------



## Overdrive

Waldorf Q or Prophet'08


----------



## IamToni

Pancakes


----------



## Merkurial

Not food, not drinks... Cigarettes! :| That feeling when you don't have any more and it's too late for going to the shop :|


----------



## Wolfology

Someone to cuddle with... and pizza.


----------



## Dissipated

> Cigarettes! :| That feeling when you don't have any more and it's too late for going to the shop


I know the feels

Banana icecream


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano

im craving carbohydrates. yet again. something about carbs and depression. must be the dopamine


----------



## AffinityWing

A boyfriend 

Or maybe just a very close friend to watch something funny with. :sigh


----------



## Don Aman

A long drive to nowhere in particular with a good friend and music we both love blaring. Or a Flemish red.


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm craving prison chips


----------



## twistix

More coffee. My cup is empty :crying:

Cuddles would be nice too


----------



## CopadoMexicano

spicy fried chicken


----------



## HenDoggy

Had some bomb *** dae gee Korean BBQ earlier today and craving some bulgogi


----------



## Barakiel

Another brownie or two


----------



## Kevin001

A warm fire and starbucks.


----------



## In The Shade

Pizza


----------



## Str

I crave dating 

Never done it before, but now is the first time I feel like I could actually do it.


----------



## kivi

Suddenly I want a fruity yogurt. There's a store which is open until 2 am but I'm not sure if I should go.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## flyingMint

----lets see 

Turkey
Gravy 
Mashed Potatoes 
Macaroni and Cheese 
Green Bean Casserole 
Dressing 
Bakery quality bread rolls 
Cookies!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

im craving sesame chicken and sweet n sour chicken


----------



## littleghost

Chocolate Pie. I made one for Thanksgiving tomorrow and I want to eat it NOW.


----------



## Flora20

Ice cream with lots of chocolate topping and whipped cream


----------



## Don Aman

I want to go back to the house I lived in as a teenager and sit out by the pool on a sunny day listening to music for a while. Then I'd go back inside, take a shower followed by a very long, satisfying nap. The kind you can only take when you know you don't have to wake up for any reason any time soon. Maybe I'd think about a binge session of the original Civilization as I drifted in and out of consciousness.


----------



## Tokztero

Fried Chinese sausage and eggs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

A smoothie


----------



## Axy

Some extremely hot spicy Chinese chicken and rice.


----------



## Kevin001

Sex by the fire all night


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Sex by the fire all night


What the heck? Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> What the heck? Lol


What? You don't like sex? Fire? I'm just saying, lol. Me and my bae by the fire.....mmmm.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> What? You don't like sex? Fire? I'm just saying, lol. Me and my bae by the fire.....mmmm.


Cooties. That is all.


----------



## duckduck

Lobster Mac and Cheese..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

im craving some chinese food


----------



## twistix

I'm craving a latte sooooo much right right now. It's the best thing in which to drown my sorrows.


----------



## Kevin001

Peanut butter :blank


----------



## ShySouth

Funnel cake. Haven't had one in years. Not since we went to Sea World.


----------



## 0blank0

Me too! ^ I'm going to try and make a funnel cake. I love them and fried oreos!


----------



## AllTheSame

Pizza. My parents ordered it for everyone NYE and it was the best pizza I've ever had. There is no room for pizza with my New Years resolution


----------



## feels

I wish I had an unlimited supply of cream cheese wontons


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> I wish I had an unlimited supply of cream cheese wontons


Yessss!


----------



## littleghost

chocolate cheesecake with raspberry sauce.... my mom makes this and it's awesome


----------



## slyfox

Something unhealthy like hamburger helper or even some sour flavored jelly beans. Calorie counting today and only eating healthier foods, even though there is still room left for something unhealthy(only ate about 700 calories so far).


----------



## Depo

A cold margarita, but I don't drink anymore so probably a cool mountain dew or a dr pepper. That and a bag of chips.... :O


----------



## criesofsilence

A relaxing, peaceful sleep.


----------



## tea111red

i want some coffee, but then i'd have to go out in public to get it. i don't even have filters or instant coffee, lol. i need the caffeine.


----------



## twistix

I want a green smoothie


----------



## flyingMint

I really want like a good thin crust pizza. Really any pizza that doesn't taste like the fast-food pizza chains.

Maybe some ramen, and some sushi. Can i live in Japan?


----------



## Kevin001

Sex


----------



## AllTheSame

Ice cream. I just realized I haven't had ice cream in over a year now lol and it used to be one of my favorite desserts. I can't eat what I used to anymore, I gain ten pounds just for walking down the ice cream aisle ffs.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> lol...me, too.


What can I say great minds think alike. :grin2:


----------



## tehuti88

I'm craving to be able to eat something without worrying if it'll make me leak urine all over myself or feel like throwing up or like my intestines are being cut out a little while later. :/ Mostly soups.

I'm also craving the things I used to be able to eat before surgery...I know I'll be able to eat them again eventually (well, I _hope_), but Jeez it's taking forever to feel better. Maybe months, considering that my intestines actually _were_ cut out. :sigh


----------



## JustThisGuy

Milk. All those granola cookie things I just ate makes me want a glass.


----------



## Zatch

Fish and chips please. Pleeeeeease. <3


----------



## sandromeda

pepsi :9


----------



## clarkekent

Chocolate syrup served on a hot girl's body.


----------



## abnerocks

The D


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A robot to clean my house.


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> I wish I had an unlimited supply of cream cheese wontons


So, do yours have crab meat in them? We call them Crab Rangoon.


----------



## SofaKing

AllTheSame said:


> Ice cream. I just realized I haven't had ice cream in over a year now lol and it used to be one of my favorite desserts. I can't eat what I used to anymore, I gain ten pounds just for walking down the ice cream aisle ffs.


A year? How is that possible? Lactose intolerance?


----------



## SofaKing

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> A robot to clean my house.


----------



## AllTheSame

SofaKing said:


> A year? How is that possible? Lactose intolerance?


Lol, no. I just don't let myself have a lot of the junk food I used to eat. Trying to drop some weight again to get back within my bmi. Can't do that and eat ice cream lol. I need to start hitting the gym on a regular basis again.


----------



## feels

SofaKing said:


> So, do yours have crab meat in them? We call them Crab Rangoon.


I've seen them called that too, it seems to be used interchangeably for the most part. But they've all tasted different and I don't think any of them actually had crab in them. If anything just imitation crab meat. But yeah they're my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## HenDoggy

Some ****in kettle popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano

some orange chicken, sesame chicken, sweet and sour chicken mmm nothing but fried stuff and carbs...:duck


----------



## Kiba

Opiates.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

SofaKing said:


>


Rosie! :O

You're a lifesaver SofaKing!  hehe


----------



## debutante

ice cream sandwich


----------



## twistix

Friends


----------



## Sprocketjam

Spotted dick.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Energy and enthusiasm and a spell checker after having to type enthusiasm whilst half asleep (waking up)


----------



## Flora20

Sweets as always


----------



## tea111red

i kind of feel like having white wine. :/


----------



## momentsunset

Fries!


----------



## littleghost

cheesecake


----------



## TryingMara

Sleep and someone's arms around me


----------



## May19

Affection lmfao


----------



## AllTheSame

And....



(but not in that order, heh)


----------



## AllieG

Cake. <33333


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

Shake Shack burger and fries!


----------



## Calix64

littleghost said:


> cheesecake


My second favorite dessert after Flan.


----------



## Calix64

I am craving the Taco Bell $5 Cravings deal.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I have no idea what these are but I wanna try one. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghossts

'Hi, I'd like to order some creativity'
'Do you want a sense of humour with that?'
'yes please'


----------



## TryingMara

More time off from work.


----------



## Jessie382016

Connection back into the matrix
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momentsunset

pizza!


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

IBS.


----------



## tea111red

CrystalGemPearl said:


> IBS.


drink paint thinner.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

tea111red said:


> drink paint thinner.


I certainly can't before you. :heart


----------



## KILOBRAVO

CrystalGemPearl said:


> IBS.


intercontinental ballistic submarine?

I'm craving hot mulled wine. .. but I've got some in the pot, so I'll be satisfied within 30 minutes.


----------



## solasum

Sea salt caramels.... this craving is not exclusive to the present moment.


----------



## Crisigv

kinda want chocolate

I think I have chocolate, but not for long...


----------



## Limmy

Crisigv said:


> kinda want chocolate
> 
> I think I have chocolate, but not for long...


Same!!!! I don't have any thought


----------



## Crisigv

Limmy said:


> Same!!!! I don't have any thought


Aww . You can't have mine though, sorry. :grin2:


----------



## Limmy

Crisigv said:


> Aww . You can't have mine though, sorry. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

Limmy said:


>


:haha


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Spicy meatball subs.


----------



## sandromeda

Oreos


----------



## chatsnaps

I'm a sucker for sushi or pizza


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm craving another piece of dark chocolate which will go perfectly inbetween the pieces of milk chocolate that I have


----------



## AutisticScreetching

I crave carbs pretty much 24/7. I don't know why but it's always been that way.


----------



## HenDoggy

sandromeda said:


> Oreos


Have u tried the thin ones? I want to try those.


----------



## Valley

Steak


----------



## Kevin001

A gladiator smoothie from smoothie king.


----------



## sandromeda

HenDoggy said:


> Have u tried the thin ones? I want to try those.


Yes! they're my favorite kind, you should try them they're very good


----------



## cosmicslop

I had pad thai yesterday. Want more pad thai today. Probably tomorrow as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

cosmicslop said:


> I had pad thai yesterday. Want more pad thai today. Probably tomorrow as well.


That sounds good right now.


----------



## Tokztero

A quesadilla


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

To get older.


----------



## naes

I'm hungrrry!


----------



## Kevin001

Sleep


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah sleep and maybe a couple of homemade chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tea and biscuits of course.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

And to get older. Did I mention to get older? Or maybe just to grow a penis?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Chocolate and steak and the ability to eat loads of it without gaining any weight


----------



## twistix

Vegetable dumplings


----------



## littleghost

twistix said:


> Vegetable dumplings


I didn't know anyone ever craved a vegetable. I guess I can understand dumplings. For me it's always something with sugar. I have a sugar problem.


----------



## twistix

littleghost said:


> I didn't know anyone ever craved a vegetable. I guess I can understand dumplings. For me it's always something with sugar. I have a sugar problem.


I ♥︎ Vegetables!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm really craving pasta right now. That's a lie, I always want pasta.


----------



## PieChai

Kettle black pepper chips


----------



## SparklingWater

Plantains and chicken gnocchi soup


----------



## slyfox

Ramen noodles(the instant kind). Feeling tired though so will probably just go to bed


----------



## sandromeda

pancakes


----------



## SparklingWater

lightly salted ruffles


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Cat hugs. :]


----------



## Kevin001

Peanut butter oddly.....I'll wait till the morning though.


----------



## solasum

Sea salt caramels


----------



## SofaKing

Physical closeness

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Ice cream or frozen yogurt.


----------



## blue2

I was craving Garlic bread with cheese but now I ate a lot & feel uke


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Affection.


----------



## SofaKing

Mind altering substances or oral sex...hmm...yeah.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ByStorm

SamanthaStrange said:


> Affection.


Hear, hear.


----------



## TryingMara

Privacy. A guy who cares. Toast with cream cheese.


----------



## Crisigv

Affection would be nice


----------



## Karsten

A cold rain and the house to myself for a few hours.

I'm not diggin' this hot weather atm, lol.


----------



## CNikki

Karsten said:


> A cold rain and the house to myself for a few hours.
> 
> I'm not diggin' this hot weather atm, lol.


Same. :/


----------



## That Random Guy

*Yum!*

I'm craving that Snickers cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. Good stuff.


----------



## cosmicslop

Guava and cheese pastries. I don't have guava paste or pastry sheets right now. so I have been eating cream cheese and raspberry jam on toast. It's not the same at all.


----------



## komorikun

Frozen yogurt. I want to try a whole bunch of flavors and toppings. This usually gets me in trouble and I end up paying $7 or more....

Just give me one night inside one of those places...all alone. Just me and the frozen yogurt......


----------



## komorikun

I also want to try some of these alcohol flavored ice creams. Would be great if it was real booze in it and you could get tipsy while eating it.

http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/urban-bourbon-ice-cream

http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/bourbon-pecan-pie-ice-cream

This one was really good too:

http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/coffee-toffee-bar-crunch-ice-cream

I have had these 2 and they were quite good:

https://www.haagendazs.us/products/4154/ice-cream/bourbon-praline-pecan/

https://www.haagendazs.us/products/2468/ice-cream/rum-raisin/


----------



## komorikun

cosmicslop said:


> Guava and cheese pastries. I don't have guava paste or pastry sheets right now. so I have been eating cream cheese and raspberry jam on toast. It's not the same at all.


Yeah, I used to get those at this Colombian chain store. I think they just had thousands of them frozen and would dump them in vats of hot oil for each order.

I prefer cheese and caramel empanadas though.


----------



## komorikun

One day I will try this:

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/matcha-love-by-ito-en-edgewater


----------



## cosmicslop

komorikun said:


> I prefer cheese and caramel empanadas though.


I need those in my life now that I know what these are.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Crisigv

Foot massage


----------



## kivi

Pizza


----------



## 8888

Another pumpkin spice waffle but I'm trying to be good.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Another pumpkin spice waffle but I'm trying to be good.


:laugh:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

komorikun said:


> One day I will try this:
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/matcha-love-by-ito-en-edgewater


Where are you from?

Sent from the future


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

cosmicslop said:


> Guava and cheese pastries. I don't have guava paste or pastry sheets right now. so I have been eating cream cheese and raspberry jam on toast. It's not the same at all.


I just tried one the other day! There's a food truck near my work called "The Empanada Guy". It was not bad, not bad at all.

Sent from the future


----------



## HenDoggy

komorikun said:


> One day I will try this:
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/matcha-love-by-ito-en-edgewater


I like anything black sesame so this is right up my ally


----------



## komorikun

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from the future


I'm from California but I lived in Japan for a few years. I like a lot of Japanese food but not sushi. Nori is kind of gross too.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

komorikun said:


> I'm from California but I lived in Japan for a few years. I like a lot of Japanese food but not sushi. Nori is kind of gross too.


Ooh, okie. That's pretty cool. Have you seen these around? Taiyaki ice cream! I'll be trying it in June when I go to NYC, probably going to be crowded as heck.










Sent from the future


----------



## Vein

I wanna hug someone tightly


----------



## Rains

Croquetas as usual.


----------



## farfegnugen

a woman who can out- burpee me









oh, and some homemade hot chocolate fudge sauce over nuts and fruit


----------



## funnynihilist

Bean and cheese, just had one...


----------



## Folded Edge

Sticky icky icky.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

4 bean casserole.


----------



## komorikun

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Ooh, okie. That's pretty cool. Have you seen these around? Taiyaki ice cream! I'll be trying it in June when I go to NYC, probably going to be crowded as heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future


Haven't seen those. They look cute but as I recall taiyaki is not crisp. Wonder if they would taste good as ice cream cups. I've only had regular taiyaki with the normal anko filling.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

komorikun said:


> Haven't seen those. They look cute but as I recall taiyaki is not crisp. Wonder if they would taste good as ice cream cups. I've only had regular taiyaki with the normal anko filling.


Ya, I expect it to be messy trying to eat.

Sent from the future


----------



## DerSchweinehund

Right now? 

A plant that makes your courage and self-esteem skyrocket for a short period of time. Don't know if it exists, but I certainly crave that more than anything right now. Maybe cocaine? Weed?


----------



## lackofflife

a computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex, Drugs, and Rock & Roll baby!


----------



## Folded Edge

DerSchweinehund said:


> Right now?
> 
> A plant that makes your courage and self-esteem skyrocket for a short period of time. Don't know if it exists, but I certainly crave that more than anything right now. Maybe cocaine? Weed?


Oh that would certainly be coke but sadly also turns most folk into arrogant wankers.
Weed may not make your self-esteem rocket but it certainly relaxes you and helps bring into focus what really matters.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm craving some wine actually. I don't know why since it's been so long since i drank, but i would gladly drink tonight.


----------



## HenDoggy

Fried cicadas


----------



## slyfox

Sleep and at a somewhat normal hour for me. Lately I've been going to bed at anywhere from 8am to 11am. Has been making it difficult for me to work on things I should. So guess I'm going to go embrace this craving


----------



## Kevin001

Physical contact.


----------



## Kuse

Weed.


----------



## funnynihilist

Been super horny lately. Seemed to start when I started jogging in the morning. Oh well, at my age nice to know the equipment still works lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

A hot steamy bowl of sea food ramen


----------



## TryingMara

Hot tea


----------



## worriedjuju

my Love who lives far away


----------



## Crisigv

His love, touch and affection.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A cuddle with someone special.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The sweet release of death.


----------



## Spindrift

Every food that's terrible for me. I've been doing this clean eating thing for so long, it's starting to crack me.

_Must have the Ben & Jerry's._


----------



## TryingMara

Affection, ideally. A back rub would do.


----------



## EmyMax

A nice Cohiba cigar.
It's been awhile since I smoked one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort.


----------



## twistix

SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort.


:hug


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> :hug


Thanks.


----------



## Karsten

SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


>


  :mushy Thank you.


----------



## Crisigv

A warm body to cuddle up to, or else I'm going to fall asleep in front of the fireplace.


----------



## HenDoggy

Banana split ice cream sundae


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


>


Okay, the smoothie is good but you better get outta here with those Quest bars. Dunno why they're so damn popular they taste like tires. The ONE bars are where it's at.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex, Drugs, and Rock & Roll.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Okay, the smoothie is good but you better get outta here with those Quest bars. Dunno why they're so damn popular they taste like tires. The ONE bars are where it's at.


Just got the smoothie :grin2:

What? Pshhh they're good. Don't think I've had ONE bars....hmm.


----------



## SofaKing

The same as always. A life with someone that I feel at peace being with and who loves me as much as I love them. I thought I had that....it takes two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## i suck at life

i could go for some lasagna and little cesars breadsticks


----------



## SparklingWater

money

love and acceptance

chocolate


----------



## 1ShyKid

Love D:
And Mac & Cheese....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

realisticandhopeful said:


> money
> 
> love and acceptance
> 
> chocolate


Yes, all of these, lol.

... and affection, as usual.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

realisticandhopeful said:


> money
> 
> love and acceptance
> 
> chocolate


Same.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm..*

I think I'm craving this:










In my Dad's country, this is called cau cau (de mariscos).

Flavor is always good. It's better with tripe though (as it's usually prepared).

For some reason though, I'm really wanting the seafood variant.


----------



## thisismeyo

I want to be in hawaii lying in the sand. But i want my own beach xD


----------



## feels

hutchin's bbq brisket










expensive as **** but goddamn


----------



## coeur_brise

Vareniki. A boyfriend (I can't help it) and a working brain so I can fall asleep effortlessly.


----------



## TryingMara

Avocado


----------



## Crisigv

Snuggles with a particular person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Snuggles with a particular person.


 Lucky particular person, I think. Unless you snuggle your cat.


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> Lucky particular person, I think. Unless you snuggle your cat.


Kitty didn't want snuggles, I tried.


----------



## Revenwyn

Sex.


----------



## AffinityWing

Having more friends


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Attention. :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The endorphin rush you get from self-harm. Hope this does not jinx me and I relapse again... That would be bad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Attention. :haha


Aw! Here is some attention for you! :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aw! Here is some attention for you! :lol


Thanks. :b


----------



## Wanderlust26

All the tastiest, unhealthiest junk foods that exist....


----------



## ShadowOne

Wanderlust26 said:


> All the tastiest, unhealthiest junk foods that exist....


do funyuns fall under this wonderful umbrella? cuz ill take some of those

i can think of no better gas station meal than funyuns and gatorade


----------



## Wanderlust26

ShadowOne said:


> do funyuns fall under this wonderful umbrella? cuz ill take some of those
> 
> i can think of no better gas station meal than funyuns and gatorade


You know it does!


----------



## twistix

Affection... some almond pastry would be nice too.


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> Affection... some almond pastry would be nice too.












You're welcome. :laugh:


----------



## twistix

Thanks


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*

A Big Lean Burger.

Either from Smash Burger, from Fuddruckers, or from KrazeBurger. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

a man .


----------



## flyingMint

friendship 
mutual understanding 
discipline


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A beard scratch from a wonderful woman... "Meow!"

A woman's touch and affection would be awesome too. "tear"


----------



## Glue

famous dave's bbq nachos


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex, Drugs, and Rock & Roll! :twisted


----------



## 870945

A big, fat Pizza. I'm losing weight and it's only the first week. Feeling like a junkie without drugs. Ugh...


----------



## yeongil

The Lone Mario said:


> A big, fat Pizza...


I too am craving pizza. I'm in Korea now, and I actually prefer Pizza Hut made in Korea over Pizza Hut made in the US. In Korea it's less greasy, there are interesting toppings... it is more expensive though.


----------



## zanemwarwick

Death...

That's my stupid jest.

True answer: Macca's soft serve vanilla ice cream.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A shoulder rub from a beautiful womanly creature...  :cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Companionship.


----------



## uziq

Alcohol or affection


----------



## Sabk

Food

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PocketoAlice

Lots and lots of blankets.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Companionship.


THIS. 100%. :wink


----------



## Crisigv

Cuddles with someone warm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

No, scratch companionship and go straight to a good ol' shag. :twisted

















I crack myself up sometimes. Yah know what I'm sayin'? :lol :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> Craving a time machine so I can go three years into the past and start all over.


Awwww! :hug


----------



## Jeff271

the new LL924 transporter space cruiser


----------



## SofaKing

Peace

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

A cigarette.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri

A warm, steamy bowl of seafood ramen, the real deal. Not instant noodles.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I want hugs and affection!


----------



## Crisigv

Peace and happiness, which I guess I screwed up for myself.


----------



## fluorish

Dip to go with my organic corn chips. Preferable like a greek yoghurt or sour cream. 
& someone said seafood ramen yum. Might attempt to cook seafood soup tomorrow. With that bomb *** broth.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A warm female body to cuddle with, hug, and kiss.

"sigh"


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Cuddles with someone warm.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A warm female body to cuddle with, hug, and kiss.
> 
> "sigh"


You two ever met before?

Any idea how far away you are from each other in Ontario?

Crisis looks cuddly as feck mate. :grin2:

You could start with a nice Canadian hike, or a simple coffee and see how it goes.:smile2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Pete Beale

I need to focus on myself right now. I need to handle my emotions better instead of using unhealthy coping mechanisms, like self-harm, or more recently, drinking.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @Pete Beale
> 
> I need to focus on myself right now. I need to handle my emotions better instead of using unhealthy coping mechanisms, like self-harm, or more recently, drinking.


I used to be a heavy drinker for 6 years but I've been sober for nearly 2 years and 7 months.

Never self armed but I guess I do harm my health with food and being too inactive.

I think if I had to fix myself completely before bothering with others I'd never meet anyone. :b

I know what you're saying though, but it would be interesting to find out how close you actually are, and maybe you could still hook up for a coffee some time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I know what you're saying though, but it would be interesting to find out how close you actually are, and maybe you could still hook up for a coffee some time.


Sadly I doubt that somehow.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sadly I doubt that somehow.


She could live just five minutes down the road though, in a neighbouring street. :O

I found out a fellow SA sufferer lived somewhere just 5-10 minutes walk away from me but he left the site suddenly one day.

Never asked him to meet up at the time but seeing that he lived so close I probably would ask him now.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sadly I doubt that somehow.


We're about an hour apart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> We're about an hour apart.


That's all? I thought it was further for some reason...


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That's all? I thought it was further for some reason...


Probably just over an hour on the 407


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Probably just over an hour on the 407


That doesn't sound that bad. Maybe we should meet up after all. I have a feeling we would both feel happier. :wink


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That doesn't sound that bad. Maybe we should meet up after all. I have a feeling we would both feel happier. :wink


Yeah, maybe


----------



## Wanderlust26

Cocktails....


----------



## Blue Dino

Grilled hot dogs. Or a burrito with chips and salsa.


----------



## Jeff271

deep dish pizza w mushrooms, onions, olives & peppers


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Coffee.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I have a craving for some D.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sweet puppy love.



TheInvisibleHand said:


> I have a craving for some D.


:lol :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

An afterlife, or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken & Waffles


----------



## fthaji

I'm craving the love, affection, and bonding of a partner + sex. I've never been in a relationship and I don't expect roses and sunshine at all times, however. I just want to experience it for the first time!

I'm craving friendship and good platonic fun. I've always had a small close knit group of friends but they were often verbally abusive toward me until college. That's where I met the people who latched onto me for my intelligence aka assignments. I've never had genuine friendships

It's a very depressing reality but I only live to work since dealing with these aspects of my life "don't matter, aren't necessities." I've given up on them becoming reality because no one will ever love me. Only my mom will...

Now realistically, I want a hug and some sea salt caramel ice cream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uziq

Cocaine?


----------



## uziq

Hehe, just kidding.. 😏


----------



## Sabk

Time alone

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilightforce

Girlfriend


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Not being an idiot with women and ruining my chances with them, all the time. Even on here.

I want to disappear from this planet now. I feel like an alien living in a strange world.


----------



## Kevin001

A new computer


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Filthy, nasty sex and ribeye.

I'm always craving this combo but only ever get ribeye.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Affection. Always.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Affection. Always.


I wish I could give you that right now. :lol :kiss


----------



## Kevin001

Sweet Frog yogurt


----------



## gamerguy13

Deep dish


----------



## Potatomaster

A bar of chocolate...but I'm trying to lose some weight >.<


----------



## May19

Food -.-


----------



## zonebox

A long warm shower, with the lights dimmed, and nothing but the drops of water making a sound. I would like to just lay there, and take a nice nap, a shower bath, best thing ever.

I'm feeling really cold right now, it is in my bones. It is only 75 F out right now, and cooler in the house.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

the D


----------



## Overdrive

Kebab


----------



## SamanthaStrange

SamanthaStrange said:


> The sweet release of death.


This, again.


----------



## Crisigv

A foot rub and a rub on the back of my neck.


----------



## catcharay

Vegetarian lasagne, of course I can't be bothered to make it now despite ducking out to get ingredients.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> This, again.


aw


----------



## Tokztero

Peach flavored yogurt


----------



## Glue

mango lassi


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another hug from a certain someone.

And a second date. I will think of something soon.


----------



## Anxionaut

Croutons


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kisses. :kiss:


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Another hug from a certain someone.
> 
> And a second date. I will think of something soon.


That's great!


----------



## Crisigv

Home


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.

Soon.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Big burger with pepperjack, mushrooms, grilled onions, BBQ sauce, and bacon.

Or green chili enchiladas (chicken or beef) with rice and beans.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Kisses. :kiss:


lol, same......


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> lol, same......


Well, there is one obvious solution to this...


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, there is one obvious solution to this...


Go ahead, nobody is watching. 0


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Whatever it is, I can't have it.


----------



## Theawoketeen

Mac n cheese cup but my abscessed tooth I can't eat it??


----------



## Theawoketeen

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whatever it is, I can't have it.


 Me too


----------



## Kevin001

Bigger muscles...ugh.


----------



## slyfox

Fast food and cola. Restricting myself so not going to happen


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Food.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, there is one obvious solution to this...


:haha

but seriously..... the craving is even stronger now. :cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> :haha
> 
> but seriously..... the craving is even stronger now. :cry


Yeah, I know what you mean. :sigh

But, you probably still have a better chance than me. I haven't flirted with a guy IRL in... years? :lol


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. :sigh
> 
> But, you probably still have a better chance than me. I haven't flirted with a guy IRL in... years? :lol


:stu

dunno. i'm still kind of frigid w/ him.


----------



## Noraborealis

Getting to bed earlier and waking up earlier. Also maybe a donut..shhhh it's a secret donut.


----------



## SilentLyric

time off.

an apartment again.

peace of mind.


----------



## Kandice

A job.


----------



## Jeff271

Saturday morning cartoons and peanut butter cereal


----------



## Rains

Burgers, fries, beer. 
Hot shower.


----------



## slyfox

Food and sleep. Rather just go back to sleep but my head and stomach are hurting. Guess I'll have to find something fast to eat.

Also craving cola. Might be contributing to my headache.


----------



## Crisigv

The usual


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ironically, a conversation.


----------



## SplendidBob

Sanity


----------



## Eternal Solitude

A good night 's rest. It feels like my body is shutting down. I can barely remember the last time I woke up with energy.

Ohh and no nightmares please. I want my dreams to be about happy clouds and trees. Just like a Bob Ross painting.


----------



## Crisigv

Some comfort


----------



## komorikun

apple cider


----------



## SilentLyric

papa john's.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone who truly cares about me. And affection, as usual. :sigh


----------



## brian97

Company..


----------



## Digestive

Death.


----------



## komorikun

Silence, maybe some company, and money.


----------



## Jeff271

cinnamon rolls & coffee


----------



## AutumnPaws

Human flesh c:


----------



## slyfox

Fast food. Really feeling tempted but if I don't buy any today I will have made it to 16 days without buying fast food or carryout. Know that isn't impressive for a lot of people, but it is something I struggle with.


----------



## SofaKing

slyfox said:


> Fast food. Really feeling tempted but if I don't buy any today I will have made it to 16 days without buying fast food or carryout. Know that isn't impressive for a lot of people, but it is something I struggle with.


No...this is huge. I get it, completely.


----------



## Chevy396

Valium. But I will probably never be able to satiate that craving again unless it's at the dentist or something. Technically I could illegally, but I made a promise to myself.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

finallyclosed said:


> Valium. But I will probably never be able to satiate that craving again unless it's at the dentist or something. Technically I could illegally, but I made a promise to myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cheesecake.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cheesecake.


That sounds really good. I'll go cook you some, and if you don't show up to eat it, then I won't be able to let it go to waist. Perfect excuse to break my diet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> That sounds really good. I'll go cook you some, and if you don't show up to eat it, then I won't be able to let it go to waist. Perfect excuse to break my diet.


>


----------



## SPMelly

A KFC double down 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## acidicwithpanic

P*$$y


----------



## forgetmylife

affection


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm craving my bed but I can't seem to make it there tonight. Pretty bad when you need motivation to get into bed!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her awesome hug. :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Something 18+


----------



## JohnDoe26

Soup. Probably gonna trek out to the grocery store (deep breaths) to buy some chicken broth, mushrooms, green onions, rice wine vinegar, sesame seed oil, to make some Asian soup.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

anything called chinese food


----------



## SofaKing

A sense of peace


----------



## 629753

Happi

ness


----------



## SPMelly

A nice whiskey coke mix. Been waiting at my doctor's office for almost an hour now just to see him for 5 minutes and get my refills

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Intimacy.


----------



## Kevin001

Breathable passage way.


----------



## riverbird

Ben & Jerry's non dairy PB & Cookies ice cream.



Kevin001 said:


> Breathable passage way.


I'll buy a blue bulb nasal sucker thing for babies. Suck your snot right out.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I'll buy a blue bulb nasal sucker thing for babies. Suck your snot right out.


:laugh:


----------



## Jeff271

rum and selective amnesia?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

French fries
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RuralJuror

Hummus sounds pretty good rn.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Breakfast.


----------



## Asdfghy0455

The company of another person... And big macs


----------



## Eternal Solitude

A vacation!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort.


----------



## IDK2017

coffee and a person that worth the trust and share same interests


----------



## Aultri

Pop-tarts. Haven't had those in yeeears.


----------



## Chevy396

More beer.


----------



## Kevin001

A warm bath.


----------



## MCHB

finallyclosed said:


> More beer.


I have beer tonight! I allow myself 12 a week...though they usually only last a day or two lol.:grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

MCHB said:


> I have beer tonight! I allow myself 12 a week...though they usually only last a day or two lol.:grin2:


Yeah, I'm just finishing up a 6 pack of Killian Irish Red. I'm sad that I'll have to go to sleep after this beer is gone. I only drink once a month or so.


----------



## MCHB

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, I'm just finishing up a 6 pack of Killian Irish Red. I'm sad that I'll have to go to sleep after this beer is gone. I only drink once a month or so.


Coors Banquet is my go to these days. On special occasions I'll grab an Innis & Gunn, though it's not as good as it was when it first came out!


----------



## solopain

A woman's body


----------



## Crisigv

Peace


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rice with teriyaki chicken and vegetables. Used to go to this place that had some amazing sauce that went with it. Do want.


----------



## Crisigv

A warm hug, I'm freezing.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## PandaBearx

A freshly toasted egg bagel, with eggs over easy, American cheese, and bacon. 

T_T


----------



## greentea33

Rain....and some other stuff.


----------



## Chevy396

Pizza. I am crashing my diet today so I just ordered some. As long as I stay away from olives I shouldn't get a migraine. It's not going to be here soon enough so I'm craving it worse now.


----------



## CWe

Tacos from Taco Johns


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I could do with a leg and foot massage. They hurt today.


----------



## LampSandwich

*I'm craving the worst thing in the world*


----------



## Kevin001

LampSandwich said:


> *I'm craving the worst thing in the world*


Alcohol?


----------



## funnynihilist

A mcgriddle, just had one


----------



## funnynihilist

LampSandwich said:


> *I'm craving the worst thing in the world*


Heroin? Meth? Daytime television?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Leftover desert.


----------



## onthespectrum

Attention, unfortunately


----------



## Crisigv

My whole body needs a massage.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate & peanut butter milkshake.


----------



## Kevin001

Massage


----------



## twistix

I'm sick & uncomfortable
I wish I were better or wish I had someone to look after me.


----------



## Chevy396

I have a big bottle of organic blueberry buds and I can't smoke any because I know it will just give me anxiety right now. I am really craving the smell too, but if I start smelling it I will lose all willpower and smoke some.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.


----------



## Jeff271

I need a visitation from this tuxedo cat.

_------
edit: spotted him : ) _


----------



## twistix

Hugs


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> Hugs


----------



## twistix

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Barakiel

a cuddle


----------



## MetallicMatt85

Peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Food, but my mouth is still half frozen from my filling this morning.


----------



## tea111red

this guy.


----------



## Barakiel

A milk stout


----------



## Kevin001

Back massage


----------



## SofaKing

18+ things


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Affection.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some wine. Like a bottle and a half. And someone to help me drink all of that.


----------



## Crisigv

Foot rubs. My right foot is sore and restless. And it's keeping me awake.


----------



## Sus y

ketchup with something... and melted yellow cheese with that something too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

or


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cuddle buddy.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cuddle buddy.


Samantha, I like your answers, because i've noticed that while others crave foods and or drinks, you crave affection,cuddles and so on.


----------



## Kandice

Pizza and cheese bread!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Samantha, I like your answers, because i've noticed that while others crave foods and or drinks, you crave affection,cuddles and so on.


I've said food/drinks a few times too, lol. But in general yes, I mostly crave affection.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My belly is stuffed, so some company in a cottage in Snowdonia, The Lake District or the Scottish Highlands.

And a six pack of ice cold Bavaria 0.0% lager.


----------



## tehuti88

Readers. :/


----------



## riverbird

A vacation from my mind. Or a beer.


----------



## Crisigv

Affection


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

riverbird said:


> A vacation from my mind. Or a beer.


Oh, I would like a permanemt vacation from my mind.
A divorce.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wine again. And i'm gonna say affection too. Just a good conversation would be enough.


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee surprisingly.


----------



## Wren611

A better life.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mishina said:


> craving some sushi nearby, about to choose one for delivery


Love it!

What you having?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Donuts and/or cinnamon toast waffles


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> Donuts and/or cinnamon toast waffles


Cinnamon toast waffles!? What is this and why have you not brought me any!? :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> Cinnamon toast waffles!? What is this and why have you not brought me any!? :O


You're the second person to ask me this, it's astonishing honestly. When people go to buy Eggo Waffles and see that there are different flavours do you just ignore them all? Even other brands have cinnamon toast, blueberry, etc waffles. I'll be sure you bring some down there, haha


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> You're the second person to ask me this, it's astonishing honestly. When people go to buy Eggo Waffles and see that there are different flavours do you just ignore them all? Even other brands have cinnamon toast, blueberry, etc waffles. I'll be sure you bring some down there, haha


Oooh do you mean the ones that are in four tiny breakable pieces? I did used to love those. Those were good.

Now I'm craving waffles.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstruggle

death


----------



## anxietyandfear

chocolate cake, confetti cake, cookies, and french fries


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Affection from someone who I know is moving away. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate. Brownies would be awesome right now. :b


----------



## Crisigv

Aman-da hug n' kiss :lol

...I'm such a loser


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A pre-bedtime tea, as a relief from this weird melancholic butterflies-in-my-stomach feeling.



Crisigv said:


> Aman-da hug n' kiss :lol
> 
> ...I'm such a loser


That's cute. And no, you are not a loser. :hug :squeeze


----------



## komorikun

Someone to do my laundry for me.


----------



## Chevy396

To get fitted for a nice suit.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Chocolate. Brownies would be awesome right now. :b


Only after you do your pushups! >


----------



## Lohikaarme

Earnestly laughing with someone.


----------



## debutante

Some good d. A good friend to just chill with--no talking needed, just want company.


----------



## anxious87

a light bulb


----------



## tea111red

i want more affection from this guy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Snake bladder.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

tea111red said:


> i want more affection from this guy.


I wish some girl wanted my affection...
Lucky guy...


----------



## harrison

Chocolate - forgot to get some more on the way home.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Intimacy. As usual.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

SamanthaStrange said:


> Intimacy. As usual.


Me too.
Cuddling.


----------



## IntrovertedCat

a stable, decent-paying career, but I'll settle for ice cream


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kilgore Trout

Death.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A winter walk or hike in the great outdoors with a nice wench.

And no, a wench isn't a prostitute. It comes from the word Wencel, meaning child.

And no, I don't want to walk or hike with a child either.

Where I come from, the word wench is used by people all over. A mother will call her daughter "my wench". A sister will call her sister, "my wench"

A nice walk, looking at snow capped mountains is what I need.


----------



## doe deer

hugs&kisses


----------



## tookmostofmytime

Something nice and spicy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Red wine and cheese.


----------



## Tetragammon

Totinos pizza rolls. Haven't had them forever.


----------



## Jeff271

chocolate biko & coffee, cuddles, cozy pillow


----------



## Crisigv

Someone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

One last chance to spend a weekend with her before she moves further away.

:sigh


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Whatev

Chocolate brownies please.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Chevy396

Sushi, but I don't have any wasabi sauce. Will it still be edible?


----------



## Yer Blues

Pizza

That's about 99% of my cravings.

Can you guess the other 1%? ;P


----------



## Chevy396

Yer Blues said:


> Pizza
> 
> That's about 99% of my cravings.
> 
> Can you guess the other 1%? ;P


Beer or sex. They both go well with pizza.


----------



## Yer Blues

finallyclosed said:


> Beer or sex. They both go well with pizza.


Nope, good guess though. If you had guessed "eating brains*" you would've been right. Doesn't anyone else go into zombie mode after having too much beer?

*Hi there, if you're reading this, the "eating brains" is a joke. Not too sure about the beer & zombie part though.


----------



## Flora20

The piece of strawberry cake in the fridge..


----------



## Greys0n

chocolate cookies


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Setebos

What I really really want? I just want to be satisfied with myself and stop worrying about everything. It's stupid. All of it is. Feels like I'm torturing myself.

But that's anxiety for ya, I guess.


----------



## noonecares

I just want a girlfriend, why is it so hard?


----------



## Jumpin Jack Flash

opiates :frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Peace of mind. 

Cuddle buddy.


----------



## Sus y

Chocolate ice cream, chocolate cake, ice cream cake, chocolate cookies, chocolate with chocolate and chocolate.


----------



## twistix

Noodles


----------



## 8888

Sushi sounds good right now.


----------



## InaAya

Maybe some chocolate cx


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Hugs, and to be comforted


----------



## Vip3r

Coffee cake


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heavy indica & sleep


----------



## 8888

Sweet potato sushi


----------



## Sus y

Very creamy chocolate ice cream cake, with chocolate topin. 
Back massage. 
Going to the movies. 
Massage.


----------



## greentea33

Chocolate peanut butter cupcakes.


----------



## Crisigv

Sleep


----------



## Karsten

A sleeping partner.


----------



## 8888

Bread


----------



## thetown

Sleep and snuggles please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scaptain

Ramen Noodles.


----------



## 8888

Pizza


----------



## Glue

Chili cheese fries


----------



## Kevin001

Bigger muscles


----------



## Sus y

Chocolate, no unusual, creamy chocolate, chocolate with chocolate, chocolate ice cream or cake or cookies, any would be fine.
Have fun.


----------



## funnynihilist

Pizzaza


----------



## Sus y

Still not having either kind of chocolate, but I'm craving that way less and having more craving for a romantic relationship. I hate to be this weak, but tomorrow being so near now, I'm not worried, I may go back to my chocolate craving this upcoming Monday and all the rest of needs may just fade all alone.


----------



## Crisigv

Comfort and cuddles


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Comfort and cuddles


Peace at last, ahhhh.


----------



## 8888

Glue said:


> Chili cheese fries


Same.


----------



## 8888

A milkshake


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken & waffles


----------



## Sus y

Massage.


----------



## Kevin001

Hot shower


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bourbon


----------



## 8888

fettuccine alfredo


----------



## Kevin001

Hot oatmeal


----------



## EarthDominator

My true self.


----------



## Jeff271

a starship


----------



## jolene23

Nutella pancakes, if only someone could make it for me


----------



## mysticpanda

a veggie burger


----------



## flyingMint

smores!


----------



## nightieowl

I would love a slice of red velvet cake right about now


----------



## camokay

Chili rellenos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Greys0n

cheese soup with mushrooms


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just want to cuddle up with someone and take a nap.


----------



## zomgz

Drugs


----------



## SilentLyric

a pizza.


----------



## Chevy396

Porn and a nap.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

Mrs. Fields milk chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## AffinityWing

hope


----------



## cimarron

Not food, but I'm really wanting to travel and go to one of those secluded islands in the Pacific...sounds so good:crying:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sleep and then maybe a stiff drink.


----------



## Glue

Beef jerky. Like 10 lbs of it


----------



## tea111red

crackers
salad

salt


----------



## 8888

Coconut cream pie


----------



## Sus y

Food, but I don't want to do anything 
Other things silly irrelevant things.


----------



## Excaliber

8888 said:


> Coconut cream pie


Just about to write that in myself, Had some as Swiss Chalet the other night and it was soo good!


----------



## Chevy396

Any type of food. I can't sleep tonight, but there are people sleeping in route to the fridge who I don't want to wake.


----------



## 3 AM

all the foods


----------



## 8888

Excaliber said:


> Just about to write that in myself, Had some as Swiss Chalet the other night and it was soo good!


Yum! Great minds think alike.


----------



## Kevin001

Transportation


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort. Warmth. Hugs. Affection. The usual.


----------



## Johnny Walker

SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort. Warmth. Hugs. Affection. The usual.


 +1


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Hot cheeto fries. A long talk with my best friend.


----------



## Overdrive

huge kebab


----------



## Karsten

Overdrive said:


> huge kebab


Open wide


----------



## tea111red

crackers


----------



## Crisigv

And warm hug and a long kiss.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.


----------



## Citrine79

I want to see the green grass in my backyard instead of large, ugly piles of snow. 

I want to open the window in my room and have fres air flowing in.

I want to wear flip flops and shorts, instead of boots, a heavy jacket and layers of clothing.

I just want to see the sun and have the temperature above freezing...this deep freeze we are in is so depressing.


----------



## funnynihilist

Citrine79 said:


> I want to see the green grass in my backyard instead of large, ugly piles of snow.
> 
> I want to open the window in my room and have fres air flowing in.
> 
> I want to wear flip flops and shorts, instead of boots, a heavy jacket and layers of clothing.
> 
> I just want to see the sun and have the temperature above freezing...this deep freeze we are in is so depressing.


Same. This is seriously horrible weather.


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> Same. This is seriously horrible weather.


It's invigorating. You're supposed to go out hiking in it. It's the only stimulant I'm allowed to use anymore. ;P


----------



## funnynihilist

solutionx said:


> It's invigorating. You're supposed to go out hiking in it. It's the only stimulant I'm allowed to use anymore. ;P


Did that last week. Lasted like 15 minutes then headed for the car lol.
Was able to take this pic though:

https://i.imgur.com/RCiRFkD.jpg


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> Did that last week. Lasted like 15 minutes then headed for the car lol.
> Was able to take this pic though:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RCiRFkD.jpg


Nice.


----------



## 8888

Chocolate cake


----------



## buckwheats

a human connection and a human touch like when rey and kylo touchd thru their minds in tlj. omg that was so cute. why luke had to barge in there and ruin their forbidden love i'll never know... 


also i want some ginger candies mmm.


----------



## Kevin001

Strawberry banana gladiator from smoothie king lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

[removed edge lord ****]


----------



## buckwheats

0.0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ lol dejavu. I deleted that other post though.

If this is your first account, I'd suggest you leave this place. It's the kindest advice you'll get from me.


----------



## buckwheats

i remember u from a few years ago but u seem a little darker now like something happened, like a tragedy. or a flood. maybe it was a genocide. but in the other ways u seem the same like making intelligent posts lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Reliable transportation for cheap.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Peach ice tea, and raspberry ice tea, and lemon ice tea. Someone posted a photo of a big jug of lemon juice or something in another thread recently and I want that too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A big pizza that doesn't make me fat. With french fries and fried mushrooms of course. I also want an stomach that can contain all that.
Now that I'm not getting fat add a can of soda to that as well.
Thank you.


----------



## EarthDominator

An arm around me.


----------



## twistix

A long snuggly sleep


----------



## tea111red

coffee....not decaf.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I want a thanksgiving dinner with all the trimmings for some reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort. Some kind of human contact. I feel like I'm going insane.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort. Some kind of human contact. I feel like I'm going insane.


:yes


----------



## Kevin001

For my family to be peaceful


----------



## MCHB

I'm almost out of beer...I mean cookies! I'm almost out of cookies....


----------



## 0589471

Percocet


----------



## tea111red

something carbonated that's not loaded with calories.

or limes and water.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A cat with big eyes to just come up to me begging for attention. Ugh. It would be sooo cute.


----------



## discoveryother

tea111red said:


> something carbonated that's not loaded with calories.
> 
> or limes and water.


yeah a nice drink would be so good. not too carbonated though, i don't like that.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort. Some kind of human contact. I feel like I'm going insane.


and this as well. though its available to me, just not the way i want it. still feel ****ing lonely and insane...


----------



## Wren611

Food, sleep, comfort, and a nice warm cuddle from someone I like.


----------



## Crisigv

His body heat, I'm so cold. I just want cuddles and kisses.


----------



## funnynihilist

A warm beach


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken & waffles


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Karsten

Lohikaarme said:


>


You want to be rained on?


----------



## Johnny Walker

summer time


----------



## Lohikaarme

Karsten said:


> You want to be rained on?


Love me some pneumonia ;p


----------



## Karsten

@Lohikaarme I love me a girl with a wheeze.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Karsten *death rattle* I must applaud your taste in women.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just having her to talk to.

It's really hard going from having someone to talk to for years, to this.:frown2:


----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> A warm beach





SamanthaStrange said:


> Comfort. Some kind of human contact. I feel like I'm going insane.


Basically what they said.


----------



## StuckInMyHead

Tonkotsu ramen D: Oh, how I miss Japan :'(


----------



## funnynihilist

Time for a dranks!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Anything, as long as it's poisonous enough to kill me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen

chin up ^

I could go for someplace warm but with good hiking about right now.


----------



## f1ora

a big can of whipped cream lmao


----------



## EarthDominator

I don't want to complain but...I wish to at least speak to my friends.


----------



## Crisigv

Comforting words. I feel like I'm always being told off. It's taking a toll on me.


----------



## Timeofallout

Someone to binge watch with.


----------



## Kevin001

Muscle mass


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Phillips Union Whiskey


----------



## orchard

Sleep


----------



## Kevin001

My meds.....won't get them till tomorrow though.


----------



## Crisigv

A pain-free day.


----------



## HenDoggy

Fried chicken


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## tea111red

A man.

My next thought was ice cream since I have a greater chance of getting that than a man. Lol.


----------



## Vip3r

Chocolate cake


----------



## petite1

To cuddle someone


----------



## Great Expectations

This looks delicious and fun.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My own place.


----------



## funnynihilist

Scotch and ginger ale and imma get me some!


----------



## Crisigv

Affection. It's the only thing that makes me feel better.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red

Strawberry Shortcake 

:stu


----------



## WittyOne

Human touch... and Taco Bell. Not at the same time. I don't share food. It's mine.


----------



## cybernaut

An affordable root canal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate, and cuddles.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Affection. It's the only thing that makes me feel better.


Same.


----------



## Sus y

To be on the beach, a serene crystalline one where I could see from my window's bedroom the water weaving beautiful patterns while the air is dancing during the sunset; at night, to watch the shining stars raising up as the waters seems to fade with the darkening sky, then to be lullaby by the sound of the waves and to be awakened by the birds singing that another dawn just started. All so calm and beautiful.

One can only dream so much.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

D


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A conversation with someone other than my family.


----------



## Overdrive

Prophet rev2


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Chocolate and any form of carb (I think I'm headed for ketosis, planned).
A nice relationship & sex and a decent job would be nice as well


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Carrot cake.


----------



## 3stacks

People to talk to that will enjoy talking to me and chocolate. Always chocolate!


----------



## Crisigv

Summer


----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> Carrot cake.


I think I just discovered your weakest point.


----------



## Sus y




----------



## cubsfandave

I was craving sugar, so I drove to the gas station and got a coke zero and a bag of Starbust. I'm trying to enlarge my butt


----------



## discopotato

coffee


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Sus y

Back massage.


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

A healthier body, but that takes a lot of work on my part.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A break from my life, comfort, and cuddles.


----------



## Sus y




----------



## harrison

A taxi to the airport would be pretty good.


----------



## Sus y

I can't be any more repetitive, I guess, until I finally go to the beach lol.


----------



## discopotato

beer


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Actual physical affection aside from hugs.


----------



## tea111red

A man, lol.


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

A cuppa tea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karsten

Sus y said:


>


Lmao. You're stealing my ideas.


----------



## Gonegirl52

Kolonopin....big time...it keeps me from hating myself but my pc won't refill it.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## twistix

3stacks said:


> People to talk to that will enjoy talking to me and chocolate. Always chocolate!


I will talk with you but I don't enjoy talking to chocolate. Is that a problem?


----------



## 3stacks

twistix said:


> I will talk with you but I don't enjoy talking to chocolate. Is that a problem?


That would be good. :grin2: Well I wont take offence but chocolate might.


----------



## Crisigv

Somebody


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.


----------



## 0589471

affection


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

The hot crossed bun that was eaten this morning.....i was looking forward to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karsten

Sk1n1m1n said:


> The hot crossed bun that was eaten this morning.....i was looking forward to that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn, man. I'll give a moment of silence to that.


----------



## twistix

A hug and/or donuts... I don't know that it will help but I don't have any better ideas right now


----------



## Alpha Tauri

A steamy bowl of seafood ramen


----------



## funnynihilist

A drink even though I said I'd only do it on the weekend


----------



## Crisigv

warmth


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My beer.


----------



## Wanderlust26

An ice blended coffee drink with tons of whipped cream.


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

Some chocolate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

SamanthaStrange said:


> A break from my life, comfort, and cuddles.


This, again. Especially cuddles, because I'm cold.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero

a cool and kind woman to bring me food in bed. Sadly I'm a big baby when I'm sick and that headache/pain is out for blood.


----------



## Sus y

Arab food, a donut with cream inside and chocolate outside, wine or a beer or something, especially something :b-



Scrub-Zero said:


> a cool and kind woman to bring me food in bed. Sadly I'm a big baby when I'm sick and that headache/pain is out for blood.


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## funnynihilist

A drank


----------



## SilentLyric

a woman who loves me and wants to cuddle me before falling asleep. then waking up and getting breakfast together. that would be nice.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Beer 🍺


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sus y said:


> Hope you get better soon.


Thank you 

I feel better today. but the night was painful and long. Not that I would've slept much anyway, but its better with no pain. I had the weirdest nightmare too, just to top off the pain cake with some sprinkles.


----------



## Sus y

Scrub-Zero said:


> Thank you
> 
> I feel better today. but the night was painful and long. Not that I would've slept much anyway, but its better with no pain. I had the weirdest nightmare too, just to top off the pain cake with some sprinkles.


Hopefully this one will be better, one can always hope. :smile2:


----------



## Evo1114

Fuzzy animal snuggles.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some really good new hentai, right now, to be honest.


----------



## Marko3

pistachios


----------



## Kevin001

Clear nasal passage


----------



## SilentLyric

the past.


----------



## Lyyli

Sleep


----------



## Sillystring1212

Coke


----------



## Greys0n

I 'm craving for an ice cream


----------



## 0Kelly0

Drugs and peace


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hotdog


----------



## SamanthaStrange

An easy way out.


----------



## Jisela

this one kit Kat icecream which I can't find anywhere :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discopotato

a mojito


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Cake.


----------



## Yer Blues

A Blizzard for my throat.


----------



## harrison

Ubud.


----------



## twistix

Sweet pastry!


----------



## 552569

Elote :mushy


----------



## Deaf Mute

:blush


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Crisigv

A hamburger.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Deaf Mute said:


> :blush


Is that a picture of a sugar cookie?


----------



## twistix

A little social engagement... then leave me alone for a while


----------



## AffinityWing

Good health
A little bit of courage


----------



## Solomoon

Magical powers


----------



## discopotato

Irish coffee


----------



## Crisigv

To be put out of my misery.


----------



## Daxi004

caaaaaandyfloooooooooss . . .


----------



## Mabel Pines

For Crisigiv to feel better, soon.


----------



## kesker

your return.


----------



## 0589471

sweet dreams


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some pepperoni pizza with heavy tomato sauce.


----------



## discopotato

Junior mints


----------



## SofaKing

discopotato said:


> Junior mints


"They're refreshing!"


----------



## discopotato

SofaKing said:


> "They're refreshing!"


Haha I watched that Seinfeld episode the other day and I've been craving them ever since!


----------



## Crisigv

I just want to be held.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Affection.


----------



## Greys0n

I am craving for a new season of Magicians


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Sus y

More wine.  
:cry


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

I have been craving pickles like crazy for the last week. Very weird. :um


----------



## Kinable

I've been craving real ramen for some time now. I blame the animes I've been watching recently and my curiosity for food and cooking.


----------



## Red2N

A mocha 😫😫


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have been craving pickles like crazy for the last week. Very weird. :um


You're about to give birth to the anti christ! >


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Red2N said:


> A mocha &#128555;&#128555;


Where in the UK are you? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> You're about to give birth to the anti christ! >


Could be. I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> Could be. I'm not ruling it out.


>


----------



## Red2N

Pete Beale said:


> Red2N said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mocha &#128555;&#128555;
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the UK are you? lol
Click to expand...

Suffolk. Send me one over? Thanks &#128517;.


----------



## mockingsponge

Lorna Doone shortbread cookies.


----------



## Crisigv

Just some kind of comfort


----------



## funnynihilist

Chocolate Cake in bed


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Just some kind of comfort


And contentment. Agreed.


----------



## tea111red

Bagels...:um


----------



## Shy Ostrich

a bag of cheetos puffs


----------



## kward1

12 hours of sleep and to be reborn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

To win the lottery.


----------



## Rebootplease

A massage.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Affection.


----------



## Red2N

A fruit salad


----------



## Tomatmacka

Video games.


----------



## tea111red

Chocolate....:um


----------



## Crisigv

A chiropractor


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some strawberry coffee smoothie.


----------



## Sus y

tea111red said:


> Chocolate....:um


I always want that  in all its forms and presentations.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Mabel Pines said:


> Some strawberry coffee smoothie.


I can't see how strawberry and coffee goes together. Is this your own concoction? Eww. lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

Pete Beale said:


> I can't see how strawberry and coffee goes together. Is this your own concoction? Eww. lol


I saw it as a prominent menu item at Starbucks and Coffee Bean.


----------



## cosmicKitten

honey glazed donuts but also raw meat.


----------



## kenia

all fatty foods. I just want 1 binge day to eat everything and anything!!!!


----------



## tea111red

Sus y said:


> I always want that  in all its forms and presentations.


I've been tempted to eat it again all morning. :/

Kind of want to eat it as a way to boost my mood. I'd probably regret that, though. :/


----------



## Sus y

tea111red said:


> I've been tempted to eat it again all morning. :/
> 
> Kind of want to eat it as a way to boost my mood. I'd probably regret that, though. :/


Try to find one 75% pure or even more, it will be a bit bitter but maybe less to regret or one sugar-free.


----------



## Karsten

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have been craving pickles like crazy for the last week. Very weird. :um


Ya damn sicko.


----------



## cosmicKitten

a double bourbon and some time to kill


----------



## tea111red

Sus y said:


> Try to find one 75% pure or even more, it will be a bit bitter but maybe less to regret or one sugar-free.


Yeah... when it's more bitter I'm not as tempted to eat the whole package.

In one sitting anyway...:lol

Now, over the day (mostly out of boredom)..:hide

Got to get better self-control...or find something more fulfilling to do. Haha.


----------



## twistix

A snuggle


----------



## SofaKing

twistix said:


> A snuggle


Yes...snuggles do make all sorts of things better.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Chocolate Cake in bed


Yes. 



twistix said:


> A snuggle


And this.


----------



## twistix

SofaKing said:


> Yes...snuggles do make all sorts of things better.





SamanthaStrange said:


> And this.


:group :hb


----------



## Sus y

I could take the cake, no matter where, chocolate, of course, that would be enough for tonight at least.


----------



## Crisigv

To be at my goal weight


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> To be at my goal weight


You'll get there.


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Affection.


This ^

Coming home to an empty home, shi**y feeling. I kind of want to leave again, nowhere to be just...hate being here sometimes.


----------



## tea111red

Still chocolate, lol. Haven't given in yet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> Still chocolate, lol. Haven't given in yet.


Stop depriving yourself. Have some chocolate! :lol


----------



## Sus y

Crisigv said:


> To be at my goal weight


You should look forward your goals, but you should also know that you are pretty already, I have seen some pics of you in the pic thread and I think you are really cute.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You'll get there.





Sus y said:


> You should look forward your goals, but you should also know that you are pretty already, I have seen some pics of you in the pic thread and I think you are really cute.


Thanks, I have a long way to go.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stop depriving yourself. Have some chocolate! :lol


I ended up caving. :lol

Hopefully the craving dies now....haha.


----------



## Wren611

Someone to cuddle.


----------



## Sus y

tea111red said:


> I ended up caving. :lol
> 
> Hopefully the craving dies now....haha.


:clap I feel happy for you lol, chocolate is so good that it deserves me to be happy when others stop their craving for and get some :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> :clap I feel happy for you lol, chocolate is so good that it deserves me to be happy when others stop their craving for and get some :b


Chocolate is the best but I am probably of the minority because I like white chocolate a lot better than brown chocolate.


----------



## Daxi004

Something to eat 🤔


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Coming home to an empty home, shi**y feeling. I kind of want to leave again, nowhere to be just... hate being here sometimes.


:hug :squeeze :kiss


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze :kiss


d'aww well thank you monkey  :squeeze :heart


----------



## SilentLyric

my ex-girlfriend's female parts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> d'aww well thank you monkey  :squeeze :heart


No problem at all! > :heart


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Eggrolls.


----------



## Sus y

Old music :um odd.


----------



## Crisigv

Peace


----------



## Mabel Pines

The spaghetti that I had for lunch, today. It was so delicious. The sauce had many vegetables in it that complemented each other well and they worked together to enhance the quality of the sauce.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Peace


Me too...it's possible.


----------



## 3stacks

Death


----------



## hobocollector

Travel.Travel with someone .I am ready to run away but i am somehow scared do it alone.I want to go to East Asia.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort.


----------



## Kinable

Love :love


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twytarn said:


> Comfort.


^ Again. Not that I ever get any.


----------



## Rebootplease

twytarn said:


> twytarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Again. Not that I ever get any.
Click to expand...

 U should try some southern comfort


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> U should try some southern comfort


I don't know any Southerners.  Haha.


----------



## Lostbeauties

It's not food related like many here but I'm actually really missing my high school days. I miss my teachers and my campus, especially the best friend I had there until we lost touch with each other.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Craving Female companionship, and God.


----------



## 0589471

some kind of ice cream & alcohol combination


----------



## Equine24

Sex.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm craving compliments and attention.


----------



## Solomoon

I regret the third cookie.


----------



## Lohikaarme

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Someone to enjoy the rest of the summer with. Just a friend I can be myself around and do stuff with.


----------



## Kevin001

A new camera


----------



## blewPanda

The ability to drive.


----------



## scintilla

A hug.

And ice cream! Pistachio flavour.


----------



## Red2N

Chocolate in any form. This morning I made the wrong decision to buy fruit instead. Ah well, strawberries it is.


----------



## Zatch

Strawberry topped cheesecake, more booze.


----------



## Xemnas

Emerald3 said:


> A hug :yes


where do we form a line for hugs? 
cuz i also really want one... but the one i would like to hold.... lives way far from here


----------



## discopotato

intimacy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Still want someone to enjoy the summer with. Got nearly £3k saved and would love to blow it all on my travels with someone. A repeat of last summer would be awesome, but I would love to go to Edinburgh, The Highlands and back to London. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Red2N said:


> Chocolate in any form. This morning I made the wrong decision to buy fruit instead. Ah well, strawberries it is.


I got Dairy Milk Caramel Pot's of Joy, white choc, Mars and Snickers in the fridge. Just think how much nicer those strawberries would tastes when dipped in all that ****, melted in a bowl. > :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> intimacy


My testosterone levels are on their way out. I'd do with just someone to sit and chat with on a beach or mountain somewhere. It's so bloody good just to have a like minded person to be comfy with and have a laugh with. So hard to find this though. I need to start doing a lot more meetups!


----------



## Red2N

Pete Beale said:


> I got Dairy Milk Caramel Pot's of Joy, white choc, Mars and Snickers in the fridge. Just think how much nicer those strawberries would tastes when dipped in all that ****, melted in a bowl. > :b


I can't stand chocolate mixed with fruit. I'm not sure which ruins which, but in my opinion they should always be consumed separately.

Anyway, I gave in - had a flake ice cream cone. ) :


----------



## Crisigv

Someone to talk to. A distraction from my bad thoughts.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm craving some psychedelic drugs and have been for quite some time now.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Red2N said:


> I can't stand chocolate mixed with fruit. I'm not sure which ruins which, but in my opinion they should always be consumed separately.
> 
> Anyway, I gave in - had a flake ice cream cone. ) :


I don't get fresh fruit and chocolate either. White choc is better with fresh fruit though. I love dried fruit with choc though. Fruit n Nut, Picnic bars etc.



Crisigv said:


> Someone to talk to. A distraction from my bad thoughts.


I need the same, but in person. I'm so tired of the internet and really need someone to talk to and do things with in real life, before I go crazy. Just want what I had last year and I'll be happy. 8 and a half months of chronic depression and loneliness now and I can't take much more. The meet's I've done ain't working. I don't want to do them anyway. Just want and need one person I feel close to. :frown2:


----------



## Vip3r

BBQ Pizza


----------



## scintilla

Waffles.

Last week I went to a café/ice cream parlour with my friend. And an hour earlier she had raved for like five minutes about these AMAZING waffles that she had there. And man, that got me really excited for these damn waffles. Like I HAD to try them. So we go in and open the menu and there are no waffles listed. And it turns out that she didn't even have them at this place. Or maybe she did but they aren't on the menu anymore. She wasn't sure.

So we ordered coffee/tea and she ordered ice cream and the whole time I was just like damn, this would taste so good with a waffle. And now every time I walk by that café in town I just sort of eye it scornfully for being a let down. And that friend - she's pretty much dead to me now, the waffle thing was just too much.

Since then, all I can think about is where can I get some delicious waffles! I look at people and all I see are giant waffles super imposed on their heads.

(Kidding though, waffles are not all I think about. But they kind of are)


----------



## Wanderlust26

Greasy foods.


----------



## funnynihilist

Waffle


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone who cares about me, other than my ****ing mother.


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Someone who cares about me, other than my ****ing mother.


Yes


----------



## Crisigv

My death


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Yes


 :rub



Crisigv said:


> My death


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## andretti

Sushi. Felt like going to the ayce spot but I'm lazy , don't feel like driving in traffic so I just turned on the grill to start making dinner .


----------



## bayberry

a friend


----------



## riverbird

A hug.


----------



## weird speck of dust

Love an affection


----------



## lostgirl20121

Ice cream, snuggles and someone other than my family to care for me and make memories with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinable

Love... and maybe some weed.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just a break from overthinking this much.


----------



## SofaKing

Lohikaarme said:


> Just a break from overthinking this much.


Agreed...I have a thread about it!


----------



## Lohikaarme

SofaKing said:


> Agreed...I have a thread about it!


Sorry that you are experiencing this. I've pretty much come to terms with overthinking kind of being a personality trait of mine at this point, but honestly brain! Learning how to chill every now and again would be great, thanks. Lol


----------



## Jeff271

coconut rice and iced cola with lime


----------



## Kevin001

Cool weather


----------



## komorikun

Better tasting coffee. This coffee I got sucks.


----------



## lostgirl20121

To have a beautiful sight of a mountain, the meadows and the sun, while the weather is warm and there is a gentle cool breeze


----------



## Scaptain

Sleep


----------



## The Linux Guy

Sleep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Some food and coffee.


----------



## Zatch

🅱izza.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

lostgirl20121 said:


> To have a beautiful sight of a mountain, the meadows and the sun, while the weather is warm and there is a gentle cool breeze


I'd like to go backpacking with someone and see the blood moon from a mountain summit or valley.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate cake.


----------



## silentstruggle

love


----------



## lostgirl20121

Pete Beale said:


> I'd like to go backpacking with someone and see the blood moon from a mountain summit or valley.


Ughh, me too, it sounds amazing! It's a great escape as well


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

lostgirl20121 said:


> Ughh, me too, it sounds amazing! It's a great escape as well


I hiked Cadair Idris in Wales during the last one. Was awesome descending the mountain in the dark with my head torch reflecting off sheeps eyes, with breaks in pitch black, looking at the blood moon. Was much happier back then though. :frown2:


----------



## lostgirl20121

Pete Beale said:


> I hiked Cadair Idris in Wales during the last one. Was awesome descending the mountain in the dark with my head torch reflecting off sheeps eyes, with breaks in pitch black, looking at the blood moon. Was much happier back then though. :frown2:


Yeah, that sounds pretty awesome! And why was it more happier back then?


----------



## Vip3r

Someone to have a cup of coffee with would be nice.


----------



## komorikun

A house in the forest. No neighbors, no car noise, no train noise. Just lots of trees and animals.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

lostgirl20121 said:


> Yeah, that sounds pretty awesome! And why was it more happier back then?


Had someone in my life back then.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> A house in the forest. No neighbors, no car noise, no train noise. Just lots of trees and animals.


That's my goal


----------



## twitchy666

*Life restored*

occupation

woman to live with
structured schedule

too much lost

Sunday daunting. so is Monday.

can't afford to keep losing more, more... started losing

life peak age 25.

there more more slight, temp peaks. blips. wrong side of mountain; on way down forever.

parameters desired could be just one... or three needed?

Money? Home?
partner

no wish to list much more

one remaining core family member only. brother - tough to communicate with. his status as guardian, parent age. longlasting power of attorney

my parameters: food
prices fluctuating, stock fluctuating

all my time spent gathering food by bike

licence lost

world takes everything from me. 
when a fresh licence lands in my lap, I be happy. I t may not last. more excuses to yet again takes something away.. sanctions.. social war. temp, fake, shortlasting perks everywhere! every year, popping up all over the place. short jobs. short friendships and relationships(I hate that word). perks of fresh passport! no money to travel. I live in no fantasy.

I can feed myself without assistance. won't go or do anything fun alone. everyone else does, accompanied. pub. holiday.

array of parameters. more rights taken away from me?
no more supermarket ban. last was years ago. continual learning. building experience. today more loyalty card rejected at hand portable scanner terminal hub. all fine yesterday. keeps happening. easy. request reset thru customer operations again via hub operative. usually them scanning their authority card with mine makes easy quick. this time required them typing my horrible long 30-digit integer. fob fiddly - touchscreen disgusting! only for infants! cannot see what we do! human finger not transparent! why use this filthy method? I offered full size card I rarely bring along in case fob gets lost? done easily. home hungry. had enuff. I spend all my future never leaving this country.. wasting money on..? sweaty bike rides gathering enuff to eat. one backpack capacity. return journey repeated to gather more.. healthy? yearning variety in life. no way to see any weekday or weekend day any different


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

Strawberry Bingsu and Honey toast.


----------



## The Linux Guy

A friend to talk about Radio Controlled Airplanes with.


----------



## SofaKing

Peace and contentment.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Peace and contentment.


Yeah, while being engulfed in a pair of tig ol bitties. :frown2: lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A female hand to give a high five to, fingers entwined with each other. If only for a brief moment.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A female hand to give a high five to, fingers entwined with each other. If only for a brief moment.


I know what you want a female hand to give you, you dirty little bugger! :b Probably end up being a brief moment as well. :b

I'm craving a female to have a proper belly laugh with, and to cook BBQ for. I had 4 this time last year if I include the furballs. :frown2:


----------



## harrison

Hot weather and an Asian beach.


----------



## SilentLyric

love and support, physical and mental, from a woman. yeah.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 0589471

missing falling asleep like this


----------



## stratsp

A non judging friend with whom I can talk anything and everything... to bare my inner >


----------



## 969033

more, all of it


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A hairy chest pillow. 

Damn you @BeardedMessiahBob


----------



## SplendidBob

twytarn said:


> A hairy chest pillow.
> 
> Damn you @BeardedMessiahBob


----------



## The Linux Guy

Freedom from worry.


----------



## lostgirl20121

Pete Beale said:


> Had someone in my life back then.


Oh, I'm sorry. I know the feeling, it sucks


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Good company. :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

miso soup


----------



## Blue Dino

A cup of Hot Chocolate or Hot Cocoa spiked with 2-3 shots of Kahlua.


----------



## 0589471

Blue Dino said:


> A cup of Hot Chocolate or Hot Cocoa spiked with 2-3 shots of Kahlua.


that sounds wonderful. I remember the first time I had spiked hot cocoa was in an ice bar. It was sooo nice, esp because it was so cold in there lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Topping filled bbq hot dog. A sonics commercial just now made me crave for one.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that sounds wonderful. I remember the first time I had spiked hot cocoa was in an ice bar. It was sooo nice, esp because it was so cold in there lol


Ooo yes I love the sipping them, kahlua and baileys mixes well with them. Sometimes I sprinkle cinnamon powder in. I'm weird. :b


----------



## The Linux Guy

*TRUE FRIENDSHIP* - I wish I didn't suck at it.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 0589471

simple stuff


----------



## CrashyBoi

A nice long nap


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## tea111red

Bread
Pizza
Crackers

Not eating till tomorrow night. :bash 

Won't be eating this stuff, though. 

.....


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## discopotato

hugs and drugs


----------



## Vip3r

discopotato said:


> hugs and drugs


Sorry, I only have hugs to offer you. :b


----------



## mgra

A hug :lol
Affection really :lol


----------



## grapesodagirl

a big bear hug from a samoyed


----------



## leane

a completely empty road. i want to walk and run and laugh without being seen


----------



## 3stacks

A hug and some company


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> A hug and some company


:squeeze


----------



## Ekardy

Aside from craving Chinese sugar doughnuts,
I really want to play Settlers of Catan...but you need people and I have no people


----------



## Vip3r

Guacamole Steakburger


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze


:hug


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Some relief from the depression. The constant sensation of feeling like you could burst into tears at any time, but it not happening, is really ****ing exhausting. I want to feel relief.


----------



## harrison

Clarity. When I try to reduce this medication I get manic and migraines and when I take it again I get this "full" feeling in my head. It's disgusting.


----------



## Vip3r

A partner to watch a movie with.


----------



## discopotato

Vip3r said:


> Sorry, I only have hugs to offer you. :b


aww thats good for now, thanks :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Some relief from the depression. The constant sensation of feeling like you could burst into tears at any time, but it not happening, is really ****ing exhausting. I want to feel relief.


I've been going through that a lot, too...feeling like I need to cry, but it not coming out or it taking a lot to come out.


----------



## Ekardy

love.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> I've been going through that a lot, too...feeling like I need to cry, but it not coming out or it taking a lot to come out.


Even when I do cry, an hour or two later I'm back to feeling the same again. :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Even when I do cry, an hour or two later I'm back to feeling the same again. :frown2:


Well, you're getting some of the emotions out of you so that is good at least.

You are probably making progress w/ the grieving, but don't realize it yet or fully.

Sorry the grieving has been a lengthy and difficult process for you.


----------



## girlyone1

My crush


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> Well, you're getting some of the emotions out of you so that is good at least.
> 
> You are probably making progress w/ the grieving, but don't realize it yet or fully.
> 
> Sorry the grieving has been a lengthy and difficult process for you.


I'm not making any progress. I don't know what to do.


----------



## stratsp

Too much eagerness to watch porn. Instant gratification


----------



## SplendidBob

Sitting like a normal person.


----------



## TryingMara

Vindication


----------



## tea111red

Sugary stuff

....


----------



## The Linux Guy

Food


----------



## Ekardy

A massage. Slept so crooked.


----------



## andretti

A Pickup basketball game . 
Can't wait to get my fix in a few hours.


----------



## discopotato

Irish coffee


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Ill take one piece of @Girl Without a Shadow please


----------



## Citrine79

Sleep! It is 3:00 AM and I am wide awake and my anxiety is sky high at the moment. Have to be a work in a few hours..ugh!


----------



## tea111red

Yogurt...protein


----------



## Vip3r

pizza


----------



## Ekardy

Strawberry smoothie



Vip3r said:


> pizza


I just had pineapple pizza last night! :boogie


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> I just had pineapple pizza last night! :boogie


I am so jealous! :b


----------



## Replicante

A pool filled with ice cubes.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Sleep and Attention


----------



## Suchness

Inner peace


----------



## tea111red

Adequate stimulation


----------



## Vip3r

Feeling crappy, just wish I had someone to hold me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A way to end this inner emptiness that always comes back for no reason at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

drugs/death


----------



## Crisigv

Food


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep, but my ****ing brain won't let me. Some affection from someone I dated would be nice too I guess, but whatever.


----------



## kesker

seeing you back here. :squeeze


----------



## kesker

Persephone The Dread said:


> drugs/death


seems like any response is inadequate. but no response seems worse. so hope it gets better. :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Katrina Bey said:


> Lil PEEP - The Way I _See_ Things you have a lot to offer to this horrible world.


Thanks, I like that music track. I was listening to it and some of his other music a while back.



kesker said:


> seems like any response is inadequate. but no response seems worse. so hope it gets better. :squeeze


:squeeze thank you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Relief from this seemingly endless emotional torment.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

twytarn said:


> Relief from this seemingly endless emotional torment.


I hope you feel better! :hug :squeeze


----------



## kesker

twytarn said:


> Relief from this seemingly endless emotional torment.


:hug


----------



## kesker

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> some kind of ice cream & alcohol combination


vanilla ice cream and Chambord. :yes


----------



## Lyyli

Eternal sleep


----------



## xxxxanonxxxx

A vasectomy.


----------



## xxxxanonxxxx

p


----------



## twitchy666

*all*

JOB!
MONEY!
TRAVEL!
GIRLFRIEND
RESPECT!

loads more

I make everyone I meet happy when I am

never did anything wrong, ever.

world closing onto me. crunch

slowly or faster. fluctuation. only one direction


----------



## discopotato

Irish coffee


----------



## StuckInMyHead

Churros with ice cream
yummmm


----------



## Kennysoul

Mcchicken


----------



## Zatch

Hot dog. Nachos. Slurpee. Horribly overpriced at our local theaters but I will not be able to hold back.


----------



## Karsten

About 4 more hours of solid sleep.


----------



## Crisigv

A real, deep massage


----------



## Great Expectations

Something spicy.


----------



## Suchness

Great Expectations said:


> Something spicy.


Not on my watch!


----------



## Great Expectations

Suchness said:


> Not on my watch!


LOL!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

A huge windfall would be handy.


----------



## BeHereNow

A nice deep damaging lungful of dirty diesel exhaust.

Turns me on so much to taste the pollution as it soaks deep into my young lungs causing an unknowable amount of permanent lung damage.

I want my lungs to turn black from the soot and smoke and dust I’ve pumped my lungs full of over the years till my rotting lungs are so ruined I can’t even breath.

Last time I inhaled exhaust I got a couple dozen lungfuls. I sucked it in deep and held it in. I always follow it with a nice cigarette.

Nothing turns me on more than to pump my unfortunate young lungs full of thick clouds of poisonous pollution.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Affection


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Affection


ugh same  :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Affection





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ugh same  :squeeze


Same here as well.  :squeeze

Affection and companionship. I have no work today and just wish I had someone I could spend the day with and have fun.


----------



## Everlily

Deep and meaningful connection.


----------



## 3stacks

Love


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> Love


I know it's not much but,
:squeeze :heart


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> I know it's not much but,
> :squeeze


:hug


----------



## CNikki

Everything that I shouldn't be craving for.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ugh same  :squeeze


:hug :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Full time employment that I can tolerate, a flat in a decent area, and someone to be close to. :roll


----------



## stratsp

A can of cola... but I can't splurge


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 3stacks

and heroin


----------



## Ekardy

Backpacking/bushwalking/hiking whatever you call it, it's what I've been craving recently. :heart


----------



## girlyone1

Crisigv said:


> A real, deep massage


Omg that sounds so nice right now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kittens -


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A punchable face.


----------



## harrison

Very loud music and a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## Vip3r

Attention and to feel cared about.


----------



## 3stacks

To be balls deep


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> To be balls deep


Holy Mary.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


>


May I volunteer? >


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ekardy said:


>


Is that Cloud and Tifa?


----------



## Ekardy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is that Cloud and Tifa?


Yup.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is it me or is there some people in this thread want to make babies? :stu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A nice female to sit with on our couch watching a movie together. I never knew other people were that warm... "sigh"



I_Exist said:


> Is it me or is there some people in this thread want to make babies? :stu


Nothing wrong with that, eh? :lol


----------



## komorikun

They circle like vultures.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> Holy Mary.


Yeah she could get it as long as she don't claim a virgin birth


----------



## Karsten

Some peace of mind. I don't think I've had peace of mind in 6 years. There's always this background noise of dread.


----------



## Overdrive

komorikun said:


> They circle like vultures.


:lol


----------



## kesker

@TheDaffodil @TheDaffodil @TheDaffodil....in a friendy I miss you kind of a way. :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

Painless sleep!


----------



## harrison

Heat and a decent beach.


----------



## 3stacks

Just someone to talk to really. I haven't got anyone 😞


----------



## discopotato

a friend. a real friend. who actually cares


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Money is all I really need right now.

Come on lottery, gimme a ****ing break!!


----------



## Vip3r

Some pasta and a date would be nice right now.


----------



## Xemnas

Hugs.. maybe?


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PandaBearx

Eggs benidict and crepes, have 0 clue why.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

discopotato said:


> a friend. a real friend. who actually cares


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Kennysoul

Pizza 🍕 and chicken wings


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex, Drugs, and Rock&Roll.


----------



## twistix

A friend


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

twistix said:


> A friend


Awww! :hug :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks

Love, I wish


----------



## Not Human

knowledge.


----------



## discopotato

Irish coffee


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## stratsp

company and hugs


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1) Female company

2) Hugs

3) Food


----------



## SofaKing

BleedingHearts said:


> butter chicken


Definitely!

Last time I was in Burlington, I had decent Indian. Bombay Grill on Fairview.


----------



## Ekardy

A hug 
(If I’m being honest I want someone to cuddle up to me)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A conversation with her. It's been almost a year and the pain never ends.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> A hug
> (If I'm being honest I want someone to cuddle up to me)


I can so relate to this right now.



Pete Beale said:


> A conversation with her. It's been almost a year and the pain never ends.


Hang in there my friend. :rub



SofaKing said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Last time I was in Burlington, I had decent Indian. Bombay Grill on Fairview.


I love Indian food too. "makes mental note"


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I can so relate to this right now.


:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Hope for a better life....on this earth.


----------



## twitchy666

*occupation*

after school

what stops one? everything

filtered / screened

must have everything to have anything


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I can so relate to this right now.
> 
> Hang in there my friend. :rub
> 
> I love Indian food too. "makes mental note"


I'm tired man. I just genuinely do not know what to do without her. I feel like my mental health has regressed and hope has gone. I've got a lot of problems I've been avoiding for a very long time and no peace or rest now. My mind is tormented.


----------



## Ckg2011

Cuddling.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A hug from someone special.


----------



## Ekardy

Someone to hold my hand while I'm falling asleep.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> Someone to hold my hand while I'm falling asleep.


 Awww! :hug

"holds Ekardy's hand"


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Awww! :hug
> 
> "holds Ekardy's hand"


Haha, thank you. 

:squeeze


----------



## kesker

sleep please sleep please


----------



## Jeff271

a time slighty in the past, muted blue sky with rainclouds near the ocean horizon, the city street lights just barely clicking on, we hide in the back seat of the car with a fresh box of donuts, it's cozy


----------



## BevShares

Happiness. LOL
But food-wise, a Crunch bar.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ekardy

Someone to make breakfast for me.
I’m too tired to make it today.


----------



## Crisigv

Someone


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A drift party -


----------



## Overdrive

A nice fish soup


----------



## PandaBearx

A vacation


----------



## Edwirdd

milk + cookies


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.


----------



## Kennysoul

Boneless spare ribs


----------



## Crisigv

Same thing as always, but I never let myself have it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Dark chocolate cake with dark chocolate frosting


----------



## probably offline

It's almost 4 am but I really want tacos ;_;


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## rockyraccoon

A hug and a smile and being told that I am doing fine and it's ok; I guess I just want to be comforted.


----------



## Ekardy

rockyraccoon said:


> A hug and a smile and being told that I am doing fine and it's ok; I guess I just want to be comforted.


I can give a virtual hug. :squeeze 
I know it's not much but hope it gives you a tiniest of smiles.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Home by the racetrack, drag strip and full with exotics, nascars. :O


----------



## rockyraccoon

Ekardy said:


> I can give a virtual hug. :squeeze
> I know it's not much but hope it gives you a tiniest of smiles.


I struggle a lot with smiling but you managed to put one on my face now, thanks:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> Home by the racetrack, drag strip and full with exotics, nascars. :O


Have to see it for yourself -






Dream man caves. :O


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

A connection.


----------



## Edwirdd

filthy frank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Girlinterrupted333 said:


> A connection.


This. :hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Dark chocolate cake with dark chocolate frosting


I ate the last piece. >


----------



## funnynihilist

twytarn said:


> I ate the last piece. >


Evil woman! >:-{}


----------



## scooby

The only thing I ever do.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone to hold hands and go on adventures with who is at least mentally stable. :lol


----------



## Ekardy

BleedingHearts said:


> ferrero rocher


I love those! My favorite in the entire world! Damn....now I want some. T_T



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Someone to hold hands and go on adventures with.


Something about just holding someones hand right, makes you feel not alone 
:squeeze


----------



## kesker

sleep as always. :blank
and, of course, seeing you again, Jaz (as always)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Koala joey huggie time -






Awww. :mushy


----------



## Ckg2011

Someone to

Love 
Kissing 
Cuddling 
Snuggling 
Friendship
Caring 
Best Friend
Cuteness 
Happiness 
Laughing


----------



## Ekardy

^This.


----------



## mrunorthodox1

sleep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> Something about just holding someones hand right, makes you feel not alone  :squeeze


Indeed. :hug

I thought I had that spark with someone I "dated" from OkCupid for about a year but it was not meant to be. Too many red flags started to pop up that scared me away (personality disorder related), and she had to move an hour away from me due to financial reasons. I decided it would be easier if we dated other people and she was fine with it but I still think of her sometimes.  :sigh


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Indeed. :hug
> 
> I thought I had that spark with someone I "dated" from OkCupid for about a year but it was not meant to be. Too many red flags started to pop up that scared me away (personality disorder related), and she had to move an hour away from me due to financial reasons. I decided it would be easier if we dated other people and she was fine with it but I still think of her sometimes.  :sigh


I'm sorry sweetie. :squeeze
It's good you knew not to settle once you saw red flags pop up. You know your worth.  And it's good sometimes to reminisce on memories. Whether we want it or not, good or bad, it shapes us as we move forward, its our history.


----------



## Crisigv

Clear sinuses


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> I'm sorry sweetie. :squeeze
> 
> It's good you knew not to settle once you saw red flags pop up. You know your worth.  And it's good sometimes to reminisce on memories. Whether we want it or not, good or bad, it shapes us as we move forward, its our history.


Thanks so much. :hug :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some nice clothes that fit good. Haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Clear sinuses


Shove a huge wad of vicks vapo-rub up your nostrils. Always helps when I get a stuffy nose.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Shove a huge wad of vicks vapo-rub up your nostrils. Always helps when I get a stuffy nose.


Yeah, I should. I took drugs instead.


----------



## discopotato

Irish coffee


----------



## The Linux Guy

Ekardy said:


> ^This.


:squeeze


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

could go for some pho rn


----------



## [email protected]

Calling my crush


----------



## CNikki

Pasta.


----------



## Suchness

CNikki said:


> Pasta.


Pastaaaaaa!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Someone to talk too. Mainly in real life but the Internet would be fine too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sweet treats.


----------



## Crisigv

Some good feelings for once.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TinyFlutter said:


> Heat and Hot Chocolate


I feel like some hot chocolate now, lol.



Crisigv said:


> Some good feelings for once.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

Affection


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> Some good feelings for once.


And this. :?


----------



## scooby

sugar


----------



## mrunorthodox1

Affection


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Some Elvis music and laughs like this -






The gentlemans all wet. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TinyFlutter said:


> I saw you made a mug of hot chocolate in the food thread, it looked good .


I could make you some if you like?  :grin2:



CNikki said:


> And this. :?


I know the feeling of feeling not-so-good. Been fighting crying spells all day long.

 :hug :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

A back rub. Possibly a hug. :squeeze


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I know the feeling of feeling not-so-good. Been fighting crying spells all day long.
> 
> :hug :squeeze


Been pissed all day long. Too many issues and I doubt that they can be fixed at this point.

Sorry to hear that you have been upset.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Been pissed all day long. Too many issues and I doubt that they can be fixed at this point.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have been upset.


Thanks for replying, much appreciated. I feel better now after a night of gaming :lol

Sorry to hear that you have been pissed.


----------



## Ekardy

Someone to dance with me to some Frank Sinatra.


----------



## 3stacks

All kinds of food


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Someone to dance with me to some Frank Sinatra.







Grab a paw and dance with dog in your arms, done.


----------



## harrison

I wouldn't mind some of those hot chips they make down at the chicken shop - shame it's up near my wife's house.


----------



## blue2

Unicorn cow steaks & a easter bunny smoothie.....


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Some nice clothes that fit good. Haha.


Your clothes don't fit anymore?


----------



## Vip3r

A new tattoo.


----------



## 3stacks

A big council estate slapper


----------



## SparklingWater

Love... And chocolate.


----------



## Kennysoul

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## The Linux Guy

My Ubuntu 18.10 to get done so that I can test a CD ripper on it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Your clothes don't fit anymore?


Haha, they still do. I'm just trying to tone down my stomach. Think I've noticed results a little bit. I usually weigh around 110-115 pounds but some girls' clothes fit differently.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, they still do. I'm just trying to tone down my stomach. Think I've noticed results a little bit. I usually weigh around 110-115 pounds but some girls' clothes fit differently.


Are you doing Ab exercises?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A thrash on racetrack -


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Are you doing Ab exercises?


Yea. I'm doing sit ups.

I'm also doing jumping jacks, extra walking, and I'm on a healthy diet. I'm staying on this diet, too. Need to be healthier.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea. I'm doing sit ups.
> 
> I'm also doing jumping jacks, extra walking, and I'm on a healthy diet. I'm staying on this diet, too. Need to be healthier.


All I can think of is bounce, bounce. :b


----------



## Karsten

Lips.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

An easy way out.


----------



## Vip3r

Jack and Coke


----------



## 0589471

twytarn said:


> An easy way out.


...of the cookie jar? 
:squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Someone to show some damn interest in me. I can only feel alive if I have that. If I've got someone who wants to spend time with me, my mood is so, so much better and I'm so much more outgoing. There's so much I can do in life, that I'm not anxious to do, but it's all god damn pointless on your own.


----------



## 3stacks

Vacuum cleaner
jk


----------



## Paper Samurai

^ I'm assuming that relates to the social media thread heh. 



I could really do with some spicy food at the moment.


----------



## armshere

zomgz said:


> Mac 'n Cheese!! =] it's in the kitchen all boxed up and i'm too lazy to make it xD


Yes! although I dont think the box is gonna hit the spot for me. I might make it from scratch : O


----------



## smoothlinghs

I did a cheesy pizza so that! Yum yum yum!


----------



## SouthWest

I ate some delicious carrot cake the other day that just had the right amount of everything in it, but I was too late to have another serving. I want a whole new carrot cake.


----------



## Galen

peace and quiet


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Honestly?

Sex.

Immature, I know, but hey, all that sexual tension has to go somewhere. :lol



Pete Beale said:


> Someone to show some damn interest in me. I can only feel alive if I have that. If I've got someone who wants to spend time with me, my mood is so, so much better and I'm so much more outgoing.


This is SO similar to me it is actually scary. :rub


----------



## LoyalXenite

mashed potato and corn on the cob


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Sex.
> 
> Immature, I know, but hey, all that sexual tension has to go somewhere. :lol
> 
> This is SO similar to me it is actually scary. :rub


I'm off to a meet in a bit where if I'm interested in someone they won't be interested in me, ffs. Lovely. lol

I crave company more than sex now. Nothing wrong with being horny it's not immature. It's completely normal, especially at your age.


----------



## NobodyWasHere

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Vip3r

Companionship, cuddling and sleep.


----------



## SparklingWater

Peace and understanding...and i feel like baking but not eating. I could probaby take them to the neighbors I guess.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Vip3r said:


> Companionship, cuddling and sleep.


You and me both brother. :high5


----------



## fluorish

A CrossFit class. Since I finished my membership already and can’t go to anymore classes unless I pay more. The intensity is addicting I really enjoy it.


----------



## Overdrive

A good pressing plant deal for our label.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

smokey bacon crisps so I shall have some.


----------



## Vip3r

I just want to feel wanted and needed. :sigh


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I just want to feel wanted and needed. :sigh




:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep.



Vip3r said:


> I just want to feel wanted and needed. :sigh


Same.  :rub


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Same.  :rub


:squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Vip3r said:


> I just want to feel wanted and needed. :sigh


Yeah. It's very painful to feel like this. :sigh


----------



## The Linux Guy

For some reason I'm still physically attracted to women with Big Boobs (D cup and higher) :stu

I'm craving a hug from one. :stu


----------



## rockyraccoon

Sitting on the couch with a woman resting her head on my shoulder with my arm around her while we are both moderately intoxicated with Bill Withers' Lean On Me playing in the background. The lights would be turned out with the light from the fireplace emanating towards us. We don't have to say anything to one another when the song plays. There would be no awkward silence. I would look down and catch her gaze and lean in for a kiss. I'm just lonely, I could go on forever...


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## The Linux Guy

Ekardy said:


>


Ok listen up, I'm going to tell you how to make this happen!

Step 1 get a tranquilizer gun
Step 2 find a cute guy you like and shoot.

:grin2:


----------



## Ekardy

I_Exist said:


> Ok listen up, I'm going to tell you how to make this happen!
> 
> Step 1 get a tranquilizer gun
> Step 2 find a cute guy you like and shoot.
> 
> :grin2:


:lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Ekardy said:


> :lol


:squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

I crave heaven.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A punching bag to get my anger out somewhere other than myself and whatever is around me.


----------



## Chevy396

A steak. Settling for a honey ham sandwich.


----------



## TryingMara

Sleep and a cuddle.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

My childhood when I could easily feel joy and hapiness and excitement


----------



## rockyraccoon

My headache to go away and a good night's sleep; I need some rest.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Ice and snow.


----------



## etomaria

Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Ekardy

Dum dums lollipops.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> Dum dums lollipops.


Those are the BEST!♡


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Those are the BEST!♡




So many flavors!


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> So many flavors!


Exactly and they're not super huge


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Exactly and they're not super huge


"That's what she said" :lol

LMAO sorry had to


----------



## Kalliber

Pecan pie) :


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> "That's what she said" :lol
> 
> LMAO sorry had to


This is insanely funny. :lol :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Money.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

twytarn said:


> Money.


An endless supply of the stuff please.


----------



## Vip3r

Banana bread


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Affection.


----------



## 3stacks

Revenge


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

twytarn said:


> Affection.


Me too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A christmas holiday with a nice woman who cares about me.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yup I echo the others. Love. And rum raisin ice cream. And a high paying job that's challenging and uses and develops my talents.


----------



## andy1984

to be in bed


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

I'm gonna go with: a huge cup of coffee and a fresh cinnamon roll and silence. Yup... that would be pretty stellar right about now...


----------



## Urban Recluse

beef pie


----------



## zomgz

A hug.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zomgz said:


> A hug.


:hug :hug :hug


----------



## PandaBearx

zomgz said:


> A hug.


:squeeze


----------



## zomgz

WillYouStopDave said:


> :hug :hug :hug


((hugs))


----------



## rockyraccoon

Truth, clarity, calmness, to be at peace. The lifting of my head out of my hands.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zomgz said:


> ((hugs))


 Where have you been? I haven't seen you on here in so long I didn't think I would again.


----------



## zomgz

WillYouStopDave said:


> Where have you been? I haven't seen you on here in so long I didn't think I would again.


I never really went anywhere but I went everywhere. I just started living my life as hard as I could. I suppose I've come full circle.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Christmas cakes.


----------



## Citrine79

chicken sandwich and waffle fries from that well known fast food chain. Just opened one in my city a few weeks ago and haven’t been able to get there yet!


----------



## twistix

A cuddle


----------



## 972873

wings


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A snack of some sort.



twistix said:


> A cuddle


Me too.


----------



## tea111red

Progress.


----------



## discopotato

vodka


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> vodka


Ain't you gotta a vodka distillery up and running on that farm, with all those bloody potatoes you've got yet? :b


----------



## Fun Spirit

Baked cookies.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Fun Spirit said:


> Baked cookies.


Raspberry, almond and white choc chip. Om nom.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Pete Beale said:


> Raspberry, almond and white choc chip. Om nom.


That sounds good: )
I never had that. I was thinking more of Chocolate Chip. Ha Ha
Your cookies sound better; D


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Fun Spirit said:


> That sounds good: )
> I never had that. I was thinking more of Chocolate Chip. Ha Ha
> Your cookies sound better; D


I'm not really a fan of the classic milk choc chip. I'd rather have just white choc chip.

Another favourite of mine is glacier cherry and marzipan.


----------



## discopotato

Pete Beale said:


> Ain't you gotta a vodka distillery up and running on that farm, with all those bloody potatoes you've got yet? :b


Haha I'm afraid my vodka distillery was burnt to the ground :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> Haha I'm afraid my vodka distillery was burnt to the ground :b


Oh, in those Swedish wild fires. It's for the best tbh. Don't build another one! Just stick to supplying McDonalds of Sweden with all their fries. :b


----------



## riverbird

Physical human contact. Hug, cuddles, whatever.


----------



## SparklingWater

Love


----------



## Fun Spirit

Pete Beale said:


> I'm not really a fan of the classic milk choc chip. I'd rather have just white choc chip.
> 
> Another favourite of mine is glacier cherry and marzipan.


Aw: ( 
; D


----------



## discopotato

Pete Beale said:


> Oh, in those Swedish wild fires. It's for the best tbh. Don't build another one! Just stick to supplying McDonalds of Sweden with all their fries. :b


I'm tempted.. But I'll try not to build another one :frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

riverbird said:


> Physical human contact. Hug, cuddles, whatever.


Same with me. :sigh


----------



## tea111red

some hummus and vegetables.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lasting attention and friendship. Someone I have something in common with and laugh with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I_Exist said:


> Lasting attention and friendship. Someone I have something in common with and laugh with.


This more than anything!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Same with me. :sigh


:rub


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> some hummus and vegetables.


Followed by a nice hummusyveggie kiss. Followed by hummusyveggie farty spoonage in bed. >


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Followed by a nice hummusyveggie kiss. Followed by hummusyveggie farty spoonage in bed. >


lol :no


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> lol :no


:yes


----------



## tea111red

lol :hide


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> lol :hide


oke lol


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> oke lol


I think this conversation influenced me to go w/ a vegetable roll (sushi) instead, lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

Someone to snuggle with as I fall asleep. Some day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SparklingWater said:


> Someone to snuggle with as I fall asleep. Some day.


You are not alone. I know the feeling all too well. :sigh


----------



## Ckg2011

Someone to cuddle, someone to love, someone to who wants to snuggle with me at night. Never going to happen though no matter what I do I will always be alone. cry:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ckg2011 said:


> Someone to cuddle, someone to love, someone to who wants to snuggle with me at night. Never going to happen though no matter what I do I will always be alone. cry:cry


I hope that dream comes true for you, man. :rub


----------



## SparklingWater

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You are not alone. I know the feeling all too well. :sigh


It's definitely no fun. Hope things change for you soon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SparklingWater said:


> It's definitely no fun. Hope things change for you soon.


Hope things change for you as well. In my case having a permanent visual disability and living at home with your mother makes having a "real" relationship a little bit harder lol. I explain more here (if you are curious): https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ferred-sex-2218669/index2.html#post1093581359


----------



## Ekardy

Chocolate, ice cream, cupcakes,....my sweet tooth is really active today. T_T


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A shower, and some coffee to wake me up, along with a late lunch.



Ekardy said:


> Chocolate, ice cream, cupcakes,....my sweet tooth is really active today. T_T


Someone has good taste in sweets! teehee. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

i feel like eating crackers.


----------



## SparklingWater

Random McDonald's chicken nugget craving.

Apart from that love, hug and a good conversation.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Peace of mind.


----------



## SplendidBob

Sleep.


----------



## Crisigv

Intimacy, on many levels


----------



## Ckg2011

I want to go ride my BMX with some nice awesome people.


----------



## Ckg2011

Always - Cuddling.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The beach and a clothes shopping spree. :/ Too bad I can't buy clothes all the time. Would be nice if I could. Not like I have many places to wear them other than the store and the movies once in awhile.


----------



## zomb

I would say but there are too many young people here


----------



## Barakiel

Some notifications on here.


----------



## 3stacks

Barakiel said:


> Some notifications on here.


 +1


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Affection


----------



## EBecca

Barakiel said:


> Some notifications on here.


saaame 
so here's a notification and a free hug as a bonus :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The beach and a clothes shopping spree. :/ Too bad I can't buy clothes all the time. Would be nice if I could. Not like I have many places to wear them other than the store and the movies once in awhile.


You would need to buy a new closet, and possibly a new house to put the new closet in. :b


----------



## caelle

A close friendship and some hugs. I feel so very alone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The beach and a clothes shopping spree. :/ Too bad I can't buy clothes all the time. Would be nice if I could. Not like I have many places to wear them other than the store and the movies once in awhile.


:hug

I hope you are ok?



Barakiel said:


> Some notifications on here.


Mate, wanted to answer many times over, but not sure if you liked that. 



3stacks said:


> +1


Matey potatey. 

Hope you are well. 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Affection


I wish that you get that mate.



EBecca said:


> saaame
> so here's a notification and a free hug as a bonus :squeeze


:hug



caelle said:


> A close friendship and some hugs. I feel so very alone.


Got us here. Just have to holla and we come a running to give you a :hug.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

caelle said:


> A close friendship and some hugs. I feel so very alone.


:hug:squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> You would need to buy a new closet, and possibly a new house to put the new closet in. :b


:lol True 
@Uniman Yea, I'm fine. 

I'm just trying to cut down on my time spent on here again. Been using it more the past 3 months.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :lol True
> 
> @Uniman Yea, I'm fine.
> 
> I'm just trying to cut down on my time spent on here again. Been using it more the past 3 months.


Good to hear that you are fine. 

Ok.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Uniman said:


> Good to hear that you are fine.
> 
> Ok.


Thanks. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thanks. :laugh:


You're welcome.


----------



## blue2

Tea & a strawberry jam filled donut.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cuddles.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cuddles.


yeah....on a related note, it'd be nice to have affection from someone who i love and who loves me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> yeah....on a related note, it'd be nice to have affection from someone who i love and who loves me.


Yeah, same here. One can dream, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ice, like 28 degrees C inside. Hotter outside.


----------



## Citrine79

Sunshine, a warm breeze and being able to wear flip flops. A warm sunny day with the fresh air coming in thru windows is one of the very few things that actually make me smile. Instead, I look out my window and see a snow drift two feet high.


----------



## Zatch

Gimme tacos famalam.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleep soon, and a cure for how dangerously numb I am feeling emotionally right now.


----------



## tea111red

affection, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> affection, lol.


:hug:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug:squeeze


lol, thank you......

i want to get it in irl, though. :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> i want to get it in irl, though. :/


Me too.


----------



## tea111red

sushi


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Relief.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Companionship.

Affection, always.


----------



## harrison

Raisin toast.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

To go where no human has gone before.


----------



## AffinityWing

Quitting my job
Would be a very bad decision though, atm.


----------



## twistix

Some comfort & reassurance


----------



## funnynihilist

Sleep, but it's waaaay too early


----------



## Citrine79

A friend...just one friend. Someone to vent to, someone who will listen, someone who will care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Money, a nice lady friend to go travelling with, medium grade wagyu fillet and cap of ribeye and a sushi platter.


----------



## SparklingWater

Small cottage/home of my own, surrounded by nature and animals.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SparklingWater said:


> Small cottage/home of my own, surrounded by nature and animals.


Sounds like a nice base camp for me, that does. :b


----------



## rockyraccoon

Citrine79 said:


> Sunshine, a warm breeze and being able to wear flip flops. A warm sunny day with the fresh air coming in thru windows is one of the very few things that actually make me smile. Instead, I look out my window and see a snow drift two feet high.


Me to.








> Denver described how he wrote "Sunshine on My Shoulders": "I wrote the song in Minnesota at the time I call 'late winter, early spring'. It was a dreary day, gray and slushy. The snow was melting and it was too cold to go outside and have fun, but God, you're ready for spring. You want to get outdoors again and you're waiting for that sun to shine, and you remember how sometimes just the sun itself can make you feel good. And in that very melancholy frame of mind I wrote 'Sunshine on My Shoulders'."


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Comfort. 

Affection.


----------



## Citrine79

Motivation...I have a lot of work to do and zero interest or motivation to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone who will take my romantic intentions seriously instead of using me for convenience. Like "she" did.

* *





... and before anyone here asks, I don't feel anything for her anymore, romantically or otherwise. If we did not have any common interests (cars and video games), I would not be friends with her at all.



... Oh, and food, that too.


----------



## tea111red

mental stimulation.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

More coffee!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Alcohol. All. The. Alcohol.


----------



## tea111red

affection from a man. lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wealth and a woman, and a salt beef bagel from Nana Fanny's, which I will be able to actually get if I don't die very, very soon.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Wealth and a woman, and a salt beef bagel from *Nana Fanny's*, which I will be able to actually get if I don't die very, very soon.


nice name....

grandma female parts or rear end? haha.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> nice name....
> 
> grandma female parts or rear end? haha.


Nana Fanny looks tasty as ****, period! lol


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Nana Fanny looks tasty as ****, period! lol












??

j/k

this thing?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> ??
> 
> j/k
> 
> this thing?


Oh yes.

That melted cheese is as droopy as her jowls. Om nom. :b


----------



## tea111red

:lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> :lol


I'm desperate. Maybe her jowls are tastier than the cheese. :b


----------



## Dextro

Peace.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Some dough.


----------



## Yer Blues

Brains


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Yer Blues said:


> Brains


----------



## twitchy666

u


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> I'm desperate. Maybe her jowls are tastier than the cheese. :b


lol....the mental image.


----------



## 3stacks

Death


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


>


 This is what Joe Walsh will look like in a few more years.


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is what Joe Walsh will look like in a few more years.


haha......she makes me think of popeye.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> lol....the mental image.


I only have a mental image of you because I woke up to no pic. :b


----------



## Ayelin

A female friend to hang out with. I don’t know how to talk to other women, even though I am one myself.


----------



## 3stacks

To remember what wanting to live felt like.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Female affection / intimacy


----------



## Citrine79

Someone (other than my therapist) to vent to and speak freely with...a friend would be really nice.
Actual springlike weather would be nice also. A 75 degree sunny day would make me feel at least a little better.


----------



## funnynihilist

More sleep


----------



## rockyraccoon

I would love to be out on the water and diving off a boat in a tropical place. I've never done it, but one day I will. It's one of my dreams--a dream I will never give up on.


----------



## Yer Blues

The Notorious D.B.L said:


>


Yep, sometimes you just feel like a slimy bald headed skeletor.

*Translation*

Yep, that's the joke. You must be old like me?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Shiftylookingyoute said:


> Female affection / intimacy


Me too, man. Me too. :sigh


----------



## hayes




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

kettle-cooked salt and vinegar chips or pickles/cornichons


----------



## twitchy666

thee?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A friend IRL to do something with. It's a nice day, and here I sit alone, like always. I know I can go out and do something alone, but it would be nice to have someone around to do something with for once.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> A friend IRL to do something with. It's a nice day, and here I sit alone, like always. I know I can go out and do something alone, but it would be nice to have someone around to do something with for once.


:frown2:

How close is your closest meetup group? If you can get to one, you must force yourself to it! It's the only way for me to meet people, but I'll be honest, it can be very hard to find people you REALLY want to be around. I've met about 120 people through meetup now I reckon. I've meet two women and had one to one days out with them, outside of the meets. The one I've met a few times and had a few days out with has vanished. I've got one who I should be meeting again for another day out next week, and a new one who wants a day out with me, but, I'm not really feeling any of this tbh. I still massively, massively miss the **** out of "her", but I had to do this and join meetup, and I have to try and keep meeting people. I've been a member of meetup for over a year now, and before that, I'd literally not socialized with a single soul apart from "her" for over 15 and a half bloody years.

But anyway, what I'm saying is, that we got no choice but to try and put ourselves out there, keep meeting people, and hope we can find just one person to properly click with. If I can do this after so many years not socializing at all, you can try and do it to! You gotta force yourself to do this stuff!


----------



## Citrine79

A nice meal and a fun night out in an awesome city four hours away from where I am now. I would give anything to be in that city right now...it is 10,000 times better than the one I live in.


----------



## Th3n4m31zd4n

Some sour candy would be amazing right about now


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> A nice meal and a fun night out in an awesome city four hours away from where I am now. I would give anything to be in that city right now...it is 10,000 times better than the one I live in.


Still wishing I was there. Today the weather in this part of the country is actually decent for once and there is so much to do in that city. Just walking on the trail near the river sounds amazing.

Just wish I had something....anything...to do today, even in my lousy city. Spending my days off wasting time on the internet just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> :frown2:
> 
> How close is your closest meetup group? If you can get to one, you must force yourself to it! It's the only way for me to meet people, but I'll be honest, it can be very hard to find people you REALLY want to be around. I've met about 120 people through meetup now I reckon. I've meet two women and had one to one days out with them, outside of the meets. The one I've met a few times and had a few days out with has vanished. I've got one who I should be meeting again for another day out next week, and a new one who wants a day out with me, but, I'm not really feeling any of this tbh. I still massively, massively miss the **** out of "her", but I had to do this and join meetup, and I have to try and keep meeting people. I've been a member of meetup for over a year now, and before that, I'd literally not socialized with a single soul apart from "her" for over 15 and a half bloody years.
> 
> But anyway, what I'm saying is, that we got no choice but to try and put ourselves out there, keep meeting people, and hope we can find just one person to properly click with. If I can do this after so many years not socializing at all, you can try and do it to! You gotta force yourself to do this stuff!


There's nothing like that in my area.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> There's nothing like that in my area.


:frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Emotions.


----------



## discopotato

a cold beer


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> a cold beer


Swedish beer?


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Swedish beer?


Irish :b


----------



## Keyblade

SamanthaStrange said:


> A friend IRL to do something with. It's a nice day, and here I sit alone, like always. I know I can go out and do something alone, but it would be nice to have someone around to do something with for once.


late reply, but i feel exactly the same here. I don't want to do anyting alone. I kinda refuse, i also feel weird alone in public...


----------



## slyfox

A day where I can rest and nothing is expected of me. Have some things I need to do later. Would rather just go back to bed and sleep as long as I want, but I guess I need to work on changing things in my life even if it pushes me more than I'd like.


----------



## riverbird

Mod Pizza. A spinach, artichoke, and roasted garlic pizza with their vegan cheese sounds like the best thing ever right now. It’s been months since I had one.


----------



## 3stacks

For someone to fall in love with me


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

discopotato said:


> a cold beer


 I would totally have a beer with you. &#128521;


----------



## slyfox

More sleep. Going to have to eat soon but don't have anything in particular in mind


----------



## discopotato

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I would totally have a beer with you. &#128521;


I'd love to have a beer with you too


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe

not to have a migraine


----------



## A Summer In Texas

A better existence.


Spoiler: It will never be satiated.


----------



## BeautyandRage

sex


----------



## BeautyandRage

and ice cream


----------



## harrison

Slightly calmer mind - I'm getting a bit high. I feel like I'm going to ****ing eat someone alive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone to pamper me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm always craving friendship.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Craving food but I’m gonna chew some gum instead. It’s 643pm and I’ve eaten 672 calories. I have a few hundred more to eat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

deetzy said:


> Intimacy. Doesn't mean sex..


Me too.


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> Intimacy. Doesn't mean sex..


I agree with you, however I think it depends on the mood the two people are in.


----------



## Suchness

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Care2018

I am craving to be thin while I am morbidly obese....its my goal.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Care2018 said:


> I am craving to be thin while I am morbidly obese....its my goal.


The last time I saw a picture of you, I told you your beautiful.


----------



## BeautyandRage

You can still be beautiful whilst being obese.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BeautyandRage said:


> You can still be beautiful whilst being obese.


This is true.


----------



## harrison

Good mental health. I wish I could just be like everyone else and have a job in an office or something.


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> Yeah between two people depending on what mood they're in.. it could mean that.


I think it is natural for men to lean more to the sex side of intimacy.

Found an Article on webmd: https://www.webmd.com/sex/features/sex-drive-how-do-men-women-compare#1


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> Yeah I definitely don't doubt that.


I think there is pros and cons between men and women. I'm a guy and I think living with the male sex drive is a con for us. At least it is when we are single.


----------



## Crisigv

Relief


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> I can understand that even though you don't necessarily have to be in a relationship for that. I'm assuming you'd prefer being in one though?
> 
> What's the con regarding women?


I believe in marriage before sex. I also believe that it takes a lot of work, and sometimes love is a choice.

I feel sorry for women, because they got to deal with periods, and it takes 9 months just to have a baby. Not to mention the pain of childbirth.


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> Fair enough. I don't think a piece of paper really matters. Ohhh yepp I know how all of that is.


I don't think of it in terms of a mere "piece of paper" I think of it in terms of a "commitment". Only the couple can decide if it's just a "piece of paper" or if it's a "lasting covenant". I also think the "marriage bed" is the safest way to share "sexual intimacy", in terms of sexual disease, and pregnancies.


----------



## The Linux Guy

deetzy said:


> Anyone can do that without getting married.
> You dont need to be married to be committed.


You don't need a marriage ceremony, but I think what you are describing is the heart of marriage. Therefor I think it is marriage.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Some tissues after watching that.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Pina coladas bar above post and ritz with Nutella. Ultimate Italian feast.


----------



## SofaKing

Cuddling


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex


----------



## harrison

Energy and a clear mind.


----------



## scooby

A comfy liedown


----------



## Care2018

deetzy said:


> I wish you luck on losing weight. You can do it!!


 Thank you so much <3


----------



## Crisigv

Relief


----------



## brian97

love and affection.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

brian97 said:


> love and affection.


I hope you get that someday.


----------



## 0589471

SamanthaStrange said:


> Someone to pamper me.


I'll pamper you wifey ♡


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'll pamper you wifey ♡


Sammy sure is a lucky gal!  >


----------



## harrison

Kit Kat


----------



## Citrine79

A competent boss and actual work to do!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades

A spa bath. Overlooking the city, with a TV on the wall to watch ****ty infomercials and laugh at the ridiculous acting while eating pizza and getting drunk.


----------



## brian97

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you get that someday.


Thanks friend :smile2:


----------



## Maslow

My back is a bit sore, so I'm craving a bit of tequila. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Chips.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

brian97 said:


> Thanks friend :smile2:


You are welcome. I am in the same boat, don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## harrison

Sheridan.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Chips.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Breakfast.


----------



## Dissipated

A cruelty free pizza


----------



## BeautyandRage

Dick


----------



## The Linux Guy

BeautyandRage said:


> Dick


 lol


----------



## harrison

Heat and a beach.


----------



## Maslow

Companionship.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could be set free of my learning disability, and given a personality that people enjoyed being around.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I want feel that unusual feeling I had experience out of nowhere the other night again. I get the feeling that it won't happen again any time soon. I just know whoever energy it was I felt it because it SO wasn't my own.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> SamanthaStrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone to pamper me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pamper you wifey ♡
Click to expand...

 Can the rest of us watch


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Some laughs. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sex. In a dark alleyway somewhere. >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

BeautyandRage said:


> Dick


"smirk" :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Connection. Once again I go to bed, feeling stupid, by myself, to wake up by myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Same thing as before lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Water and Sleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chocolate once again. It's a neverending struggle. :/ Sweet tooths are a *****. Haha. 

And some 60 degree weather.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Chocolate once again. It's a neverending struggle. :/ Sweet tooths are a *****. Haha.
> 
> And some 60 degree weather.


Mmmm, makes me crave chocolate too. Haven't had any in a while.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Mmmm, makes me crave chocolate too. Haven't had any in a while.


Chocolate is oh so good.

I guarantee you the sweetest thing you could think of, I'd love it to death and wouldn't get sick from all the sweetness. It sucks. xD


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Chocolate is oh so good.
> 
> I guarantee you the sweetest thing you could think of, I'd love it to death and wouldn't get sick from all the sweetness. It sucks. xD


Chocolate, specifically my cacao drink and fruit is all I need. If I could I would live off that.


----------



## harrison

Maybe a bit of fun?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Some hot coca.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That people in the world are ok.

I wish the best for you all.


----------



## andy1984

a coherent ****ing morality


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Chocolate, specifically my cacao drink and fruit is all I need. If I could I would live off that.


Ha, sounds refreshing. Fruit is yummy, too. Also chocolate covered fruit.

I ate oranges earlier. They were delicious.


----------



## komorikun

Something interesting, new, out of the ordinary. Life is very boring now. Want to do something but have no one to do it with.


----------



## spitfire444

Ah, yes, I sympathise.

It can change a great deal


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ha, sounds refreshing. Fruit is yummy, too. Also chocolate covered fruit.
> 
> I ate oranges earlier. They were delicious.


I just bought some oranges today, I hope they're delicious.


----------



## Crisigv

A human friend of some kind.


----------



## Barakiel

I wouldn't mind being either one &#128553;


----------



## twitchy666

post a full list of all people whose first or lastnames are = "You"

MR or Mrs? Dr Yoo Sir You?? Missy YOU?? Baon You or Baroness U

then ya'll get a result?? respond! how was the outcome of that?

someone's description of this globally wrongly-used word of YOU: (by cave dwellers... the poster. and all population. any human capable of getting a sentence together without that plankton word? uh uh ug ug uh uh...)


"It does not have any real meaning by itself, but rather it is used as a way of sending a signal about other words. The words it sends signals about are always nouns. In that sense English is a rather materialistic language. The word the is used to help us talk about things, rather than events. "


YOU + U + YOU + YOURRRRR.... a,b,c,d,e,f.. 1,2,3,4,5,6,.. itemmzzzz..


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## NocaLove

BBQ Chicken or Ribs


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A snack, my tummy is hungry. And maybe a lover. Maybe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A change in luck. Some good things to come my way. A break from my current life situation. 

And, of course, affection, as usual.


----------



## thomasjune

Cheese and crackers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zkv

Better quality weed.


----------



## oguzwst

hug


----------



## andy1984

toothpick


----------



## aqwsderf

Mocha frappe

I left my money at home though so I don't give in to cravings 🤔

Afternoon me and morning me don't get along.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist

Rolaids


----------



## Shawn81

Restful sleep.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Calamari. A platter of calamari. Yum!


----------



## harrison

A blueberry danish and a weak skinny latte at Brunetti's.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Bobs and vagene.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mashed. Potatoes.


----------



## Crisigv

Life


----------



## Replicante

Some pizza. Would be great right now.


----------



## Blue Dino

A giant steak burrito smeared with mild salsa.


----------



## lily

craving for a fruit smoothie


----------



## PandaBearx

Ice cream


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Hot cocoa.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

A woman's touch, strawberry ice cream cone with frozen strawberries in it, steak burrito, carrots and hummus and banana laffy taffy


----------



## Shadow123

Sex


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

some sleep, a truth serum to see if i am being lied to


----------



## PandaBearx

Good food


----------



## caelle

Lucky charms marshmallows. I ordered a bag online I'm sooo looking forward to getting it. #howispendmystimulus


----------



## andy1984

company. a hug. familiarity. closeness.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Shawn81

Sleep.


----------



## Golf72

pizza


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

A hug with someone with whom I can properly hug and reap all of the benefits of hugging with.


----------



## harrison

A nice flight to Thailand.


----------



## Karsten

R-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r


----------



## Tetragammon

Hate... I'm craving hate.


----------



## firelight

Anime waifu (too many hours of Persona 5)


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm craving happy conversations.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## funnynihilist

Now I want cake since seeing these cupcakes and @PurplePeopleEater mentioned making a cake.


----------



## slyfox

Another day to rest in. Need to get some stuff done today tho


----------



## Citrine79

To have a day without feeling anxious, hopeless and constantly worried. At this point, a single hour without those things would be nice. I would also love to be able to visit my happy place. Not sure I can ever do that again.


----------



## hateliving

no pain


----------



## Crisigv

My life with a certain person. But I took a major step in that direction. There's a chance this could happen. I never go for what I want.


----------



## lily

love-starved (relationship-wise)


----------



## Fun Spirit

A chocolate cake.


----------



## farfegnugen

Since this began I've pretty much been making all my own food, so I've been in the mood for some good take-out or a local pizzeria pizza that's kind of distinct for this area. I suppose my cooking is more nutritious but it lacks something in the satisfaction department.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marijuana


----------



## Rains

Doritos.


----------



## slyfox

uninterrupted sleep


----------



## The Linux Guy

I crave happiness.


----------



## slyfox

Sleep. Have been up since around midnight. It is about 7:30am now. Only slept a couple of hours.


----------



## hateliving

Death. That would be fantastic.ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Fever Dream

Honey bourbon chicken


----------



## cafune

this large daisy print is so so cute and this is coming from someone who doesn't wear prints. and they don't even sell it anymore :C


----------



## CNikki

A new chapter in my life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

the sweet release of death


----------



## Crisigv

A road trip


----------



## harrison

A nice trip to Bali - Jesus this is getting boring.


----------



## slyfox

Sleep again. Only a couple hours to go


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


>


That looks nice.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Persephone The Dread


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> @Persephone The Dread


I like it, but it seems like you have to walk a long way to get there (Or back)  >.<


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I like it, but it seems like you have to walk a long way to get there (Or back)  >.<


Who said I'm going all the way up to the mountains? >


----------



## Sekiro

gimme dat fat bacon


----------



## cafune

Sekiro said:


> gimme dat fat bacon


you need to diversify your palate, honey


----------



## slyfox

To plant a variety of sunflower that is giant in sized(12-15 ft tall). I've already planted about 20 black oil sunflowers(get to about 5 ft tall) that I grew from bird seed. Not sure why I didn't grow a giant kind instead. Think it is probably too late now to grow them before it frosts in the fall. Tempted to try anyway since the seeds are only a couple of bucks, but unless I rip out my current sunflowers I'd have to expand the garden.


----------



## XebelRebel

I have four beetroot, spinach, and kale falafels in my fridge, but they are staying in my fridge for tonight.


----------



## Citrine79

Cheesecake...topped with coconut and strawberries. Also longing for the day when I can visit the outlet mall again and casually stroll through.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chocolate and more chocolate. 

Yea, it's exhausting. 😩 lol


----------



## either/or

An honest to goodness actual real life


----------



## Steve Foster

Affection.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A trip. 🙄 It's all I can think about.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I also want to cook my bake chicken with white rice and beans. I also want to make my own carrot cake.


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


>


I was gonna post this again but then I remembered I already did.. that would be nice still :/


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Chocolate and more chocolate.
> 
> Yea, it's exhausting. &#128553; lol


I know the feel!

It's all I ever want.


----------



## Crisigv

Someone


----------



## Magnox 100

A jar of nutella, yum.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> I know the feel!
> 
> It's all I ever want.


Me too. :no


----------



## slyfox

Toad in the hole. Was trying to make this dish for the first time. After I finished it, I by accident dropped the pan ruining it. Haven't had Yorkshire pudding before either but looked pretty good as toad in the hole before I ruined it. 

I decided to cook it again and am now waiting while it bakes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

For me to stop yawning. I dont want to go to bed right now. 😒


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Deep dish veggie pizza.


----------



## Kevin001

Beef jerky and a car


----------



## BeautyandRage

I want to drive to the mountains and go camping. A plan in the making.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Iced coffee, and my eye drops.


----------



## Barakiel

"I just want a girlfriend and go to the library with her, discuss poetry and philosophy, have dates in cute cafes, just sit in silence and read books, cuddle while we watch old movies at 3am in the morning, visit art museums, take long walks in the park holding hands and talk about mythology. Is that really too much to ask for?"

Banana bread beer would be nice too!


----------



## Crisigv

A lack of appetite


----------



## slyfox

Sleep. Think I'm too hungry tho. Also should mow the lawn later in the day when it cools down. That's about 5 hours away. Maybe I can fit a small nap in if I hurry on eating.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

BeautyandRage said:


> I want to drive to the mountains and go camping. A plan in the making.


That sounds so fun.

I'm craving a road trip but I'm 100 percent sure that's not going to happen this year. Also, want to go to the lake. If I could find a lake that's open somewhere, I could spend a couple nights there on a vacation. I'd like to go out and do something other than shopping. Shopping gets boring after awhile and the line waiting is unpleasant.


----------



## EBecca

people to sing with, preferably to stupid songs. A plus if our singing is really bad as well.


----------



## harrison

Company.


----------



## discopotato

Grapes


----------



## The Linux Guy

discopotato said:


> Grapes


Potatoes don't eat grapes. :b


----------



## discopotato

The Linux Guy said:


> Potatoes don't eat grapes. :b


Unique potatoes do :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

after googling goth ihop and himbo pizza hut while hungry, I now want both pizza and pancakes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

A boozy night out, preferably in the familiar nightclub with my little group. The atmosphere of the city and the venue. The buzz of crowds of other people being around in a busy , jostling, friendly, energised atmosphere even if you don't know them. Maybe you'll get to know someone? The emotional and physical sensations of being there and having a few boozes. This is Saturday. This is the day we'd be going. But still no one can really go anywhere yet. :/


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

To not be hated and bullied or yelled at by coworkers. Being bullied in front of other people sucks, too and is considered harassment. I hope my wish comes true for the bullying to disappear. It should just go away already. No one ever takes bullying seriously. It would be a bit better without it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

discopotato said:


> Unique potatoes do :3


You are a unique potato :3


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> To not be hated and bullied or yelled at by coworkers. Being bullied in front of other people sucks, too and is considered harassment. I hope my wish comes true for the bullying to disappear. It should just go away already. No one ever takes bullying seriously. It would be a bit better without it.


Sounds like a toxic work environment. You shouldn't stand for it and shouldn't have to endure it. Its not professional or mature. You should considering reporting it to the district or regional manager or just find somewhere else to work where you don't have to deal with a bunch of creeps.


----------



## blue2

Turtle soup.


----------



## either/or

this....










can't wait to get back into the outdoors again


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Sounds like a toxic work environment. You shouldn't stand for it and shouldn't have to endure it. Its not professional or mature. You should considering reporting it to the district or regional manager or just find somewhere else to work where you don't have to deal with a bunch of creeps.


I have tried that and it never works cause they. don't want to do anything about it. Yea, these people suck and they're so weird. A few of my coworkers also have a weird thing for kicking other peoples' butts and I don't get that. I highly doubt that's normal behavior. One of my higher ups called one of my black coworkers that's quiet and never talks a derogatory word. I think he worded it like, "Well, aren't you just a(insert n word)". Then he laughed about it. I dont make a whole lot for being a manager but the electricity bill here is usually no more than 100 a month cause I live in a trailer so I've got a good bit saved up.

Tbh, I couldn't care less if I'm quiet around these people. I keep to myself like 95 percent of the time. Being talkative never helped me none with getting treated like I matter. I'm at this job to focus on my work anyways.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have tried that and it never works cause they. don't want to do anything about it. Yea, these people suck and they're so weird. A few of my coworkers also have a weird thing for kicking other peoples' butts and I don't get that. I highly doubt that's normal behavior. One of my higher ups called one of my black coworkers that's quiet and never talks a derogatory word. I think he worded it like, "Well, aren't you just a(insert n word)". Then he laughed about it. I dont make a whole lot for being a manager but the electricity bill here is usually no more than 100 a month cause I live in a trailer so I've got a good bit saved up.
> 
> Tbh, I couldn't care less if I'm quiet around these people. I keep to myself like 95 percent of the time. Being talkative never helped me none with getting treated like I matter. I'm at this job to focus on my work anyways.


Do you work in retail? Doesn't sound like any of this would be acceptable in front of customers. I used to work in retail and it can be a little less professional than an office setting where I work now but never experienced anything like you are describing, certainly no racist language. Generally most of my coworkers were respectful. There were always a couple creeps but they were few and far between. So sounds like the culture there. Sounds like its bringing you down. I think you should start looking for something else and ditch the creep squad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Do you work in retail? Doesn't sound like any of this would be acceptable in front of customers. I used to work in retail and it can be a little less professional than an office setting where I work now but never experienced anything like you are describing, certainly no racist language. Generally most of my coworkers were respectful. There were always a couple creeps but they were few and far between. So sounds like the culture there. Sounds like its bringing you down. I think you should start looking for something else and ditch the creep squad.


Yea, people say that people down here in the South are a lot more nicer but that seems like such a stereotype to me. If anything, I've encountered very rude people and weirdos. I work in a seafood department in a grocery store. I've been yelled at to my face a few times and there's almost no day where people don't have an attitude. It's a bit more comfortable when I ignore it and stay by myself. I work by myself most of the time.


----------



## cafune

baked plantain chips


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Food.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A whole month away from work at least one time. Would be pretty rad.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Playing the campaign missions of StarCraft II on Ultra setting while having beer or instant noodles


----------



## Glue

Sleep


----------



## SilentLyric

sex.


----------



## either/or

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Need beer. And also one of those beer can helmet things.


----------



## andy1984

food/to be able to go to the kitchen without being watched


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

andy1984 said:


> food/to be able to go to the kitchen without being watched


Ugh, I don't like being watched when I go to the kitchen either. Every now and then I'll force myself to so it's not too noticeable. Don't feel comfortable getting a drink, food, cooking, or doing laundry when I go to the kitchen. Pretty much nothing is comfortable for me with people in the kitchen. This is why I leave water and snacks in my room.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ive been craving for carbohydrates for way too long seems like depression triggers the desire for it. Usually my favorite to snack or eat is pizza, chips, cookies, cake, macaroni salads basically anything loaded with carbs and high calories or unhealthy fats. ugh


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ugh, I don't like being watched when I go to the kitchen either. Every now and then I'll force myself to so it's not too noticeable. Don't feel comfortable getting a drink, food, cooking, or doing laundry when I go to the kitchen. Pretty much nothing is comfortable for me with people in the kitchen. This is why I leave water and snacks in my room.


I remember this. It was awful. This is why living alone is so awesome.


----------



## andy1984

seaweed salad!


----------



## kesker

Hugging two people in particular.


----------



## Blue Dino

Bleu Cheese Mushroom Burger


----------



## ScorchedEarth

The sweet embrace of death. Also marzipan.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone said:


> I remember this. It was awful. This is why living alone is so awesome.


I bet. I've never lived on my own.


----------



## Citrine79

A visit to the beach and to the outlet mall. Also really want some soft serve ice cream.


----------



## TheCourier1991

PurplePeopleEater said:


> To not be hated and bullied or yelled at by coworkers. Being bullied in front of other people sucks, too and is considered harassment. I hope my wish comes true for the bullying to disappear. It should just go away already. No one ever takes bullying seriously. It would be a bit better without it.


"No one takes bullying seriously"

True. It's tiresome. It's all just about surviving, being a sociopath and stepping on everyone, dog eat dog.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

I wish to poop beautifully and fully


----------



## harrison

A flight out of here.


----------



## kesker

Mousse. I gots ta git me sum mousse. I'm lookin' for mousse. Mousse. Where dat mousse? Gimmee mousse. Mousse me.


----------



## duckie

ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone said:


> I wish to poop beautifully and fully


lol... I'm 48 and lived on pasta and fast food so I completely understand this statement. The younger crowd will undoubtedly find out soon enough... I'm craving some mac & cheese but I just can't put my body through the pain any more. &#128530;


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

duckie said:


> lol... I'm 48 and lived on pasta and fast food so I completely understand this statement. The younger crowd will undoubtedly find out soon enough... I'm craving some mac & cheese but I just can't put my body through the pain any more. &#128530;


Yeah I skipped lunch and breakfast today. I'm going to do the same tomorrow. It's the only way I can breathe.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

any milkshake from any fast food place. though I rarely buy fast food for multiple reasons...


----------



## Citrine79

The beach! the sounds, the sands, the relaxtion of the beach!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

the runners high whether its running, biking, walking, or digging doing anything to physically exert myself.


----------



## uziq

Some more sleep. I feel it coming, though. Dozing off as I type.


----------



## harrison

A beach.


----------



## Glue

Sleep and pizza. Gonna order pizza tonight after my nap


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Glue

Pumpkin spice smoothie from Jamba Juice. And sleep


----------



## kurtzouma

Pizza


----------



## Small Talkward

Pain au chocolat. I've been trying to track a good one down for quite a while now, and none have lived up to expectations. The last bakery I went to offered to put Nutella into a croissant - nooooo, please no.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

fried chicken, chicken strips, mozzarella sticks, egg rolls veggie style, basically anything fried and greasy. :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another coffee, and some ice cream. Also known as "eye scream." Get it?


----------



## Crisigv

purpose


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## movingbee

Craving for a relaxing moment beside the beach.!!!!


----------



## Ayushi7

Someone to be beside me so I could tell them how I am feeling. Also,some ice cream wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fun Dip lol


----------



## Barakiel

A substantial alternative to having my young adult life wasted in an isolated, demoralizing subdivision / no longer being able to say that the pandemic has given the average person a taste of my life.


----------



## alienjunkie

a hug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her voice, and some food.


----------



## Barakiel

An amber ale, the ability to carry on a conversation.


----------



## Noca

Pizza hut pizza and boneless wings.


----------



## Zatch

Food... Water... Atmosphere...


----------



## Citrine79

A visit to my favorite city.


----------



## SilentLyric

human touch


----------



## Crisigv

Life


----------



## Barakiel

I'm having a Guinness, but now I'm hungry and craving a Guinness beef stew from an Irish restaurant here.


----------



## CWe

Greasy cheeseburger


----------



## wassupgabbyy

a cheese pizza from domino’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

A steak dinner with all the fixings.


----------



## slyfox

Sleep but I just keep going. Was falling asleep about 6 hours ago, but somehow got beyond that. Will try to sleep soon. Wish I had nothing that I needed to wake up for today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A shelf display for my music CDs. Waiting until I move to get one. 😒


----------



## Citrine79

The beach. Sunshine, blue skies, warm air, waves crashing in the distance, sand in your toes. I may not be happy myself...but just being around happy people enjoying themselves would be a nice change from the current misery I am in.


----------



## valina

More sleep. But that would probably make me more tired and I don't want to waste this day, so I won't allow myself.


----------



## Citrine79

Mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Barakiel

l


----------



## Ai

I get into these weird little ruts where I eat the same thing for a week or more. At the moment, I'm stuck on things with pizza sauce, for some reason... My stomach isn't entirely pleased.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orange juice


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> A visit to my favorite city.


^Still this. Still very much this. I came across images of that city and its gorgeous skyline today and it looked better than ever. Nice sunny day there also. It is possible I may get to go in few weeks but not definite and knowing my luck, it will not happen.


----------



## 3 AM

I want an ice cream sandwich


----------



## either/or

September. It's not even July and I'm already sick of summer.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

Wish I had a spaceship wanna fly to the moon.


----------



## heyJude

I’m craving someone’s presence. I know I probably shouldn’t, but dammit..😕


----------



## Sainnot

I want... water. The water fountain at my work is used by disgusting creatures and I don’t want to use it if they have been.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm craving someone. Also, having a real conversation.


----------



## Citrine79

A shoulder to cry on and someone who will listen without being judgmental.

A new job with a company who knows what they are doing.

A long drive on the back roads far away from the city with the windows down and fresh air streaming in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

To be rich. 😒


----------



## Greenmacaron

Marshmallow.. I'm thinking of those nice teacakes that are dome shaped, filled with gooey marshmallow and coated in chocolate.. 🤤


----------



## Whatswhat

Iced caramel coffee


----------



## harrison

Pre-covid times. Jesus I'm sick of this.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Greenmacaron said:


> Marshmallow.. I'm thinking of those nice teacakes that are dome shaped, filled with gooey marshmallow and coated in chocolate.. 🤤


I used to love those! Although when I was a kid in Eastern Europe they had a really racist name. And in the UK I have now seen them only in pound shops.


----------



## Greenmacaron

> I used to love those! Although when I was a kid in Eastern Europe they had a really racist name. And in the UK I have now seen them only in pound shops.


I've seen them sold in Morrisons and Co op.. I haven't ever heard them being called a racist name here though 😯

I think I've got a big thing going on for marshmallow at the moment!


----------



## valina

Adrenaline, dopamine, or whatever hormone to help me kick myself in the butt and get stuff done.


----------



## Barakiel

A substantial alternative to spending my young adult life isolated in a car dependent subdivision considering I am deeply dysfunctional and have dozens of active or dormant lifelong and untreated issues and the pandemic has only given the average person a glimpse into my life.


----------



## Citrine79

A day at the beach would be so nice right about now.


----------



## Fever Dream

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Citrine79

A big bowl of strawberries.


----------



## Chuck1213

TheDaffodil said:


> I really want *minestrone soup*.


Chocolate milkshake made with vanilla ice cream and LOTS of Hershey's chocolate syrup !!!


----------



## Crisigv

A real conversation with someone who cares.


----------



## Omni-slash

Cheap sushi with spicy mayo.


----------



## pillbugger

Pancakes, which I actually made just now. Finally. Haven't had some in a while, but today is a bit of an odd day. I just never get up early enough for breakfast, which unfortunately is my favorite meal of the day. Instead, a small protein drink is what I go for after I wake up. 

...Why don't I make pancakes and other breakfast foods for lunch or dinner? Because it is illegal. I don't want the breakfast brigade or the pancake police to come after me.


----------



## 8888

Jellybeans


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some kind of nice, social connection would be great. Otherwise, it's just whisper talking to myself most of the time.


----------



## Starcut83

I'm pretty satisfied at the moment. Hmm sometimes it's nice to want things and be able to get them when you do. If you feel you can't then it can be painful depending on what it is.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to go to a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Citrine79

I need to return to the office in person…even just one or two days a week. For a number of reasons. Working from home continues to be sad, depressing and pure misery. Or maybe just a new job at a company that is competent.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

5,000 dollars would be nice. 😁


----------



## Crisigv

A chiropractor


----------



## Blue Dino

Days of being free of health symptoms and health worries.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cinnabon muffins and I've never even tried them. They sound good.


----------



## Starcut83

Something beautiful that I can see.


----------



## floyd the barber

more beer.


----------



## CWe

Sleep


----------



## Redsuede

Aloe Vera juice


----------



## Jenna

Coffee!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Taco salad at a Mexican restaurant. Looks like I'll be going tomorrow.


----------

